# [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Inquisition



## MrMantis (8. November 2014)

*Habe jetzt mal einen Sammelthread aufgemacht zu der bevorstehenden Release . *



* Allgemeine Informationen über das Spiel*​ 



Spoiler



*Der Inquisitor*​ 



Neben den zurückkehrenden spielbaren Rassen Mensch, Elf und Zwerg wird es erstmalig möglich sein, in die Rolle eines Qunari bzw. Kossith zu schlüpfen. Auch hier wird das Geschlecht frei wählbar sein.




Dem Spieler wird bei der Charaktererstellung die Wahl zwischen zwei Stimmen pro Geschlecht für seinen Inquisitor gegeben. Im englischsprachigen Original sind das je eine Stimme mit englischem und eine mit amerikanischem Akzent.
 


 Wie in Dragon Age II verlaufen die Gespräche des Inquisitors über ein sogenanntes Dialograd ab. Anders als in den Vorgängern wird dagegen nicht bei jedem Gespräch eine filmische Kamera zum Einsatz kommen
 
*Die Welt*​ 



 Zehn weitläufige Areale lassen sich erkunden, jedes einzelne dieser Areale ist größer als alle Orte in Dragon Age: Origins gemeinsam. Aufgrund der Größe dieser Gebiete kann der Inquisitor diverse Reittiere benutzen, beispielsweise Pferde oder Hallas. Da die Orte nicht immer problemlos bereist werden können, kann der vom Spieler gesteuerte Charakter jederzeit mit einem simplen Tastendruck springen, egal ob über ein Hindernis oder während eines Kampfes.
 


 Als Inquisitor wird der Spieler seine Armee ständig vergrößern. Dazu werden beispielsweise überall in Thedas Burgen erobert und Außenposten errichtet, während die Armee weiter wächst.
 


 Manche Kreaturen oder auch Gegner in der Wildnis können ausgerottet werden, so dass sie in besagtem Areal nie wieder erscheinen und andere Kreaturen und Feinde ihren Platz einnehmen.
 
*Die Gefährten*​


Der Inquisitor ist nicht alleine: Neun Gefährten begleiten ihn oder sie (fast) überall hin, kämpfen an seiner/ihrer Seite und bringen ihre eigenen Persönlichkeiten mit sich. Darunter sind sowohl alte Bekannte wie Varric Tethras und Cassandra Penthagast, Romanfiguren wie Cole (aus Dragon Age: Zerrissen) und gänzlich neue Charaktere wie etwa der Qunari Iron Bull oder die Zauberin Vivienne.
 


 Weitere Verbündete stehen der Inquisition ebenfalls als Berater zur Verfügung, so etwa die aus den Vorgänger bekannten Charaktere Leliana und Cullen, aber auch Neuzugänge wie die Diplomatin Josephine.
 


 Nicht jeder Begleiter akzeptiert jede Entscheidung des Inquisitors: Fast alle Gefährten können die Gruppe permanent verlassen, wenn sie mit den Handlungen des Inquisitors nicht einverstanden sind.
 


 Sowohl unter den Gefährten als auch Beratern finden sich die unterschiedlichsten Romanzenoptionen für Mann und Frau wieder, manche davon sind für beide Geschlechter verfügbar.
 


 Wie in Dragon Age: Origins lassen sich alle Gefährten voll ausrüsten, unabhängig ob Rüstung, Waffe oder andere Gegenstände.
 
*Die Features im Überblick
*​ 



Dragon Age: Inquisition nutzt die Frostbite 3-Engine, die aktuellste Grafiktechnik aus dem Hause Electronic Arts, welche Thedas in nie zuvor gesehener Grafikpracht erstrahlen lässt.


 Aus diversen Gegenständen können in einem neuen Menü Waffen und Rüstungen erschaffen werden, welche durch weitere Materialien aufgerüstet werden.
 


 Das erste Mal in der Geschichte von Dragon Age kann Thedas nach Abschluss der Geschichte weiter erkundet werden, um etwa offene Nebenquests und Zusatzinhalte abzuschließen.
 


Der eigene Thedas-Weltenstatus wird über ein cloudbasiertes Programm namens Dragon Age Keep übertragen, ein neues, an Origin gebundenes System, welches die simple Importfunktion der Vorgänger für zukünftige Serienableger der Reihe ersetzt.
 


 Als erster Dragon Age-Ableger überhaupt bietet Dragon Age: Inquisition einen Mehrspieler-Modus für bis zu vier Spieler, welcher keine Einflüsse auf den Einzelspielermodus haben wird.
 
*Die Versionen*​ 


Dragon Age: Inquisition gibt es als Standard-Version und in einer Deluxe-Edition mit zusätzlichen Inhalten - jeweils als Download und in der physischen Variante. Alle Versionen benötigen einen Origin-Account.








*Die Klassen und ihre Spezialisierungen
*
​


Spoiler



Es gibt erneut die drei bekannten Klassen Krieger, Magier und  Schurke, die man im Verlauf des Spiels weiter spezialisieren kann. Jeder  Klasse hat ihre eigenen Waffen, Fähigkeiten und Spezialaktionen.


*Krieger*
​ Diese  kampferprobten Meister des Nahkampfes sind von entscheidender Bedeutung  für jede Gruppe, die sich in die Schlacht stürzt. Als Frontkämpfer  fangen die Krieger einen Großteil der gegnerischen Angriffe ab, ziehen  die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich und reißen somit Lücken für tödliche  Fernangriffe anderer Klassen. Während einige Krieger darauf bauen,  selbst gewaltigen Schaden zu verursachen, sind viele von ihnen mit  Silberit gerüstete Bollwerke, die auch die stärksten Attacken verkraften  oder mit ihren Schilden abwehren können.


*Spezialisierungen*​ 

Champion
 Diese mächtigen Beschützer bewahren ihre Verbündeten vor Schaden,  indem sie verheerenden Angriffen mit enormem Können und wilder  Entschlossenheit standhalten. Ihre Gegner können sie nicht töten – und  die Begegnung mit ihnen normalerweise auch nicht überleben.
 Plünderer
 Je blutiger die Schlacht wird, desto grausamer werden diese ebenso  erbitterten wie tödlichen Krieger. Wer sie verletzt, macht sie nur  wütend – und nur die wenigsten Gegner leben lange genug, um diesen  Fehler zweimal zu begehen.
 Templer
 Diese unerbittlichen Krieger haben sich auf den Kampf gegen Magier  und Dämonen spezialisiert. Sie überwinden jegliche gegnerische Magie und  nutzen ihre rechtschaffene Macht, um Verbündete zu inspirieren und zu  beschützen.


*Magier

*​ Jene,  die die reine Energie des Nichts anzapfen und dabei den geflüsterten  Verlockungen der Dämonen widerstehen können, sind wahrhaft  außergewöhnlich. Und wenn sie diese mentale Stärke auf das Schlachtfeld  richten, können sie auch wahrhaft Furcht einflößende Gegner sein.  Feuerregen, Eismauern oder sogar die Fähigkeit, Verbündete zu heilen,  sind dabei das Rüstzeug eines Magiers. Die meisten von ihnen setzen  außerdem mächtige Zauber ein, um ihre Gegner nicht nur zu schwächen,  sondern sie auch anfällig für körperliche Angriffe zu machen, wodurch  sie Möglichkeiten schaffen, die ihre Kampfgefährten ausnutzen können.

*Spezialisierungen*​

Ritterlicher Verzauberer
 Diese Magier sind nicht nur selten, sondern haben auch die besondere  Genehmigung der Kirche, ihre Kunst in der Schlacht auszuüben. Sie rufen  Klingen aus dem Nichts herbei und sind Experten auf dem Gebiet des  Schutzes und der Verteidigung.


Nekromant
 Diese Magier haben sich darauf spezialisiert, vom Tod angezogene  Geister zu binden. Sie können in Gegnern die Angst vor dem Tod wecken,  Geister dazu bringen, an ihrer Stelle zu kämpfen, und sogar vernichtende  Explosionen verursachen, wenn ein Gegner stirbt.


Rissmagier
 Diese Magier greifen auf die Kräfte des Nichts zu, um entweder  Materie aus dem Nichts zu ziehen oder den Schleier zu einer Waffe zu  formen, mit der sie ihre Gegner ins Straucheln bringen oder zermalmen  können.




*Schurke*
​ Ausgestattet  mit Bögen, Dolchen und unzähligen schmutzigen Tricks konzentrieren sich  Schurken vor allem darauf, Schaden zu verursachen und einen Gegner nach  dem anderen systematisch und effizient auszuschalten. Schurken setzen  meist auf eine Mischung aus Stealth und Beweglichkeit, um sich in  vorteilhafte Positionen zu bringen – als Scharfschützen außerhalb der  Reichweite gegnerischer Klingen oder in den Rücken eines nichts ahnenden  Magiers. Dank ihres ebenso tödlichen wie listenreichen Kampfstils  können Schurken in jeder taktischen Schlacht über Sieg oder Niederlage  entscheiden.


*Spezialisierungen*​ 

Handwerker
 Die Kunstfertigkeit eines Handwerkers richtet sich vor allem auf  komplexe Mechanismen: todbringende Fallen, ablenkende Vorrichtungen ...  Wunder der Technik, die einem tödlichen Zweck dienen. Wartet am anderen  Ende eines scheinbar harmlosen Bereichs des Schlachtfeldes ein  Handwerker, solltest du dir einen anderen Weg suchen. Und falls er  lächelt? Nun, dann kannst du nur hoffen, dass all deine Angelegenheiten  geregelt sind.


Assassine
 Jeder Schurke kann sein Ziel töten, doch Assassinen machen aus dem  Tod eine Kunstform. Sie sind auf schnelle, tödliche Angriffe  spezialisiert, nach denen sie wieder unbemerkt in den Schatten  verschwinden, oder schalten ihre Gegner auf indirekte Weise aus, während  sie selbst in sicherer Entfernung sind.


Sturmweber
 Diese unberechenbaren Experten haben sich auf die Verwendung  alchemistischer Mixturen spezialisiert, mit deren Hilfe sie sich in  Frost oder Flammen hüllen. Schnell, chaotisch und vielleicht sogar  verrückt, stürzen sie sich in den Kampf und fordern ihre Gegner heraus,  sich dem Sturm zu stellen.




*Trailer und Gameplays*
​


Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_CApsY-K6c


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ta3Lrst9aw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3G7iV6cb9SE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRNI5i1CWwo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLKRX5vDQ7E

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIpiGzeRZ-o


*Interessantes:*​ 
*Dragon Age: Inquisition - Skyhold Gameplay - Xbox One - Part 1 of 2   *
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUm6K3AZuN8


*Dragon Age: Inquisition - Skyhold Gameplay - Xbox One - Part 2 of 2 *
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cReEu9ZBsik

*Dragon Age: Inquisition - Gameplay & Cinematics PC (Part 1/3)   *
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VckyvBl0aEs
*Dragon Age: Inquisition - Gameplay & Cinematics PC (Part 2/3)   *
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_CMB-ZGe6M
*Dragon Age: Inquisition - Gameplay & Cinematics PC (Part 3/3)   *
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDEDSMOhSSM



* Dragon Age 3 Inquisition New Gameplay Walkthrough: Giant Spiders, Dragons & Skyhold! PC Xbox One PS4   *​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMsAZBE2bpw


----------



## Rizzard (8. November 2014)

Nicht mehr lange, dann wird wieder geDRAGONAGEd.
Die Jahreszeit ist schon mal perfekt für ein Big RPG.


----------



## Kinguin (8. November 2014)

Wünsche den Leuten viel Spass,werde wohl bei DA3 passen
Habe letztens Origin ausgepackt und irgendwie war das nix mehr für mich,also wurde mit dem Kampfsystem nicht mehr so warm wie damals vor 4 Jahren  Spielgeschmack kann sich ja ändern,ist aber echt schade in diesem Falle
Vllt irgendwann mal wieder
Was ich etwas kritisiere am neuen DA,die Grafik ist zwar hübsch,aber irgendwie ist mir das Neue doch zu bunt
Mag ne Kleinigkeit sein,aber das 1.DA war doch recht düster und brutaler so (manchmal aber auch lächerlich mit dem ganzen Blut ^^)
Naja letzten Endes entscheidet das Gameplay sowie die Story


----------



## natalie (9. November 2014)

@MrMantis: Danke für die Mühe, die du dir zur Erstellung dieses Sammelthreads gemacht hast. 

Noch 11 Tage, dann hat das lange Warten endlich ein Ende.


----------



## trigger831 (9. November 2014)

Ist gut gemacht. Hatte es vor ein paar Monaten schon dem Zettel. Gehe mit positiver Stimmung da ran. DA1 war genial, Nummer 2 halt nicht.


----------



## MrMantis (9. November 2014)

natalie schrieb:


> @MrMantis: Danke für die Mühe, die du dir zur Erstellung dieses Sammelthreads gemacht hast.
> 
> 
> Noch 11 Tage, dann hat das lange Warten endlich ein Ende.


Hatte Zeit und Lust, wenigstens gibt es jetzt einen. 


Jop, genau. Vor allem finde ich das mit den Camps klasse, das dort die Gesundheit regeneriert wird und man nicht ewig laufen muss.


----------



## Rizzard (9. November 2014)

Paar Bilder

All Games Beta: Dragon Age: Inquisition PC Version Screenshots


----------



## Gerstag (10. November 2014)

Mal schauen wie es wird. Seit laanger zeit mal wieder ein Spiel das ich vorbestellt habe, seit Star Wars the Old Republic. Noch 10 Tage


----------



## MrMantis (11. November 2014)

Gerstag schrieb:


> Mal schauen wie es wird. Seit laanger zeit mal wieder ein Spiel das ich vorbestellt habe, seit Star Wars the Old Republic. Noch 10 Tage


 
Auf GameStar gibt es schon nen Test.


----------



## natalie (11. November 2014)

MrMantis schrieb:


> Auf  GameStar  gibt es schon nen Test.


 Habe mir nur mal die Wertung und Pros/Cons angeschaut, weil mir in Tests generell zu viel gespoilert wird. 
Aber sieht schon mal gut aus. 
Und der Technik-Test von PCGH: Dragon Age: Inquisition im Technik-Test - das schönste Rollenspiel überhaupt? [Update: Mantle-Benchmarks] macht die 9 Tage Restwartezeit auch nicht unbedingt erträglicher. 
Wo ist der Knopf, wo man die Zeit vorspulen kann?


----------



## bscool (11. November 2014)

Werde es mir wohl auch besorgen. Wie sieht es aus kann man das eigentlich Online Spielen?  Hät lust das in ner Grp durchzuzocken. werds mir für den pc anschaffen


----------



## Placebo (11. November 2014)

natalie schrieb:


> Habe mir nur mal die Wertung und Pros/Cons angeschaut, weil mir in Tests generell zu viel gespoilert wird.


Die Spoiler halten sich in Grenzen, ganz ohne geht es natürlich nicht. Ich habe ihn mir komplett durchgelesen und zu folgendem Fazit gekommen: das Spiel macht mehr Schritte nach vorne als zurück aber die Fortschritte sind vor allem dort zu finden, wo ich keine unbedingt benötige (Welt, Grafik, Nebenquests, Action-Kampfsystem) und die Rückschritte genau in den mir wichtigsten Bereichen (Charaktere, Story/Entscheidungen, Taktik-Kampfsystem). Werde vom Kauf ablassen und noch einmal darüber nachdenken, wenn es bei 20€ ist. Ich fand den Testbericht allgemein sehr fair.


----------



## Iconoclast (12. November 2014)

Dauert der Kauf über Origin Mexico manchmal was länger? Hat soweit alles geklappt und bin am Ende mit "gracias...." verabschiedet worden. Spiel ist aber nicht in der Bibliothek und vom Konto ging laut PayPal auch nichts runter.


----------



## Triniter (13. November 2014)

Ich bin mal gespannt welche Figur mein I5 2500 bei Dragon Age macht, bisher war der Prozzi ja kein Flaschenhals, ich hoffe das bleibt auch hier so, die Benchmarks sehen ja nicht soo ganz toll aus, aber klar ist ja nicht ganz so dramatisch wie bei nem FPS und BF4 läuft mittlerweile echt gut auf meinem System.


----------



## Seet (13. November 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Dauert der Kauf über Origin Mexico manchmal was länger? Hat soweit alles geklappt und bin am Ende mit "gracias...." verabschiedet worden. Spiel ist aber nicht in der Bibliothek und vom Konto ging laut PayPal auch nichts runter.



Habe auch über Origin Mexiko bestellt und bei mir hats keine 2 Minuten gedauert bis ich sowohl die Origin- als auch die Paypal-Bestätigung hatte.
Bis ich es in der Bibliothek hatte sind auch keine 5 min vergangen.

War aber auch schon vor 2 Wochen.


----------



## Rizzard (13. November 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Die Spoiler halten sich in Grenzen, ganz ohne geht es natürlich nicht. Ich habe ihn mir komplett durchgelesen und zu folgendem Fazit gekommen: das Spiel macht mehr Schritte nach vorne als zurück aber die Fortschritte sind vor allem dort zu finden, wo ich keine unbedingt benötige (Welt, Grafik, Nebenquests, Action-Kampfsystem) und die Rückschritte genau in den mir wichtigsten Bereichen (Charaktere, Story/Entscheidungen, Taktik-Kampfsystem). Werde vom Kauf ablassen und noch einmal darüber nachdenken, wenn es bei 20€ ist. Ich fand den Testbericht allgemein sehr fair.



Meines Erachtens auch falsche Prios beim entwickeln gesetzt.
Klar, einer der größten Kritikpunkte von Teil 2 war die Landschaft, welche man gefühlt 100 mal ablaufen musste.
Hier dürfte DA:I klar besser sein.
Wenn aber Charaktere, Story/Entscheidungen und das Kampfsystem nicht stimmen (sollten), ist das ein Schritt in die falsche Richtung.
Jedoch muss sich in meinem Spieldurchlauf erst noch zeigen ob das alles wirklich "schlecht" umgesetzt wurde.


----------



## max0r_ (13. November 2014)

Laut dem Test auf gamersglobal müssen die ja einiges richtig gemacht haben.
Bin auch mal gespannt wie sich meine Hardware so schlägt.

Aber ne andere Sache: Weiß jemand wie da Gamepad support aussieht?


----------



## Two-Face (13. November 2014)

max0r_ schrieb:


> Aber ne andere Sache: Weiß jemand wie da Gamepad support aussieht?


 
Wird unterstützt (laut GameStar).


----------



## Rizzard (14. November 2014)

Dragon Age Keep gibt es jetzt in mehreren Sprachen (nicht mehr nur in englisch).


----------



## Iconoclast (14. November 2014)

Seet schrieb:


> Habe auch über Origin Mexiko bestellt und bei mir hats keine 2 Minuten gedauert bis ich sowohl die Origin- als auch die Paypal-Bestätigung hatte.
> Bis ich es in der Bibliothek hatte sind auch keine 5 min vergangen.
> 
> War aber auch schon vor 2 Wochen.


 
Bei mir tauchte alles erst ca. 12 Stunden später auf, komisch. Bei BF4 damals ging es auch sofort. Egal, ist ja nun auch alles da. [emoji4]


----------



## Fexzz (17. November 2014)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wird unterstützt (laut GameStar).


 
Wird nicht nur unterstützt, so wie ich das verstanden habe wurde das ganze sogar für Controller konzipiert.

Edit: Was habt ihr für Dragon Age: Inquisition bezahlt bei Origin Mexiko? Ich bin nach meiner Ausbildung grad auf Arbeitssuche und kann mir DA:I eigentlich nicht leisten für Vollpreis...aber wenn mans bisschen billiger bekommen kann, vielleicht kann ich dann ja für 'ne Woche von Brot und Wasser leben


----------



## Seet (17. November 2014)

Puh das weiß ich garnichtmehr richtig, glaube das waren 30€ bzw 34€ für die Digital Deluxe


----------



## dj_the_one (17. November 2014)

Test (Wertung) zu Dragon Age: Inquisition (Rollenspiel, PC) - 4Players


----------



## Fexzz (17. November 2014)

Ausreichend von 4Players? Das wundert mich, so ziemlich alle anderen hauen ja nur 8.5-9.5 raus. Mal durchlesen gleich, was die so schreiben.

Wer keine Lust hat alles zu lesen, heir das Fazit von 4P



> BioWare versucht sich an einem Spagat zwischen den eigenen erzählerischen Tugenden und einer offenen Welt à la The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim – und die faulen Kompromisse dazwischen sind sehr schmerzhaft. Anstatt die traditionellen Stärken auszubauen, hat man sich an der erfolgreichen Konkurrenz von Bethesda orientiert und vieles von Skyrim kopiert, ohne dessen Sogwirkung zu erreichen.
> Man hat sich vom situativen Rollenspiel mit dramatischem Drehbuch entfernt, um einen riesigen Spielplatz zu eröffnen.
> Der sieht wunderbar aus, lockt mit Weite und Vielfalt. Aber der Kern ist entweder gewöhnlich, anspruchslos oder so schrecklich statisch wie in manchem Online-Rollenspiel.
> Da ist weder erzählerisch noch spielerisch diese Faszination spürbar, die man nach Baldur’s Gate noch auf Dragon Age: Origins übertragen konnte.
> ...


----------



## Placebo (17. November 2014)

Das ist im Prinzip eine minimal kritischere Version vom Gamestar-Fazit mit anders gewichteter Punkte-Wertung...


----------



## Two-Face (17. November 2014)

In dem 4players Testartikel werden aber auch - mal wieder - arg die negativen Eigenschaften hervorgehoben - die zahlreichen Verbesserungen gegenüber DA2, wie dass man wieder verschiedene Rassen und sogar Stimmen wählen kann oder die deutlich abwechslungsreichere Spielwelt, scheint der Artikelschreiber völlig außer Acht gelassen zu haben. Das ist auch wieder mal typische Reaktionskritik, wenn man manches eben zu subjektiv sieht, übersieht man schnell gewisse Fakten, die eigentlich dazugehören.


----------



## Sweedlander (17. November 2014)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Wird nicht nur unterstützt, so wie ich das verstanden habe wurde das ganze sogar für Controller konzipiert.
> 
> Edit: Was habt ihr für Dragon Age: Inquisition bezahlt bei Origin Mexiko? Ich bin nach meiner Ausbildung grad auf Arbeitssuche und kann mir DA:I eigentlich nicht leisten für Vollpreis...aber wenn mans bisschen billiger bekommen kann, vielleicht kann ich dann ja für 'ne Woche von Brot und Wasser leben


 
Jetzt vielleicht bisl blöde Frage...aber funktioniert dieses Umstellen einfach so? Alternativ, taugen diese diversen Keyshops was oder sperrt EA das ganze irgendwann? Bei dem Preis würd das doch sonst jeder dort machen? Der Preis Unterschied ist nämlich schon extrem nice, und das Game sowieso ein muss.


----------



## Rizzard (18. November 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Das ist im Prinzip eine minimal kritischere Version vom Gamestar-Fazit mit anders gewichteter Punkte-Wertung...



Ich find´s auch ok wenn 4P nicht gleich eine 88 oder so raus haut, wenn das Spiel einige Schwächen hat.
Aber eine 59?
Wenn ich 59 lese, ist das Spiel grottenschlecht. Wenn ich überlege das DA2 von denen 70% bekommen hat, muss DA:I ja noch um einiges schlechter sein.

Ich werd´s in den nächsten Wochen erfahren.


----------



## Seet (18. November 2014)

Sweedlander schrieb:


> Jetzt vielleicht bisl blöde Frage...aber funktioniert dieses Umstellen einfach so? Alternativ, taugen diese diversen Keyshops was oder sperrt EA das ganze irgendwann? Bei dem Preis würd das doch sonst jeder dort machen? Der Preis Unterschied ist nämlich schon extrem nice, und das Game sowieso ein muss.


 
Es machen auch sehr viele.
Ich weiß nichtmal ob EA damit Minus macht (keine Ahnung was so ein Spiel abzüglich der ganzen Steuern die sie in Deutschland aufschlagen müssen kostet).
Aber mal davon ab, mein Bruder kauft regelmäßig Originspiele über einen Keystore und ich über Origin Mexiko, keiner von uns hat bisher Probleme damit gehabt.
Habe z.B. auch Battlefield 4 + Premium über Mexiko geholt und keine Probleme gehabt.
Nachteil beim Keystore ist höchstens das du 2-3€ mehr zahlst und den Key  meistens mit Release bekommst, also du kein preload laufen lassen  kannst.


Andere Sache: Erinnere ich mich richtig das man DA:I nur einmal aktivieren muss und danach Offline spielen kann?
Wenn ja kann ich nachher dann ja einfach mit dem Ami-Proxy starten und zocken.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. November 2014)

Two-Face schrieb:


> In dem 4players Testartikel werden aber auch - mal wieder - arg die negativen Eigenschaften hervorgehoben - die zahlreichen Verbesserungen gegenüber DA2, wie dass man wieder verschiedene Rassen und sogar Stimmen wählen kann oder die deutlich abwechslungsreichere Spielwelt, scheint der Artikelschreiber völlig außer Acht gelassen zu haben. Das ist auch wieder mal typische Reaktionskritik, wenn man manches eben zu subjektiv sieht, übersieht man schnell gewisse Fakten, die eigentlich dazugehören.


 
Sorry, aber es besser zu machen als DA2 war nun auch fast wirklich keine Kunst mehr. DA2 war ja so lieblos hingeklatscht das es fast schon nicht mehr schlechter ging und nur noch besser werden konnte. 
Und auswählbare Stimmen und mehr als eine Rasse, das gehört für mich im Jahre 2014 einfach zum Standard in einem Gruppen-RPG, dafür gebe ich doch keine Extra Punkte mehr, das bot mir schon Baldurs Gate 1 von 1998.

Ansonsten fand ich die Kritikpunkte von 4Players aber schon druchaus zutreffend, wobei ich die 59% Wertung aber auch trotzdem bei weitem als zu niedrig erachte. Eine 80% Wertung würde ich an Hand der gelesenen Test und Videos(lets plays) jetzt wohl auch nicht verteilen, aber 75-78% währen da wohl durchaus angemessener gewesen als die 59% von 4Players.

Aber sonst sieht es wieder mal so aus als wenn Bioware alles abgeliefert hat, nur kein rundes RPG Erlebnis wie bei Baldurs Gate, oder Dragon Age 1.


----------



## Two-Face (18. November 2014)

Tja, nur dass DA2 auch noch besser bewertet wurde, mit der Ausrede, dass Inquisition "ein schlechtes Open-World-Spiel" ist. Und obwohl es mehr Spaß macht, als der dahingeklatschte zweite Teil, eine so drastisch niedrigere Wertung? Sogar noch niedriger als z.B. Gothic 3, was beim Erscheinen ja überhaupt keinen Spaß gemacht hat?

Also bitte, irgendwo hört's auf.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. November 2014)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Tja, nur dass DA2 auch noch besser bewertet wurde, mit der Ausrede, dass Inquisition "ein schlechtes Open-World-Spiel" ist. Und obwohl es mehr Spaß macht, als der dahingeklatschte zweite Teil, eine so drastisch niedrigere Wertung? Sogar noch niedriger als z.B. Gothic 3, was beim Erscheinen ja überhaupt keinen Spaß gemacht hat?
> 
> Also bitte, irgendwo hört's auf.


 
Ich sage ja, die 59% finde ich auch deutlich zu niedrig, in 70% wären angemessener gewesen. Das ändert aber halt nichts daran das die genannten Gründe wohl absolut zutreffend sind, aber halt irgendwie komisch wirken im Angesicht der Wertung.^^


----------



## Fexzz (18. November 2014)

Ist schon wer fleißig am zocken? Kann wer was sagen? PLEEEASE.


----------



## Placebo (18. November 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich find´s auch ok wenn 4P nicht gleich eine 88 oder so raus haut, wenn das Spiel einige Schwächen hat.
> Aber eine 59?
> Wenn ich 59 lese, ist das Spiel grottenschlecht. Wenn ich überlege das DA2 von denen 70% bekommen hat, muss DA:I ja noch um einiges schlechter sein.
> 
> Ich werd´s in den nächsten Wochen erfahren.


 
Ich sehe 59 nicht als "grottenschlecht", sondern als "minimal über dem Einheitsbrei". Zusammen mit dem Fazit macht das Sinn. Allerdings bin ich ansonsten nie auf der Seite unterwegs und weiß deshalb nicht, wie der Durchschnitt dort so aussieht. Vielleicht bin ich auch etwas zu gutgläubig, denn ich hatte das Gefühl, dass es dieses Jahr einen allgemeinen Trend zu kritischeren Wertungen gab (Beispiel: [1][2]). Bei Gamestar konnte ich es mir noch damit erklären, dass die Krawall-Autoren dorthin gewechselt sind, die haben schon damals DA2 als Mist bezeichnet.
Gerade bei DA:I, das anscheinend sehr vieles richtig macht indem es alte Tugenden aufgibt, würde ich mir am liebsten Wertungen zwischen 1 und 100 wünschen - je nachdem, was dem Tester am Wichtigsten war. Wenn jede Seite gleich bewertet, kann ich mir die Recherche sparen und wieder zu Let's Plays zurückkehren.


----------



## Seet (18. November 2014)

Also mit amerikanischen Proxy scheint es zu laufen, konnte meine Geschichte aus dem Keep laden und bin jetzt bei der Charaktererstellung.


----------



## natalie (18. November 2014)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Ist schon wer fleißig am zocken? Kann wer was sagen? PLEEEASE.


 Bisher hat sich noch niemand gemeldet. Das deute ich als gutes Zeichen: Das Spiel zieht den Spieler in seinen Bann.


----------



## MiChaRiot (19. November 2014)

So hab heut schonmal über VPN eine kurze Runde mit meinem Preload gespielt, das was ich bis jetzt gesehen und gespielt habe war echt klasse!
Über die Story kann ich nach ner halben/dreiviertel Stunde noch nicht viel sagen, jedoch ist die Grafik bildhübsch und läuft sehr performant!

Alles auf 1080p / Voreinstellung: Ultra / Mantle: An / VSync: Aus / Post-AA: An / MSAA: Aus / System : siehe Signatur -> fast durchgängig 50-60 FPS (gemessen mit dem Konsolenbefehl perfoverlay.drawfps 1)

Gerade nachdem ACU bei mir momentan nicht spielbar ist, freut mich diese PC-Umsetzung!

Einzig die Tastatursteuerung finde ich nicht so gelungen, aber es wir eh die meiste Zeit mit XBox-Controller aufm Fernseher gespielt werden.

LG


----------



## Triniter (19. November 2014)

Hmm, nur mal so, mein Preload ist durch, aber freigeschalten wird es ja offiziell erst Donnerstag 0 Uhr... Kann ich auch mit der in Deutschland gekauften Version per VPN heute schon ins Spiel? Viel Zeit zum Spielen hätte ich zwar trotzdem heute nicht aber mal reinschauen würd mich schon reizen


----------



## Seet (19. November 2014)

MiChaRiot schrieb:


> So hab heut schonmal über VPN eine kurze Runde mit meinem Preload gespielt, das was ich bis jetzt gesehen und gespielt habe war echt klasse!
> Über die Story kann ich nach ner halben/dreiviertel Stunde noch nicht viel sagen, jedoch ist die Grafik bildhübsch und läuft sehr performant!
> 
> Alles auf 1080p / Voreinstellung: Ultra / Mantle: An / VSync: Aus / Post-AA: An / MSAA: Aus / System : siehe Signatur -> fast durchgängig 50-60 FPS (gemessen mit dem Konsolenbefehl perfoverlay.drawfps 1)
> ...



Geht mir genauso, performance ist echt klasse.
Trotz meines nicht aktuellen Systems (HD7870, i5 3470) läuft es wirklich gut mit einem Mix aus Hoch und Ultra sowie Post-AA und MSAA 2x auf ca. 45FPS, drops unter 30 konnte ich bisher nicht feststellen. Nach Unity ist das wirklich ein Traum.

@Michaeriot konntest du zwischen DirectX und Mantle umschalten? Habe keine Einstellung dafür gesehen.


Ansonsten habe ich auch ein bisschen zu meckern:

Bei der Steuerung kann ich wirklich nur zustimmen, die ist teilweise nicht besonders gut gelungen.
Ich kann nicht so weit rauszommen wie ich gerne würde, da er dann in die taktische Ansicht wechselt. Welche, wie ich finde, unnutzerweise auch im unpausierten Modus funktioniert.
Sobald man in Dungeons oder Häusern ist wird es unübersichtlich..

Dann stehen keine Skillbeschreibungen bei den Skills dabei, man muss erst in den Skilltree gehen um zu sehen was sie machen, das hätte man doch ohne viel Aufwand integrieren können.

Kann mir jemand sagen ob das mit den Taktiken so wie Anfang bleibt?
Aktuell kann ich bei meinen Mitstreitern in den Taktiken nur auswählen ob sie eine Fähigkeit einsetzen sollen oder nicht, sowie das Potmangement.
Die Option die es damals gab (wenn mehr als 3 Gegner um dich herum dann nutze..., wenn mitstreiter unter 30% HP.... wenn angegriffen mit Typ x....) konnte ich bisher nicht einstellen bzw. finde keine Optionen dazu. Würde das wegfallen wäre das schon sehr traurig.


Achso und ihr solltet aufpassen, 30min meinen Zwerg zusammen gebastelt um dann in einer der ersten Cutszenes festzustellen das er knallgrüne Augenbrauen hat (hat man im Editor nicht gesehen). Als ich mir dann einen neuen gebastelt habe ist mir aufgefallen das es garkeine Option gibt die Augenbrauen zu färben... scheint also ein Bug bei der Haarfarbe zu sein.
Der neue Char hat ein etwas anderen braunton als Haarfarbe und nur einen ganz leichten grünstich auf den Augenbrauen...
Ärgerlich ist nun das mir der zweite Char nicht so gut gelungen ist wie der erste... der wirklich komplett lächerlich aussieht mit den Augenbrauen... und irgendwie habe ich keine Lust nochmal 20 min zu sitzen um einen zu basteln... wer weiß ob der dann gut wird. Eine Speicherfunktion für das Chardesign oder umschaltbare Beleuchtung im Editor wäre echt gut gewesen...
Naja mal sehen was ich mache.


----------



## MiChaRiot (19. November 2014)

Triniter schrieb:


> Hmm, nur mal so, mein Preload ist durch, aber freigeschalten wird es ja offiziell erst Donnerstag 0 Uhr... Kann ich auch mit der in Deutschland gekauften Version per VPN heute schon ins Spiel? Viel Zeit zum Spielen hätte ich zwar trotzdem heute nicht aber mal reinschauen würd mich schon reizen


 
Einfach vor dem Start von Origin eine VPN in die USA aufbauen und du kannst es starten.


----------



## Rizzard (19. November 2014)

Seet schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob das mit den Taktiken so wie Anfang bleibt?
> Aktuell kann ich bei meinen Mitstreitern in den Taktiken nur auswählen ob sie eine Fähigkeit einsetzen sollen oder nicht, sowie das Potmangement.
> Die Option die es damals gab (wenn mehr als 3 Gegner um dich herum dann nutze..., wenn mitstreiter unter 30% HP.... wenn angegriffen mit Typ x....) konnte ich bisher nicht einstellen bzw. finde keine Optionen dazu. Würde das wegfallen wäre das schon sehr traurig.



Diese manuelle Taktikeinstellung wie in Origin soll es anscheinend nicht mehr geben.
Ist echt schade das man eine Serie oft komplex beginnt, und dann nach und nach abschwächt.

Ich bin auch immer wieder erstaunt wieviele Leute Dragon Age ohne Pausefunktion zocken, da sie mehr auf actionreiche Kämpfe stehen.
Ich komm mir da manchmal vor als wär ich im Bekanntenkreis der Einzige welcher damals die Leertaste zu Tode gebrügelt hat.^^


----------



## MiChaRiot (19. November 2014)

Seet schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso, performance ist echt klasse.
> Trotz meines nicht aktuellen Systems (HD7870, i5 3470) läuft es wirklich gut mit einem Mix aus Hoch und Ultra sowie Post-AA und MSAA 2x auf ca. 45FPS, drops unter 30 konnte ich bisher nicht feststellen. Nach Unity ist das wirklich ein Traum.
> 
> @Michaeriot konntest du zwischen DirectX und Mantle umschalten? Habe keine Einstellung dafür gesehen.



Du findest die Einstellungen nicht im Grafik sondern im Anzeigemenü. Einfach D11 auf Mantle stellen und neu starten.


----------



## Fexzz (19. November 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Diese manuelle Taktikeinstellung wie in Origin soll es anscheinend nicht mehr geben.
> Ist echt schade das man eine Serie oft komplex beginnt, und dann nach und nach abschwächt.
> 
> Ich bin auch immer wieder erstaunt wieviele Leute Dragon Age ohne Pausefunktion zocken, da sie mehr auf actionreiche Kämpfe stehen.
> Ich komm mir da manchmal vor als wär ich im Bekanntenkreis der Einzige welcher damals die Leertaste zu Tode gebrügelt hat.^^



Ich merk das nun auch wieder. Spiele grad DA:O durch und da hau ich wirklich ständig auf die Leertaste, was aber vermehrt daran liegt dass die AI teilweise so unendlich dämlich ist. Irgendwer hört einfach auf mit Autoattacks. Mein Tank läuft plötzlich vom Boss weg und steht woanders rum. Magier heilt aus irgendeinem Grund nicht mehr oder geht trotz "Ranged" Einstellung in den Nahkampf.

Was ich aber viel mache ist Stuns mit verschiedenen Charakteren manuell setzen, um stärkere Gegner in Stunlocks zu halten oder sowas. 


Hab eben übrigens gelesen, dass es keine Autoattacks in DA:I mehr gibt und man jedesmal 'ne Taste drücken muss. Stimmt das?


----------



## Seet (19. November 2014)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Hab eben übrigens gelesen, dass es keine Autoattacks in DA:I mehr gibt und man jedesmal 'ne Taste drücken muss. Stimmt das?



Teilweise. Beim kontrollierter Charakter muss dauerhaft die linke Maustaste (Zweitbelegung R) gedrückt sein. Gerade nicht ausgewählten Charaktere nutzen Autoattack selbstständich.

Von wegen dauernd Leertaste drücken: Die ersten paar Kämpfe bin ich nur durch die Gegend gesprungen, musste dann die Tastenbelegung von Springen (Leer) und pausieren (Strg) tauschen, konnte mich einfach nicht umgewöhnen 

Insgesamt finde ich aktuell die Steuerung schlechter gelöst als in DA2, aber ich habe auch noch nicht viel gespielt. Vielleicht gewöhnt mans ich ja dran.


----------



## MiChaRiot (19. November 2014)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Ich merk das nun auch wieder. Spiele grad DA:O durch und da hau ich wirklich ständig auf die Leertaste, was aber vermehrt daran liegt dass die AI teilweise so unendlich dämlich ist. Irgendwer hört einfach auf mit Autoattacks. Mein Tank läuft plötzlich vom Boss weg und steht woanders rum. Magier heilt aus irgendeinem Grund nicht mehr oder geht trotz "Ranged" Einstellung in den Nahkampf.
> 
> Was ich aber viel mache ist Stuns mit verschiedenen Charakteren manuell setzen, um stärkere Gegner in Stunlocks zu halten oder sowas.
> 
> ...


 
Zumindest bei der Tastatursteuerung muss man für Angriffe (vom ausgewählten Char) die "R" Taste gedrückt  halten.


----------



## Fexzz (19. November 2014)

Kann man das UI irgendwie skalieren? Hab eben paar Screenshots gesehen die das Inventar zeigten und das war alles so dermaßen groß, dass man immer nur so 4-5 Items gleichzeitig gesehen hat. Das muss doch total ätzend sein, wenn man 50+ Items im Inventar hat?!


----------



## Iconoclast (19. November 2014)

Welches Programm habt ihr den genutzt zum Zocken? Auf der Arbeit werden die Begriffe Proxy und VPN gefiltert, kann danach nicht suchen.


----------



## Fexzz (19. November 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Welches Programm habt ihr den genutzt zum Zocken? Auf der Arbeit werden die Begriffe Proxy und VPN gefiltert, kann danach nicht suchen.


 
Ich glaub du musst das Spiel nur einmal mit irgend nem VPN und amerikanischer IP aktivieren, so ähnlich wie bei Steam. Nicht 100% sicher tho

Edit: Und ich sollte auch die Frage beantworten. Glaube du kannst Hotspot Shield benutzen, damit mach ich das meist auch.


----------



## Seet (19. November 2014)

Nein man muss jedes mal den Proxy am laufen haben bevor man Origin und DAI startet.

Ich nutze Hotspot Shield.


Wegen Mantle:
Ihc habe das Problem das ich Mantle nicht aktiveren kann, ist ausgegraut und schreibt das mein System nur Direct3D 11 kann... Habe eine HD7870 und bei Battlefield keinerlei Probleme damit gehabt Mantle zu aktivieren.
Die GPU sollte es ja auch hergeben.


----------



## Rizzard (19. November 2014)

So hab jetzt auch mal 2-3h gezockt.

Die Landschaft ist ein Augenschmaus im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern.
Der Kampf ist hektischer als in DA:O, also in etwa wie DA2.
Das man keine Skillpunkte verteilt (Stärke, Klugheit usw) find ich schade.
Die Ansicht (gerade im Kampf) ist etwas komisch. Irgendwie fehlts da am letzten Schliff.
Das Inventar ist auch noch gewöhnungsbedürftig. Kommt mir etwas umständlich vor.

Bisher ist einfach alles noch sehr neu und ungewohnt.
Aber ich denke trotzdem das ich viel Zeit mit DA:I verbringen werde. Am WE muss ich mir das alles noch näher anschauen.


----------



## MiChaRiot (19. November 2014)

Zum VPN: nutze auch HotSchield und ich kann das bestätigen bei jedem start von Origin muss der VPN schon laufen sonst gehts nicht.

Habe heut mal den XBox Controller angehangen und ich muss sagen mit Controller steuert sich das Spiel wesentlich besser (naja is ja auch wie fast alle heutzutage ein Konsolentitel)


----------



## WaldemarE (20. November 2014)

Na wie geil ist das denn, wenn man Denuvo auf ner SSD hat sollte man vorsichtig sein es kann Passieren das es die SSD durch zuviele Schreibvorgänge schrottet wird Denuvo DRM DESTROYS SSD - Tech News and Reviews - Linus Tech Tips vergesst nicht eine SSD zum Spiel zu kaufen ^^ As a warning: Don't install games with Denuvo DRM on your SSDs : pcmasterrace


----------



## FortuneHunter (20. November 2014)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Na wie geil ist das denn, wenn man Denuvo auf ner SSD hat sollte man vorsichtig sein es kann Passieren das es die SSD durch zuviele Schreibvorgänge schrottet wird Denuvo DRM DESTROYS SSD - Tech News and Reviews - Linus Tech Tips vergesst nicht eine SSD zum Spiel zu kaufen ^^ As a warning: Don't install games with Denuvo DRM on your SSDs : pcmasterrace


 
Lies mal hier: Denuvo is not frying your hard drive - Feedback & Suggestions - The BioWare Forum


----------



## Rizzard (20. November 2014)

Also ich würde sagen DA:I ist sehr massentauglich.
Wer es geliebt hat, DA:O wie ein Strategiespiel zu spielen, wird sich in DA:I wundern. 
Ist jetzt eher ein Actiongame mit Charwechsel. Ich kann zumindest die Kritik von 4Players nachvollziehen.

Ich hab auch gestern Abend mit ein paar Bekannten gesprochen. Einigen, denen DA:O nicht so gefallen hat, weil es zu sehr auf dieses Taktische gesetzt hat, gefällt DA:I ungemein. Ich glaube gerade PS360 Spieler, die Schwierigkeiten mit der Steuerung von DA:O hatten, sind jetzt am Zug. DA:I ist eindeutig ein Spiel für den Gamepad.

Wer jetzt voll auf ein Strategiespiel-DA ala Origins hofft, wird imo enttäuscht. 
Ihr solltet also gut abwägen ob ihr das Ding als Vollpreis kaufen wollt.

Mir selbst macht es zwar nachwievor Spass die Welt zu erkunden, Loot zu sammeln und Begleiter zu rekrutieren, aber der Strategiespiel-Faktor ist kaum vorhanden (da die Kamera dazu ziemlich untauglich ist).


----------



## Razor2408 (20. November 2014)

Mir persönlich macht Dragon Age Inquisition mit Gamepad mehr Spaß als Dragon Age 1+2, obwohl ich den ersten Teil sogar auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad durchgespielt habe mit Maus&Tastatur. Die Kämpfe waren da ohne pausieren und Taktik quasi nicht schaffbar. Bei Inquisition ist das alles viel dynamischer und flotter, man kann sich mehr auf die Quests und Story konzentrieren. Es ist halt wie immer Geschmackssache, aber mir gefällt es wirklich sehr gut.

Übrigens, hier eine Anleitung wie man den 30fps-Lock in den Zwischensequenzen aufhebt:

In der Spiele-Bibliothek in Origin machst du einen Rechtsklick auf Dragon Age Inquisition
-> "*Spiel-Eigenschaften*" -> im Feld "*Befehlszeilenargumente*"  einfach das hier einfügen: *-GameTime.MaxSimFps 60 -GameTime.ForceSimRate  60+*


----------



## Saguya (20. November 2014)

Hab jetzt einige Stunden gespielt und muss sagen, das Game macht richtig fun  ok, die Tasta Steuerung ist etwas strange nach meinem geschmackt, aber das geht schon. Und von der Performance läuft es eigentlich richtig gut mit 2x MSAA und sonst alles auf High (ausser HBAO und Schatten), im schnitt so 45-55FPS keine großen drops mit D11, Mantle hab ich noch nicht probiert.


----------



## sfc (20. November 2014)

Hat noch jemand das Problem, dass Mantle auf seinem System angeblich nicht verfügbar ist? Ich habe vorhin den neuesten Patch über Origin drauf gemacht und auch den jüngsten AMD-Beta-Treiber draufgespielt füt DAI. Aber funzt nicht.


----------



## Saguya (20. November 2014)

sfc schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand das Problem, dass Mantle auf seinem System angeblich nicht verfügbar ist? Ich habe vorhin den neuesten Patch über Origin drauf gemacht und auch den jüngsten AMD-Beta-Treiber draufgespielt füt DAI. Aber funzt nicht.


 
Nope, kann Mantle oh. probs aktivieren, hab es vorhin mal getestet.


----------



## Iconoclast (20. November 2014)

Bei mir läuft es auf Ultrs mit 4 x MSAA meistens mit 60FPS, hier und da geht es mal runter auf 45-50, habe aber auch noch nicht weit gespielt. Auf jeden Fall scheint die Performance super zu sein. Könnte sich Ubisoft mal angucken, wie ein Spiel so laufen kann.


----------



## sfc (20. November 2014)

Saguya schrieb:


> Nope, kann Mantle oh. probs aktivieren, hab es vorhin mal getestet.


 
Bei mir geht es jetzt auch. Hatte den neuesten Beta noch mal direkt über AMD geladen statt über PCGH. Danach gings. Danach lief das Spiel allerdings nur noch im Fenster. Im Menü sind offenbar die Einstellungen für Fester, Vollbild und Vollbild-Fenster falsch beschriftet. Denn im angeblichen Vollbild-Fenster habe ich nun echtes Vollbild


----------



## Definder (20. November 2014)

sfc schrieb:


> Bei mir geht es jetzt auch. Hatte den neuesten Beta noch mal direkt über AMD geladen statt über PCGH. Danach gings. Danach lief das Spiel allerdings nur noch im Fenster. Im Menü sind offenbar die Einstellungen für Fester, Vollbild und Vollbild-Fenster falsch beschriftet. Denn im angeblichen Vollbild-Fenster habe ich nun echtes Vollbild



War bei mir auch so, musste den Catalyst 14.11.2 laden bevor es mit der Mantle-API ging, aber das Problem mit dem Fenster hatte ich irgendwie nicht, seltsam ^^
Leider hab ich ab und zu nen heftigen CPU-Spike bei welchem die Bildrate dann mal kurzzeitig unter 20 Fps fällt. Konnte leider bisher noch nicht feststellen woran das lag. 
Ansonsten ist es ein schönes Spiel mit wirklich guter Vertonung (Original) aber wer sich die Steuerung ausgedacht hat darf direkt mal Entlassen oder zumindest Strafversetzt werden! Die geht einfach gar nicht, man kann es auch unnötig kompliziert machen :-/


----------



## Saguya (20. November 2014)

Kommt mir nur das so vor, oder sind einige Dialoge in den zwischen Sequenzen, einfach abgeschnitten


----------



## dan954 (20. November 2014)

Saguya schrieb:


> Kommt mir nur das so vor, oder sind einige Dialoge in den zwischen Sequenzen, einfach abgeschnitten


Das gleiche ist mir leider auch schon aufgefallen  zumindest bei der Deutschen Synchro, keine ahnung ob es bei der englischen eventuell besser ist 

Ich hab noch zwei blöde Fragen, gibt es auf dem Controller eine Taste für Quicksave und Zoom?


----------



## sfc (20. November 2014)

Abgeschnittene Dialoge hatte ich an einigen wenigen Stellen auch schon. Das kommt, weil die Zeiten in den Sequenzen festgeschrieben sind und die deutsche Aufnahme länger als das Original ist. Dann wird es einfach gekappt von der Engine. Bei Rollenspielen gibt es da normalerweise Spielräume aus Rücksicht auf die verschiedenen Sprachversionen. Hier anscheinend nicht.


----------



## dan954 (20. November 2014)

Von der Performance bin ich ehrlich gesagt irgendwie nicht so angetan, Einstellungen alles auf Ultra bis auf Postprocessing/Gitter/Tesselation auf Hoch, HBAO und 2x MSAA. 
FPS schwanken immer von 40-60 in Lornars Exil hatte ich sogar unter 40 FPS oder anderen belebten Plätzen irgendwie hatte ich mir da bei einer R9 290 etwas mehr erhofft


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. November 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie man gehen kann? Mein Char rennt immer nur.


----------



## Two-Face (21. November 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie man gehen kann? Mein Char rennt immer nur.


 
Meines Wissens kann man in dem Spiel nicht "gehen".

Ich weiß, ich denke mir gerade dasselbe.


----------



## Definder (21. November 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> Von der Performance bin ich ehrlich gesagt irgendwie nicht so angetan, Einstellungen alles auf Ultra bis auf Postprocessing/Gitter/Tesselation auf Hoch, HBAO und 2x MSAA.
> FPS schwanken immer von 40-60 in Lornars Exil hatte ich sogar unter 40 FPS oder anderen belebten Plätzen irgendwie hatte ich mir da bei einer R9 290 etwas mehr erhofft


 
Nutzt du Mantle oder DirectX ? 
Seltsamerweise läuft es bei mir mit DirectX erheblich besser als unter der Mantle-Api, keine Ahnung wer da wo Mist gebaut hat aber das ist natürlich keine gute Werbung für AMD. 
Ich hab mir inzwischen ein Framecap auf 40 Fps gesetzt damit die Bildwiederholrate sich nicht allzu oft ändert und bin damit die letzten Stunden eigentlich recht zufrieden gewesen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. November 2014)

Two-Face 

Ja ... Konsole. Da ham sie nicht daran gedacht, dass PC-Gamer ja keinen Stick haben, um die Laufgeschwindigkeit zu dosieren. Echte Glanzleistung für ein Multimillionendollarunternehmen.


----------



## dan954 (21. November 2014)

Definder schrieb:


> Nutzt du Mantle oder DirectX ?
> Seltsamerweise läuft es bei mir mit DirectX erheblich besser als unter der Mantle-Api, keine Ahnung wer da wo Mist gebaut hat aber das ist natürlich keine gute Werbung für AMD.
> Ich hab mir inzwischen ein Framecap auf 40 Fps gesetzt damit die Bildwiederholrate sich nicht allzu oft ändert und bin damit die letzten Stunden eigentlich recht zufrieden gewesen.


Ich habe es anfangs mit Directx genutzt und bin grade wieder Mantle am nutzen. Directx wirkt bei mir auch flüssiger obwohl die fps mit Mantle tendenziell höher sind, keine Ahnung warum


----------



## Definder (21. November 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> Ich habe es anfangs mit Directx genutzt und bin grade wieder Mantle am nutzen. Directx wirkt bei mir auch flüssiger obwohl die fps mit Mantle tendenziell höher sind, keine Ahnung warum


 
Irgendwas stimmt mit der Cpu Auslastung unter Mantle einfach gar nicht, am besten schau es dir mal mit dem PerfOverlay.DrawGraph 1 Befehl an, unter Mantle sind andauernd seltsame Spikes welche die Gesamtfps runter ziehen. Teilweise war die Gpu bei 80 % und die Cpu bei 70 % aber die Fps sind trotzdem weiter gefallen. 

War am Anfang bei Bf4 auch so, wurde dann mit den Updates besser. Hoffentlich arbeiten die recht bald an einer Lösung...


----------



## ThomasHAFX (21. November 2014)

Gabs heute schon Day 1 Patch, ne oder ?

Hab auch bissal Fps Schwankungen, dachte mit dem neuen Patch gabs 20% Boost was die Fps betrifft, bricht vor allem wenn man  nach dem Kampf gegen dem Dämon am Anfang im Bett aufwacht und dann rausgeht schon ziemlich ein, hatte leider keine Fps Anzeige an aber das waren schon wenig, hat man gespürt.


----------



## Rizzard (21. November 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Two-Face
> 
> Ja ... Konsole. Da ham sie nicht daran gedacht, dass PC-Gamer ja keinen Stick haben, um die Laufgeschwindigkeit zu dosieren. Echte Glanzleistung für ein Multimillionendollarunternehmen.



Ja mit Pad ist das recht einfach zu handhaben.
Evtl hat dafür die PC Version ein besseres UI. Auf der PS4 ist mir alles noch etwas suspekt. Ich erkenne nicht mal richtig ob das Item jetzt im Slot angelegt ist (bspw eine Waffe) oder nicht.
Auch 2 Waffen miteinander vergleichen hab ich noch nicht gefunden. Bei mir wirkt da vieles nicht zuende gedacht, oder ich hab das System dahinter einfach noch nicht kapiert.


----------



## natalie (21. November 2014)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Hab auch bissal Fps Schwankungen, dachte mit dem neuen Patch gabs 20% Boost was die Fps betrifft, bricht vor allem wenn man  nach dem Kampf gegen dem Dämon am Anfang im Bett aufwacht und dann rausgeht [...]


 
War bei mir auch so. Davor hatte ich nie weniger als 55 Fps. In der Stadt Haven, in der man beginnt, geht's nun auch schon mal runter auf 35 Fps.


----------



## Triniter (21. November 2014)

Ich hab ein Problem mit den Waffenupgrades:
Ich hab für die Bianca vom Zwerg Upgrades gekauft und hergestellt aber ich schaffe es nicht die auch mit der Waffe zu verbinden? Wenn ich an dem Tisch bin der für das Upgraden von Waffen zuständig ist sehe ich alle möglichen Waffen aus dem Inventar aber die Armbrust nicht. Kann mir jemand sagen was ich falsch mache?


----------



## Gerstag (21. November 2014)

Definder schrieb:


> Nutzt du Mantle oder DirectX ?
> Seltsamerweise läuft es bei mir mit DirectX erheblich besser als unter der Mantle-Api, keine Ahnung wer da wo Mist gebaut hat aber das ist natürlich keine gute Werbung für AMD.
> Ich hab mir inzwischen ein Framecap auf 40 Fps gesetzt damit die Bildwiederholrate sich nicht allzu oft ändert und bin damit die letzten Stunden eigentlich recht zufrieden gewesen.


Geht mir ebenfalls so. Mit DirectX läuft es irgendwie besser als wie mit Mantle. Die AMD Beta treiber habe ich installiert. Sobald ich Mantle Ingame Aktiviere fängt es zu ruckeln an, spz. in den Zwischensequenzen und Dialogen. Mal abwarten ob da noch bessere Treiber kommen oder ein Update. Spiele mit 2xMSAA und Restliche Einstellungen auf Hoch. Ultra und 4xMSAA funzt nicht so richtig hier wird das Mantle ruckeln noch stärker.


----------



## dan954 (21. November 2014)

Spielt ihr eigentlich mit MSAA oder ohne? Ich find mit dem Post-AA auf hoch, welches einen wirklich guten Job macht, ist der Unterschied zwischen 2x MSAA und aus nicht wirklich groß und man hat wesentlich mehr FPS.



Definder schrieb:


> Irgendwas stimmt mit der Cpu Auslastung unter Mantle einfach gar nicht, am besten schau es dir mal mit dem PerfOverlay.DrawGraph 1 Befehl an, unter Mantle sind andauernd seltsame Spikes welche die Gesamtfps runter ziehen. Teilweise war die Gpu bei 80 % und die Cpu bei 70 % aber die Fps sind trotzdem weiter gefallen.
> 
> War am Anfang bei Bf4 auch so, wurde dann mit den Updates besser. Hoffentlich arbeiten die recht bald an einer Lösung...


Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, da bleibt wohl nur abwarten und hoffen aber ich denke schon das da künftig nachgebessert wird.

Noch ne Frage, kann man die Wertgegenstände einfach alle verkaufen oder braucht man die eventuell noch für was?


----------



## Laggy.NET (21. November 2014)

Kann jemand mit einer GTX 970 oder GTX 980 mal die FPS im gebiet "Die Hinterlande" testen?

Ich habe gestern ca. 1 Stunde damit verbracht, die Auswirkungen auf die Performance jeder einzelnen Grafikeinstellung zu prüfen (dazwischen immer Spiel neu gestartet) und hatte ne tolle mischung aus High und Ultra settings und dauerhaft 60 FPS, nur um dann festzustellen, dass sich im nächsten Gebiet die FPS halbieren!

Um weiterhin 60 FPS zu erreichen müsste ich nun auf mittel/low spielen.

Bin am überlegen, ob ich mir ne GTX 970 oder 980 hole, aber da würde ich dann schon erwarten, dass es im "Hinterlande" gebiet auch auf Ultra flüssig läuft... Stellt sich die Frage, in wie fern hier die CPU limitiert.


----------



## Seet (21. November 2014)

Bei mir läuft es nun auch unter Mantel, musste vorher aber den alten Treiber deinstallieren.
Das die Vollbildmodie vertauscht waren habe ich jetzt auch.
FPS sind scheinbar gleich beblieben, aber irgendwie kommt es mir so vor als ob das Bild nun ein wenig nachzieht... muss ich mal beobachten.


----------



## Iconoclast (21. November 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> Spielt ihr eigentlich mit MSAA oder ohne? Ich find mit dem Post-AA auf hoch, welches einen wirklich guten Job macht, ist der Unterschied zwischen 2x MSAA und aus nicht wirklich groß und man hat wesentlich mehr FPS.
> 
> 
> Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, da bleibt wohl nur abwarten und hoffen aber ich denke schon das da künftig nachgebessert wird.
> ...


 
Ohne und 4xMSAA. Mit ist mir das alles zu unscharf. Mag den Post AA Matsch nicht.


----------



## Definder (21. November 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> Spielt ihr eigentlich mit MSAA oder ohne? Ich find mit dem Post-AA auf hoch, welches einen wirklich guten Job macht, ist der Unterschied zwischen 2x MSAA und aus nicht wirklich groß und man hat wesentlich mehr FPS.
> 
> Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, da bleibt wohl nur abwarten und hoffen aber ich denke schon das da künftig nachgebessert wird.
> 
> Noch ne Frage, kann man die Wertgegenstände einfach alle verkaufen oder braucht man die eventuell noch für was?


 
Ich spiele mit 2x MSAA, da sind die Objekte auf mittlerer Distanz noch einen kleinen Tick schärfer als ohne. Hab aber derzeit auch nur Mesh- und Texturquality auf "Ultra", der Rest der Einstellung ist nur auf "High". 
Die Wetgegenstände trag ich selbst noch zum größten Teil mit mir rum, da kann ich also nix dazu sagen  Auf jedenfall sind da aber auch die Informationen dabei, welche man in Haven der Inquisition übergeben kann.


----------



## dan954 (21. November 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ohne und 4xMSAA. Mit ist mir das alles zu unscharf. Mag den Post AA Matsch nicht.


 


Definder schrieb:


> Ich spiele mit 2x MSAA, da sind die Objekte auf mittlerer Distanz noch einen kleinen Tick schärfer als ohne. Hab aber derzeit auch nur Mesh- und Texturquality auf "Ultra", der Rest der Einstellung ist nur auf "High".



Und was habt ihr so für ne framerate im Durchschnitt und Hardware? Ich kriegs einfach nicht hin, dass das Spiel mit MSAA durchgehend flüssig läuft. 



Definder schrieb:


> Die Wetgegenstände trag ich selbst noch zum größten Teil mit mir rum, da kann ich also nix dazu sagen  Auf jedenfall sind da aber auch die Informationen dabei, welche man in Haven der Inquisition übergeben kann.


Ja das hab ich jetzt auch herausgefunden  anscheinend kann man die gelben/goldenen immer abgeben und der Rest ist Ramsch den man verkaufen kann.

Hat sich schon jemand an den Drachen im Hinterland rangewagt? Ist nen ziemlich taffer Bursche  ich habs bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft da wirklich was auszurichten.


----------



## Definder (21. November 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> Und was habt ihr so für ne framerate im Durchschnitt und Hardware? Ich kriegs einfach nicht hin, dass das Spiel mit MSAA durchgehend flüssig läuft.
> 
> 
> Ja das hab ich jetzt auch herausgefunden  anscheinend kann man die gelben/goldenen immer abgeben und der Rest ist Ramsch den man verkaufen kann.
> ...


 
Ist wie gesagt schwer zu sagen, da ich ja die Fps auf 40 limitert habe  Ich persönlich habe das Gefühl, dass wenn die FPS nicht zu arg schwanken das ganze Spiel subjektiv flüssiger erscheint, aber vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur seltsam 
Normalerweise bin ich so zwischen 35-40 Fps .. auf jedenfall nie unter 30 war aber bisher nur in den Hinterlands unterwegs.

 DirectX, i5 4570, R9 280x @1150/1600, 8GB Ram und DA3 liegt auf der SSD.


----------



## Rizzard (21. November 2014)

Man die Hinterlande sind ja brutal. Hab da jetzt ca 3-4h verbracht, und werde wohl noch das komplette WE dort verbringen.
Definitiv ein rießiges Gebiet.
Die Quests sind allerdings 08/15.


----------



## Nazzy (21. November 2014)

wie sind die Ladezeiten auf einer HDD ?


----------



## Iconoclast (21. November 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> Und was habt ihr so für ne framerate im Durchschnitt und Hardware? Ich kriegs einfach nicht hin, dass das Spiel mit MSAA durchgehend flüssig läuft. .


 
Zu 95% zwischen 50 und 60 FPS. In manchen Gebieten was weniger, aber niemals unter 40 außer in den Cutscenes, die ja ohne den Trick auf 30FPS begrenzt sind. Habe den Trick aber noch nicht probiert, weiß nicht wie viele FPS ich da dann bekommen würde. Momentan stabile 30 ohne einen einzigen Drop.


----------



## Laggy.NET (21. November 2014)

Nazzy schrieb:


> wie sind die Ladezeiten auf einer HDD ?



Absolut kein Problem meiner Meinung nach. Sie sind zwar nicht wirklich kurz, aber auch nicht sonderlich lange. Bei BF4 warte ich locker doppelt so lange bis die Map geladen wird.




Iconoclast schrieb:


> Zu 95% zwischen 50 und 60 FPS. In manchen Gebieten was weniger, aber niemals unter 40 außer in den Cutscenes, die ja ohne den Trick auf 30FPS begrenzt sind. Habe den Trick aber noch nicht probiert, weiß nicht wie viele FPS ich da dann bekommen würde. Momentan stabile 30 ohne einen einzigen Drop.


 
Der Trick bringt nicht viel. Mir werden in den Cuscenes zwar 60 FPS angezeigt, aber sie laufen meistens trotzdem mit 30 FPS. Man sieht eben keine Besserung. Andere Cutscenes dagegen laufen dann auch wirklich mit 60 FPS. Seltsam.


----------



## timetoremember (22. November 2014)

Ich hab echt ein ziemlich blödes Problem....vllt kann mir da sogar einer von euch weiterhelfen. Ich habe einen männlichen Char erstellt (Mensch) und spiele ganz normal vor mich hin, bis mich Cassandra in einer Zwischensequenz recht am Anfang als Frau ansprich. Da hatte ich mich noch etwas gewundert und es für einen Bug gehalten bis es mir etwas später wieder auffiel. Jetzt habe ich schon ca 2 Stunden gespielt und alles war für die Katz weil jeder mich (unbestreitbar) für eine Frau hält 
Wäre es nicht so ärgerlich könnte ich selbst drüber lachen


----------



## natalie (22. November 2014)

@timetoremember: Da hilft wohl nur das Erstellen eines neuen Charakters. Wenn man einen männlichen Char erstellen will, sollte man zuerst auf den weiblichen Char klicken und dann wieder auf den männlichen. Habe ich heute Nachmittag in einem Forum gelesen. Weiß nur leider nicht mehr wo, sonst würde ich jetzt hier nen Link posten.

Edit: Oder du spielst so einfach weiter. Könnte doch noch richtig lustig werden, wenn das mit den Romanzen losgeht.


----------



## Two-Face (22. November 2014)

@timetoremember: Nur zur Sicherheit: Du kennst schon die geschlechterspezifischen Unterschiede zwischen Mann und Frau?
Mein ja nur, weil mir das nämlich wie eine extrem seltsamer Bug vorkommt.

Mal im Ernst: Stell' mal die Sprache, wenn nicht schon geschehen, auf Englisch oder so - (das Sprachpaket kann man sich runterladen). 
Vielleicht hat's nur was mit der deutschen Lokalisation zu tun, so was ähnliches hatte ich schon bei DA: Origins und Mass Effect.



natalie schrieb:


> Edit: Oder du spielst so einfach weiter. Könnte doch noch richtig lustig werden, wenn das mit den Romanzen losgeht.


Jop, also den Character würd' ich mir schon erst mal aufheben.


----------



## dan954 (23. November 2014)

Hatte eigentlich schon jemand von euch Abstürze? Bei mir hat sich das Spiel schon des öfteren einfach selbst beendet ohne Fehlermeldung o.ä.
p.s.: Eben den ersten Drachen erlegt, man war das anstrengend


----------



## Definder (23. November 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> Hatte eigentlich schon jemand von euch Abstürze? Bei mir hat sich das Spiel schon des öfteren einfach selbst beendet ohne Fehlermeldung o.ä.
> p.s.: Eben den ersten Drachen erlegt, man war das anstrengend


 
Nein, bei mir lief es bisher absolut perfekt :-/
Außer das ich direkt im Lager von 4 Bären und 2 Lyrium Schmugglern angegriffen wurde *lacht* Naja, an die Drachen habe ich mich bisher noch nicht rangetraut, da fehlt Feuerwiderstand und noch zwei/drei Level


----------



## The_Rock (23. November 2014)

Tach Leute, musste mir gezwungenermaßen die englische Version kaufen (bin grad nicht in Deutschland), wo auch nur die englische Sprache drauf ist. Kann man das irgendwie auf deutsch stellen? Im Origin-Menü kann ich mir nur das englische Sprachpaket runterladen.


----------



## rob-man (23. November 2014)

Wie sieht denn die Performance bei euch Radeon/Mantle Nutzern aus? Ich benutze den neusten Beta Treiber,
aber bekomme mit DX11 im schnitt um 10 FPS mehr als mit Mantle, sollte das nicht umgekehrt sein?


----------



## ragainst (23. November 2014)

huhu

ich habe probleme mit dem multiplayer. das spiel ruckelt nur und gegner sind nicht zu sehen...nur die eigenen mitspieler. kennt das problem wer?


----------



## natalie (23. November 2014)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Mein ja nur, weil mir das nämlich wie eine extrem seltsamer Bug vorkommt.


 Ist wohl definitiv ein Bug. Habe die Diskussion wiedergefunden, die ich gestern dazu gelesen habe:
http://www.giantbomb.com/dragon-age.../forums/npcs-call-me-by-wrong-gender-1499833/


----------



## Saguya (23. November 2014)

Hat jemand auch flackende Bild Fehler bei einigen Objekten, bsp. Bäumen?


----------



## Rizzard (23. November 2014)

Ja das Spiel leidet noch unter ein paar Bugs.
Ich kann in einer Mission am Stall nicht aufs Pferd steigen und bei einem Kumpel von mir hat ein Begleiter ständig das Avatarbild als wäre er tot.

Ich muss sagen nach anfänglicher Skepsis macht es aber trotzdem sehr viel Spaß. Ich kann wieder stundenlang suchten und ins DA Universum eintauchen.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (23. November 2014)

Also bei mir Crashte es mehrmals weil mal den AMD Beta Treiber testweise Installiert hatte der aber noch Unbrauchbar ist, da Treiber sich aufgehängt hatte.
Nun stürzt das Spiel immer in der Cutszene ab wo man den Thronsaal betritt und man einen Dialog hat wie man gegen Corypheus vorgehen soll.
D.H Ich muss auf den Patch warten bevor ich weiter Spielen kann -_-

PS: Laut Savegamegestern alleien 16 Stunden gesuchtet *hust*


----------



## natalie (23. November 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich kann in einer Mission am Stall nicht aufs Pferd steigen [...]


 Ich auch nicht.
Bis auf das und einen fliegenden Widder bin ich aber bisher von groben Bugs verschont geblieben.

Anfangs war ich sehr skeptisch. Der Einstieg in das Spiel war mehr als dürftig. Aber so langsam nimmt die Story Fahrt auf und ich bin nun positiv gestimmt. Mit der M+T-Steuerung hatte ich zuerst Schwierigkeiten (ich weigere mich Dragon Age mit nem Gamepad zu spielen), habe mir dann aber ein paar Funktionen auf die Maus gelegt und jetzt komme ich besser klar. Die Taktikansicht und das Inventar könnten um einiges besser sein. Das sind die beiden Dinge, die mich am meisten stören. Vielleicht kommt noch ein Patch.

Mittlerweile habe ich 19 Stunden gespielt und war bisher nur in den Hinterlanden unterwegs. Bin jetzt mal nach Val Royeaux um mal was Anderes zu sehen. Aber in den Hinterlanden sind immer noch einige Quests offen.
Da ich gerne immer alles mache, freue ich mich jetzt schon auf meinen Weihnachtsurlaub. Da werde ich das Spiel dann bestimmt beenden können. 

Edit: Dass man am Stall nicht auf das Pferd steigen kann, ist kein Bug. Man muss rechts unten auf das Pferdesymbol klicken, dann kommt ein Pferd angelaufen. Damit lässt sich dann die dazugehörige Quest beenden.


----------



## kero81 (23. November 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie es mit einem 2600K @ 4,3Ghz und einer 680 @ stock laufen wirde und welche Grafikeinstellungen ich da wählen kann? Ich spiele natürlich am liebsten mit 60FPS und Vsync an. Würde das mit meiner HW machbar sein und auch noch ansehnlich aussehen?!


----------



## timetoremember (23. November 2014)

Mein Mannweib/Weibsmann Char habe ich mal für alle Fälle behalten  Habe aber nochmal neu angefangen.
Mal eine Frage nebenbei: Ist es mit Maus+Tasta möglich zu "gehen" also nicht rennen sondern wirklich gehen. Mit dem Controller gehts wenn man den Stick nur leicht nach vorn neigt. Doch mit Controller wollte ich eigentlich nicht spielen. 
Es gibt in den Tastenbelegungseinstellungen (puh langes Wort) eine Option für "Spurten" (Umschalttaste) aber das funktioniert bei mir nicht. Es tut sich gar nichts....

Edit: Ist es bei euch auch so, dass die Zwischensequenzen teilweise ruckeln? Bei Mantle ist es sogar noch schlimmer als mit DX. Ansonsten habe ich konstant 60fps @high.


----------



## Rizzard (23. November 2014)

@natalie:
Wüsste spontan nicht das da ein Symbol war. Werds aber nachher gleich mal testen.


----------



## Grestorn (23. November 2014)

timetoremember schrieb:


> Edit: Ist es bei euch auch so, dass die Zwischensequenzen teilweise ruckeln? Bei Mantle ist es sogar noch schlimmer als mit DX. Ansonsten habe ich konstant 60fps @high.



Ruckeln in den Zwischensequenzen geht mit folgender Option weg (bei den "Game Properties" in Origin einstellen): 

-GameTime.MaxSimFps 60 -GameTime.ForceSimRate 60+

Aber Du musst das wieder rausnehmen, wenn Du Multiplayer spielen willst, sonst gibt's Probleme.


----------



## natalie (23. November 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> @natalie:
> Wüsste spontan nicht das da ein Symbol war. Werds aber nachher gleich mal testen.


Kann sein, dass das nur da ist, wenn man mit Maus und Tastatur spielt. 
Die Funktion heißt jedenfalls "Pferd rufen" oder sowas. Dann kommt ein besatteltes Pferd angeritten.


----------



## timetoremember (23. November 2014)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ruckeln in den Zwischensequenzen geht mit folgender Option weg (bei den "Game Properties" in Origin einstellen):
> 
> -GameTime.MaxSimFps 60 -GameTime.ForceSimRate 60+
> 
> Aber Du musst das wieder rausnehmen, wenn Du Multiplayer spielen willst, sonst gibt's Probleme.


 
Okay danke! Ich werde es gleich mal testen.


----------



## Two-Face (23. November 2014)

timetoremember schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage nebenbei: Ist es mit Maus+Tasta möglich zu "gehen" also nicht rennen sondern wirklich gehen. Mit dem Controller gehts wenn man den Stick


 
Nope, geht nicht, hatten wir ein paar Seiten vorher schon.


----------



## Seabound (23. November 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie es mit einem 2600K @ 4,3Ghz und einer 680 @ stock laufen wirde und welche Grafikeinstellungen ich da wählen kann? Ich spiele natürlich am liebsten mit 60FPS und Vsync an. Würde das mit meiner HW machbar sein und auch noch ansehnlich aussehen?!



Das mit der 680 würde mich auch interessieren. Hab ja ne 770.


----------



## Saguya (23. November 2014)

Also ich hab mit meiner 270x alles auf Ultra (schatten high und HBAO normal) + SweetFX und hab im Schnitt so 40 - 55fps, also wird deine 60FPS locker packen


----------



## Seabound (23. November 2014)

Ok. Danke!


----------



## Rizzard (23. November 2014)

natalie schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass das nur da ist, wenn man mit Maus und Tastatur spielt.
> Die Funktion heißt jedenfalls "Pferd rufen" oder sowas. Dann kommt ein besatteltes Pferd angeritten.



Ich finde da nichts mit "Pferd rufen". Ich zocke allerdings mit Pad und zudem die PS4 Version.
Da könnte das wiederum eh anders sein. 
Naja ich schieb die Quest erst mal auf die Seite. Gibt wichtigeres zu tun.^^


----------



## dan954 (23. November 2014)

Ich zocke auch mit Pad am PC und ich kann mit LB, wahrscheinlich ne andere Taste auf der PS4, ein Rad aufrufen wo ich auch Tränke und Gruppenbefehle habe ganz unten ist dann das Pferd.


----------



## Rizzard (23. November 2014)

Ok das wäre dann L1. Werd ich morgen testen.


----------



## natalie (23. November 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> [...] ganz unten ist dann das Pferd.


 Genau das meinte ich. Damit sollte es dann klappen.


----------



## Saguya (23. November 2014)

Bin jetzt in der Himmelsfeste angekommen, nach ca. 22std Spielzeit und muss sagen, soviel wie in dem Game bin ich schon lange nicht mehr verreckt


----------



## ThomasHAFX (24. November 2014)

Ich hoffe es kommt da bald nen Fix der dieses Stottern in den Cuts beendet


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. November 2014)

Frage an die die DA:I mit dem Gamepad am PC spielen:

 Wie kann ich Antworten auswählen für die Antwortsoptionen die mitten auf dem Feld sind? 

 Zum Beispiel ganz am Anfang vom Spiel fragt Varric mich als Zwerg ob ich bei der Karta bin und ich konnte keine Antwort auswählen. 

 Oder liegt es am Schluss daran das ich mit einem PS3-Gamepad spiele?


----------



## Iconoclast (24. November 2014)

Eigentlich einfach mit einem der Sticks ind die entsprechende Richtung zeigen. Meine mit dem Linken.


----------



## dan954 (24. November 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Frage an die die DA:I mit dem Gamepad am PC spielen:
> 
> Wie kann ich Antworten auswählen für die Antwortsoptionen die mitten auf dem Feld sind?
> 
> ...


Wie gesagt normalerweise mit dem linken stick, kann aber was buggy sein wenn du währenddessen rumläufst.


----------



## parad0xr (24. November 2014)

Also ich bin jetzt bei 50 Spielstunden angekommen und muss sagen das mir das Spiel immer besser gefällt. Es macht noch lange nicht den Anschein als wäre ich auch nur annähernd am Ende. Des weiteren habe ich noch sooo unglaublich viele Quest, das ich Gefühlt ewig brauche um nur die Grundlegenden zu schaffen. Was man allerdings klar sagen muss ist das man natürlich auch Gebiete in denen es eben mal "nur" Nebenquests gibt auch machen muss. Bei den Vorgänger stand doch die Hauptstory ein bisschen mehr im Vordergrund, und bei Inquisition erwische ich mich wie ich zu 80% nur Nebenquests mache und Gebiete erforsche. Nicht das es schlecht ist, mir macht es unglaublich viel Spaß, aber einige die eben eher nur Hauptstory und die eine oder andere Nebenquest machen sind sicherlich schnell durch. Wenn ich überlege das ich oft für ein Gebiet locker um die 5-8 Stunden brauche um es von Nebenquest, Gebiet Erforschung und den Sammelquest zu befreien und dann nochmal auf meine Questliste gucken und sehe das ich noch allein 5 Gebiete vor mir hab die ich vor der Hauptstory noch erkunden muss sind für mich auf jeden fall noch einige Stunde in meiner Freizeit zu suchen. An die am Anfang etwas gewöhnungsbedürftige Steuerung am PC hab ich mich auch inzwischen komplett gewöhnt, stören tut sie nur noch in wenigen Fällen. Also für mich persönlich ein absolutes Top-Spiel was mich in einen bann gezogen hat, wie dieses Jahr noch kein Spiel... Allerdings muss man eben auch Nebenquests hinterher gehen, die machen nun mal einen Großteil des Spiels aus.


----------



## dan954 (24. November 2014)

Ja das mit den Nebenquests ist mir auch schon aufgefallen aber die Gebiete sind teilweise schon ziemlich groß da läuft man irgendwo hin und dann gibts plötzlich an der nächsten Ecke wieder ne Höhle die man erkunden kann oder einen Riss den man schließen muss etc. und natürlich immer schön fleißig alle Materialien aufsammeln . 
Meine auch irgendwo was von bis zu 200h Spielzeit gelesen zu haben wenn man wirklich alles erkundet und alle Nebenquests macht.


----------



## Rizzard (24. November 2014)

Es gab mal einen Artikel mit durchschnittlich 80h, und wenn man alles erforscht bis zu 200h.

http://www.pcgames.de/Dragon-Age-In...hnittliche-Spieldauer-bei-80-Stunden-1134900/
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Drago...67/News/Bis-zu-200-Stunden-Spielzeit-1139581/


PS:
Jetzt schon 50h auf der Spieluhr? Alter Schwede. Ich bin bei ca 20h und fand´s schon extrem.^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. November 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt normalerweise mit dem linken stick, kann aber was buggy sein wenn du währenddessen rumläufst.


Na dann versuche ich es bei nächster Gelegenheit nochmal.


Wow! 50h!
Hab gerade mal 2h gespielt, hinzukommt allerdings noch ne gute Stunde fürs anpassen der Weltlage auf dem Wandteppich an meine damaligen Entscheidungen in DA 1+2.

Hoffe komme diese Woche mehr dazu zum spielen.


----------



## Therianthropie (24. November 2014)

Hab schon 15 Stunden auf der Uhr und bin erst in der 2. Region weil ich so viel Zeit mit der Charaktererstellung und dem erstellen eines SweetFX Presets verschwendet habe xD


----------



## RavionHD (24. November 2014)

Wie würdet ihr das Spiel jetzt so einstufen?
Ich überlege gerade was ich mir holen soll, Dragon Age:Inquisition oder Far Cry 4, jedoch soll ich gehört haben dass Dragon Age:Inquisition eine uninteressante und lahme Story haben soll, was als Rollenspiel mal garnicht geht.
Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Therianthropie (24. November 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Wie würdet ihr das Spiel jetzt so einstufen?
> Ich überlege gerade was ich mir holen soll, Dragon Age:Inquisition oder Far Cry 4, jedoch soll ich gehört haben dass Dragon Age:Inquisition eine uninteressante und lahme Story haben soll, was als Rollenspiel mal garnicht geht.
> Wie seht ihr das?


Die Story ist keines Wegs langweilig. Ich hab seit Jahren kein so gutes Rollenspiel mehr gespielt.
Ist für mich auf jeden Fall der beste Rollenspieltitel seit TESV: Skyrim

Gerade die Inszenierung der Dialoge gefällt mir sehr gut und wird auch kein bisschen Langweilig. 
Man fühlt sich manchmal sogar wie in einem interaktiven Film.
Die "cineastischen" 30FPS in den Cutscenes kann man auch mit einem Kommandozeilen Parameter unlocken


----------



## RavionHD (24. November 2014)

Therianthropie schrieb:


> Die Story ist keines Wegs langweilig. Ich hab seit Jahren kein so gutes Rollenspiel mehr gespielt.
> Ist für mich auf jeden Fall der beste Rollenspieltitel seit TESV: Skyrim
> 
> Gerade die Inszenierung der Dialoge gefällt mir sehr gut und wird auch kein bisschen Langweilig.
> ...



Hört sich ja gut an, gibt es noch mehr Meinungen?


----------



## Laggy.NET (24. November 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Es gab mal einen Artikel mit durchschnittlich 80h, und wenn man alles erforscht bis zu 200h.
> 
> http://www.pcgames.de/Dragon-Age-In...hnittliche-Spieldauer-bei-80-Stunden-1134900/
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Drago...67/News/Bis-zu-200-Stunden-Spielzeit-1139581/
> ...




200 Stunden wenn man alles erforscht? Wow hätte nicht gedacht, dass es doch so groß ist. Bin immernoch in den Hinterladen und erforsche dort die ganze Map, mache alle Quests usw. Hab nur 20 Stunden auf der Uhr. 
Hab aber auch überwiegend die ganzen Kodex einträge gelesen und mich erstmal mit allen Möglichkeiten, die mir das Spiel bietet befasst, bevor ich die Story weiter treibe. 

Muss auch sagen, für mich noch vor Skyrim das beste RPG der letzten Jahre. Hardcore Fans, die rollenspiele mit komplexem regelwerk gewöhnt sind, werden womöglich enttäuscht, aber sowas wollte Dragon Age auch nie sein. Für mich zählt Atmosphäre und Inszenierung des ganzen. Und hier bin ich vollends zufriedengestellt, nachdem Teil 2 einfach nur billig hingerotzt wirkte. Das Spiel hat auf mich die selbe Sogwirkung wie Origins damals. Einfach nur episch.

Neben der Elder Scrolls Reihe eine der wenigen RPG Serien, die wirklich noch "seele" haben und glaubhaft wirken nicht einfach nur generisch zusammengeschustert sind, so wie die meisten RPGs, die zwar komplexes Regelwerk haben, dafür aber beim Rest versagen.


----------



## dan954 (24. November 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Wie würdet ihr das Spiel jetzt so einstufen?
> Ich überlege gerade was ich mir holen soll, Dragon Age:Inquisition oder Far Cry 4, jedoch soll ich gehört haben dass Dragon Age:Inquisition eine uninteressante und lahme Story haben soll, was als Rollenspiel mal garnicht geht.
> Wie seht ihr das?


Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass die Story keinswegs lahm ist, habe jetzt knapp 27 Stunden auf der Uhr und habe schon seit längerem keinen so großen Spaß an einem Spiel gehabt also auch von mir eine Empfehlung


----------



## Therianthropie (24. November 2014)

Ich finds vorallem ganz cool das die Maps teilweise nicht sofort komplett erledigt werden können. In den Hinterlands trifft man doch das eine oder andere Mal auf Viecher die 8 level höher sind und mit einem den Boden putzen 
Ich hab in den Hinterlands nur die Hauptquest gemacht, weil das eher ein Tutorialgebiet ist und die Quests dort nicht annähernd so spannend sind, wie die in den danach folgenden Gebieten.
100% Spieler können die am Ende immer noch nachholen, oder wenn man auf höherem Level zurückkehrt um den hochleveligen Rest zu machen.


----------



## RavionHD (24. November 2014)

Na gut, dann werde ich mir wohl beide hole, das hört sich ja definitiv besser an als die ganzen Tests es vermuten.
Nach der 4Players Wertung war ich etwas erschrocken, obwohl ich 4Players sowieso nicht als Magazin ernst nehme.


----------



## Therianthropie (24. November 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Na gut, dann werde ich mir wohl beide hole, das hört sich ja definitiv besser an als die ganzen Tests es vermuten.
> Nach der 4Players Wertung war ich etwas erschrocken, obwohl ich 4Players sowieso nicht als Magazin ernst nehme.


4Players kann man total vergessen, ich richte mich da lieber nach dem Metascore (metacritic.com).
Die Userreviews sind dort auch nicht so gut ausgefallen, allerdings bemängeln die meisten da eher technische Angelegenheiten die in kürze behoben sein sollen.
Ich hab mir das Spiel für 35€ auf g2a geholt, weil ich selbst erst etwas unsicher war; mittlerweile hätte ich mir aber sogar gern die CE gekauft. 
Mal schauen evtl schenk ich das Spiel meiner Freundin und hol mir zusätzlich die CE.


----------



## Rizzard (24. November 2014)

Ja die Story ist etwas flach (zumindest bisher), der Taktikaspekt ist imo nicht mit Origins zu vergleichen, und die Begleiter sind irgendwie auch nichts besonderes (wobei Sera schon sehr amüssant ist). 

Aber trotzdem zieht es einen in seinen Bann. Wenn man mit DA:I anfängt, vergehen ruckzuck 2-8h bevor man wieder aus macht.^^
Es gibt soviel zu entdecken, soviele Quests zu bestreiten das man kaum hinterher kommt.
Das Spiele hätte natürlich auch vieles besser machen können, schafft es aber trotz negativer Kritikpunkte zu überzeugen.


----------



## Laggy.NET (24. November 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ja die Story ist etwas flach (zumindest bisher), der Taktikaspekt ist imo nicht mit Origins zu vergleichen, und die Begleiter sind irgendwie auch nichts besonderes (wobei Sera schon sehr amüssant ist).




Cassandra und Varrick sind zwei der Hauptcharaktere aus DA2.... Die sind doch fürn anfang ganz interessant. Viel schlimmer fand ich da im ersten Teil noch Alistair. IMHO absoluter 0815 Charkater.

Ob die neuen Begleiter Charaktere wie Leliana oder Morrigan toppen kann ich noch nicht beurteilen.

Die Story soll angeblich nach dem ersten drittel oder viertel des Spiels deutlich anziehen.


----------



## Triniter (24. November 2014)

Ja es zieht einen auf jedenfall in seinen Bann! Inquisition entschädigt meiner Meinung nach für den zweiten Teil. Origins hab ich damals glaub 3 mal durchgespielt mit verschiedenen Klassen. Bei Teil 2 war ich mehr oder weniger nur froh das es irgendwann mal fertig war. Jetzt könnte es wieder passieren das ich neben meiner Magierin mal noch die anderen Klassen anteste.


----------



## Rizzard (24. November 2014)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Cassandra und Varrick sind zwei der Hauptcharaktere aus DA2.... Die sind doch fürn anfang ganz interessant. Viel schlimmer fand ich da im ersten Teil noch Alistair. IMHO absoluter 0815 Charkater.
> 
> Ob die neuen Begleiter Charaktere wie Leliana oder Morrigan toppen kann ich noch nicht beurteilen.
> 
> Die Story soll angeblich nach dem ersten drittel oder viertel des Spiels deutlich anziehen.



Alistair alleine war nichts besonderes, aber zusammen mit Morrigan ergaben sich köstliche Gespräche. Sie nahm ihn gern "auf die Schulter" wegen der Templer/Magier Diskussion. Das war schon sehr unterhaltsam.


----------



## Two-Face (24. November 2014)

Alistair war doch besser als so manch Charakter aus dem zweiten und scheinbar  interessanter als alle aus dem dritten zusammen. 

Da scheint nämlich absolut jeder Charakter völlig 08/15 zu sein.


----------



## natalie (24. November 2014)

Nach 31 Stunden kann ich sagen, dass die Story immer besser und mitreißender wird. 
Die Begleiter sind nicht so gut ausgearbeitet wie in Origins (meiner Meinung nach sind es eh zu viele; die Hälfte davon hätte es auch getan und die dafür schön ausgearbeitet). Trotzdem ergeben sich manchmal sehr schöne Dialoge und Situationen, sodass ich jetzt nicht sagen würde, dass Bioware darauf überhaupt keinen Wert gelegt hat.


----------



## dan954 (24. November 2014)

Ich bin auch der Meinung das weniger Begleiter es getan hätten dann aber ausgearbeiteter, bin sowieso immer in der gleiche Konstellation unterwegs (Bulle/Sera/Dorian) da ich Charaktere wie z.B. Blackwall oder Solas ziemlich uninteressant finde 
Was sind denn eure Lieblingsbegleiter bis jetzt?


----------



## Nazzy (24. November 2014)

Momentan bin ich auch eher von dieser "tollen" Kulisse angetan. Es sieht einfach Klasse aus und läuft einwandfrei, ohne iwelche grossartigen fps Schwankungen etc. Wobei es sich eher wie ein Hackn&Slay anfühlt und der Taktikmodus ist,naja, sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Ich zocke allerdings mit Gamepad. Habe beides ausprobiert und mit Pad "fühlt" es sich besser an.

@Laggy

direkt ne 980er zugelegt ? :p
Viel Spass damit


----------



## natalie (24. November 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> Was sind denn eure Lieblingsbegleiter bis jetzt?


Meine Lieblingsbegleiter sind Sera und Dorian. Die habe ich immer dabei. Und dann nehme ich abwechselnd Cassandra und Iron Bull mit. Die anderen Begleiter finde ich ziemlich unspannend. Cole fehlt mir allerdings noch in der Truppe.


----------



## Laggy.NET (24. November 2014)

Nazzy schrieb:


> @Laggy
> 
> direkt ne 980er zugelegt ? :p
> Viel Spass damit



jou, danke 


200 Stunden nur mit FXAA oder mit MSAA bei 45 FPS halte ich dann doch nicht durch^^ Zumal ich das Game wohl mehr als einmal durchsuchten werde....


----------



## Feleos (24. November 2014)

Ich werf einfach mal ein neues Thema ein, da ich dafür jetzt nich extra ein Thread aufmachen wollten. 

Bei aller Liebe zum Detail, aber warum hat Bioware bezüglich Waffen und Rüstungen schon wieder so ein (mMn) Mist gebaut... Die waffen sehen einfach komisch aus und mit meinen Qunari konnte ich bis jetzt drei Rüstungstypen anziehen (allerdings in allen komischen Farben) wobei ich ohne die CE echt traurig gewesen wäre... da gabs ja die Drachenrüstung dazu... die ich von Lvl 1-20 (Man bekommt ja drei Stufen im Verlauf)  nur getragen habe, da der Rest echt kacke aussah. Ich hab nun 40h gespielt und nicht mal im Ansatz etwas wie eine schöne Plattenrüstung für einen Krieger gefunden. Btw gibs die überhaupt und wenn ja wo und wie?

Auch die Waffen und Schilde (außer das "Magiejäger") passen einfach mal ABSOLUT nicht zu einem Qunari... es sind einfach mal alle Waffen und Schilde zu klein geraten...


----------



## dan954 (24. November 2014)

Du kannst doch Pläne finden/kaufen und dir die Rüstungen dann bauen je nachdem welche Materialien du verwendest hat die Rüstung eine andere Farbe. Aber ich stimme dir zu die Rüstungen für Menschen sehen mMn besser aus und die Schilde/Waffen sind auch ein wenig klein geraten obwohl ich mit meiner im Moment eigentlich auch ganz zufrieden bin und den Schild finde ich auch schick aber mal gucken was es noch so cooles gibt. Plattenrüstung gibt es doch auch, oder? Ich meine zumindest mal eine gefunden zu haben.


----------



## Feleos (24. November 2014)

Halt nichts was ein Qunari wirklich tragen kann. Hab auch ne Templerrüstung gefunden. Die Rüstung die du da hast, hab ich bis jetzt noch net bekommen bzw den Plan zum kaufen gesehen.


----------



## Charcharias (24. November 2014)

Ich denke es liegt hier wohl an der Qunari-Rasse. Für den Iron Bull habe ich bist jetzt auch nur Rüsungen, die lediglich die Farbe der Kleidung/Schulterpanzerung ändern. Für meinen Zwerg hingegen habe ich schon sehr schöne Plattenrüstungen gefunden.


----------



## Placebo (24. November 2014)

So viel, wie ich DA:I kritisiert habe: Die Vorgänger haben den Rüstungs-Teil meiner Meinung auch nicht viel besser gemacht. Und kleine Schilde sind gerade für Abenteurer nur logisch. Im Zweikampf mit wild zusammengewürfelten Waffen sind sie durchschnittlich effektiver und ansonsten weniger Ballast auf Reisen. Hatte schon seinen Grund, warum der Buckler beliebt war. Auch wenn man die historische Genauigkeit bei DA eher hinten anstellen sollte...


----------



## Feleos (24. November 2014)

Eben... Es geht ja aber vor allem um den Helden. Und der soll halt auch n bisschen cool aussehen und nicht die ganze zeit in der selben alten Rüstung rumlaufen. 

Btw, hab nur ich das Problem grad im Multiplayer, dass man immer ne Fehlemeldung bekommt "verbindung unterbrochen". Bevor wer sagt ich solle meine Inet-Con überprüfen in einem spiel war ich schon drin...


----------



## dan954 (24. November 2014)

Feleos schrieb:


> Die Rüstung die du da hast, hab ich bis jetzt noch net bekommen bzw den Plan zum kaufen gesehen.


Musst du mal in der "Fauchenden Ödnis" schauen da steht irgendwo ein Hund rum der Sachen verkauft von dem hab ich den Plan


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. November 2014)

Allem Anschein nach stosst mein alter 1090T an seine Grenzen und mir fehlt momentan ein bis'chen das Geld in der Porto-Kasse für ein Mainboard/CPU-Update > Spezialfrage: 
Kämme DA:I mit 32 Threads zu Recht?


----------



## The_Rock (25. November 2014)

Hatte nun endlich auch Zeit zum spielen. Bisher allerdings nur 3 Stunden. Die Story finde ich jetzt schon interessant, die Inszenierung und Grafik sind top! Allerdings ist das Kampfsystem echt...gewöhnungsbedürftig. Vor allem als Nahkämpfer, wenn man immer direkt am Gegner sein muss (zumindest mit Mouse + Tasta ist es irgendwie gaga). Deshalb überleg ich mir auf Bogenschütze oder Magier zu wechseln, da man hier nicht auf jeden Meter Entfernung achten muss.

Dazu ne Frage: Ich muss immer die rechte Maustaste gedrückt halten, um die Kamera zu bewegen (bzw meinen Char zu lenken). Kann man nirgends einstellen, dass man diese NICHT halten muss? Dann wärs z.B. wie in WoW oder Skyrim, wo man mit den WASD Tasten direkt steuert (hab A und D zum strafen) und mit der Maus eben "lenkt".

Na mal sehn ob ich mich noch dran gewöhne. An Origins wirds wohl nicht rankommen, dazu fehlt mir einfach das damalige Kampfsystem (wer Bock auf sowas hat, kann sich ja mal Divinity: Original Sin anschauen)


----------



## Laggy.NET (25. November 2014)

Bei Origins musste man doch auch ständig auf die Gegner draufklicken, damit angegriffen wird. Ja, man musste glaub ich nicht festhalten. Aber sobald sich ein gegner zu weit bewegt hat, musste man den angriffsbefehl wieder erneut geben.

Fand das damals schon etwas umständlich und Inquisition finde ich da nicht viel schlechter. Die neue Gamepad Steuerung dagegen ist wirklich hervorragend gelungen. Damit fühlt sich das Gameplay definitiv besser an, als noch Teil 1 mit M+T. Und das sage ich als Gamepad legastheniker.


----------



## parad0xr (25. November 2014)

So, bin jetzt bei 60 Stunden angekommen, hatte eben viel Urlaub. Das die Story flach ist finde ich überhaupt nicht. Ehrlich fand ich es vom Gänsehautmoment (Stichwort:Singen) bis hin zur Hauptquests wo es garnicht ums Kämpfen sondern darum geht hinter ein Geheimnis zu kommen, extrem unterhaltsam und abwechslungsreich. Zu meinen Lieblingscharacteren gehören eindeutig Sera, Dorian, Cole und der Bulle. Die Gruppengespräche sind einfach wirklich zum totlachen. Ich finde das Kampfsystem O.K. für die normalen "leichten" Gegner braucht man die Taktikansicht garnicht. Bei Bossen oder besonders starken Gegnern aber doch Sinnvoll. Aber vorallem finde ich das drum herum einfach super. Mal hat man ne Quest von Sera in dem man den anderen der Inquisition "streiche" Spielen soll, mal kann man wie gesagt riesige unglaublch schöne Gebiete erkunden in die man mit der Hauptquest garnicht kommen könnte und manchmal trifft man über Leute die man im Verlauf der Hauptstory oder durch Nebenquest kennengelernt hat Urteile auf seinem Thron. Und alle Entscheidungen haben immer Einfluss auf die Welt. Viele kritisieren ja immer das grade die wichtigen Entscheidungen immer kaum einen Unterschied machen. Aber ich finde bei einem solchen 100h+ Rollenspiel kann man eben nicht nochmal 4x soviele Zwischensequenzen etc. machen nur weil sich jmd da umentschieden hat. Vorallem geht das ja in eine Kettenreaktion über. Trifft man eine von 4 Entscheidungen und alle hätten verschiedene Einflüsse müsste es 4 verschiedene zwischensequezen geben. Wenn man dann je nach Situation dann noch einmal eine Entscheidungsvielfalt haben möchte müsste man für jedes dieser 4 Zwischensquenzen nochmal 4 Zwischensequenzen anfertigen und immer so weiter. Das ist absolut unrealistisch, das sich soo unglaublich viel ändern kann.


----------



## Rizzard (25. November 2014)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Fand das damals schon etwas umständlich und Inquisition finde ich da nicht viel schlechter. Die neue Gamepad Steuerung dagegen ist wirklich hervorragend gelungen. Damit fühlt sich das Gameplay definitiv besser an, als noch Teil 1 mit M+T. Und das sage ich als Gamepad legastheniker.



Origins war zum Teil stark wie ein Strategiespiel.
Mit der Maus und der Taktikkamera konnte man perfekt seine Party steuern, navigieren, platzieren usw.
Zudem war alles etwas langsamer, passend für die Verhältnisse.

DA:I ist ganz anders.
Es ist wie du schon sagst mMn tatsächlich auf Gamepad ausgelegt, actionreicher, schneller usw.
Man spielt es nicht mehr wie ein Strategiespiel sondern spielt aktiv seinen Char in einer Art Gothic/Witcher Style.
Das macht mir auch Spass, ist aber ANDERS.


----------



## Therianthropie (25. November 2014)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> jou, danke
> 
> 
> 200 Stunden nur mit FXAA oder mit MSAA bei 45 FPS halte ich dann doch nicht durch^^ Zumal ich das Game wohl mehr als einmal durchsuchten werde....



Hab gar keine Ingame Kantenglättung an. SMAA von SweetFX ist bedeutend besser und verbraucht kaum Ressourcen.


----------



## The_Rock (25. November 2014)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Bei Origins musste man doch auch ständig auf die Gegner draufklicken, damit angegriffen wird. Ja, man musste glaub ich nicht festhalten. Aber sobald sich ein gegner zu weit bewegt hat, musste man den angriffsbefehl wieder erneut geben.
> 
> Fand das damals schon etwas umständlich und Inquisition finde ich da nicht viel schlechter. Die neue Gamepad Steuerung dagegen ist wirklich hervorragend gelungen. Damit fühlt sich das Gameplay definitiv besser an, als noch Teil 1 mit M+T. Und das sage ich als Gamepad legastheniker.



 Ich meinte ja auch die rechte Maustaste, die zum "umschauen" geklickt (und gehalten) werden muss. Find das etwas umständlich gelöst. In jedem anderen 3rd Person (Action-)Spiel wird die Maus ohne geklicke zum umschauen/lenken verwendet. Wieso benutzt man hier die Kontrollen ausm letzten Jahrtausend?  (war ja in der damaligen Vor-Shooter-Ära normal)
Mit der linken Dauerangriffstaste hab ich kein Problem.

Was nicht heißt, dass ich das Spiel schlecht finde. Hab jetzt mit nem Magier angefangen, da lässts sich auch mit M+T ganz gut spielen, da man mit dieser Klasse fast immer alle Gegner im Blick hat und dem Gegner nicht auf die Pelle rücken muss.
Und nebenbei find ich auch die Skills interessanter/abwechslungsreicher. War zwar in fast allen RPGs immer gern ein Nahkämpfer, aber in diesem Fall macht mir der Magier doch sehr viel mehr Spaß (auch wenn ich den Wirbelwind durchaus spaßig finde ).


----------



## Grestorn (25. November 2014)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Ich meinte ja auch die rechte Maustaste, die zum "umschauen" geklickt (und gehalten) werden muss. Find das etwas umständlich gelöst. In jedem anderen 3rd Person (Action-)Spiel wird die Maus ohne geklicke zum umschauen/lenken verwendet. Wieso benutzt man hier die Kontrollen ausm letzten Jahrtausend?  (war ja in der damaligen Vor-Shooter-Ära normal)



Das war bei allen Dragon Age Teilen so und der Grund ist, dass Du ohne Rechte Maustaste eben den Mauscursor normal nutzen kannst um Dinge damit anzuklicken. 

Letzteres war aber in den ersten beiden Teilen deutlich wichtiger und effektiver, da Du direkt eine Kiste, Gegner o.ä. anklicken konntest und Dein Char dann dort hingelaufen ist. Da das in DA:I nicht mehr funktioniert, ist die Funktion des Mauscursors und damit auch die Notwendigkeit, die rechte Maustaste zum Mouselook drücken zu müssen, irgendwie überflüssig.


----------



## The_Rock (25. November 2014)

Das kann man aber nicht vergleichen. In den anderen Dragon Age Teilen war auch die Perspektive anders. Und ne Iso-Ansicht braucht nunmal ne andere Steuerung als ne 3rd/1st Person-Sicht.


----------



## Grestorn (25. November 2014)

Ich hab auch die anderen Teile nie in der Iso-Sicht gespielt.


----------



## The_Rock (25. November 2014)

Ok, das ist natürlich was anderes 
Ändert aber trotzdem nix an der Tatsache, dass es eher suboptimal ist


----------



## dan954 (25. November 2014)

Therianthropie schrieb:


> Hab gar keine Ingame Kantenglättung an. SMAA von SweetFX ist bedeutend besser und verbraucht kaum Ressourcen.


Hast du Post-AA auch komplett aus? Wollte mich jetzt auch mal mit SweetFX an Inquisition versuchen.


----------



## CSharper (25. November 2014)

Abend Leute passiert das euch auch das das Spiel sich nach 15 Minuten einfach beendet? War das WE nicht Zuhause und vorher lief es ohne Murren.


----------



## dan954 (25. November 2014)

Das ist mir auch schon paar mal passiert aber nicht nach 15 min sondern immer zufällig.


----------



## CSharper (25. November 2014)

hmm hoff da kommt ein Patch-.-


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. November 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Allem Anschein nach stosst mein alter 1090T an seine Grenzen und mir fehlt momentan ein bis'chen das Geld in der Porto-Kasse für ein Mainboard/CPU-Update > Spezialfrage:
> Kämme DA:I mit 32 Threads zu Recht?


Die Frage war ernst gemeint. 

Hab sie vermutlich etwas ungünstig formuliert,  also nochmal:
 Würde DA:I sich auf einem System mit 16 Kernen + HT überhaupt starten lassen? 

 Das alle 32 Threads nicht belastet würden weiss ich selber > vermutlich wären es ~12.

 Ich frage weil PCGH hatte ja praktisch ein identisches System wie mein Faltserver (siehe Signatur) zusammengebaut gehabt und sie hatten Probleme das sich gewisse Programme nicht mal aufstarten liessen (kamen offensichtlich nicht mit der hohen Threadzahl zurecht).

 Ich hab nun mal keine Lust alles inklusive Wakü umzubauen und Win7 einzurichten auf dem Server und dann läuft es nicht. 
 Aktuell läuft ein Linux auf dem Faltserver.


----------



## natalie (25. November 2014)

Danke für den Tipp mit SweetFX. Daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht. Gerade mal ausprobiert. Sieht viel besser aus und gibt mehr FPS. 
Post-AA muss ganz aus sein.


----------



## dan954 (25. November 2014)

natalie schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp mit SweetFX. Daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht. Gerade mal ausprobiert. Sieht viel besser aus und gibt mehr FPS.
> Post-AA muss ganz aus sein.


Was hast du denn für Einstellungen vorgenommen? Ich habe das Profil hier genutzt und finde nicht unbedingt das es besser aussieht sondern teilweise sogar schlechter 
So sieht das dann bei mir aus http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/screenshot/16291/full/ da kann doch irgendwas nicht stimmen? Das sieht aus als ob da 0 Kantenglättung wäre.


----------



## RyzA (25. November 2014)

Ich werde mir das SPiel doch erst später holen wenn es günstiger ist. Hatte die Tests von 4Players und Computerbase gelesen, die haben mich zu dieser Entscheidung bewegt.


----------



## Fexzz (25. November 2014)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich werde mir das SPiel doch erst später holen wenn es günstiger ist. Hatte die Tests von 4Players und Computerbase gelesen, die haben mich zu dieser Entscheidung bewegt.



War auch erst ziemlich abgeneigt aber grade jetzt wo ich Origins nochmal spiele merk ich immer mehr, wie mir die schnelleren und weniger micro-intensiven Kämpfe in DA:I gefallen. In DA:O ist es, trotz umfangreichen Taktik-System, oftmals so dass die KI nur kompletten Unfug baut und man ständig neue Angriffsbefehle geben muss oder sonstwas. Und auch das Leveldesign in Origins find ich zeitweise wirklich dürftig (Atmosphäre in den Tiefen Ebenen war zwar geil, aber ich hab mir da schon nach 20 Minuten gewünscht dass es endlich vorbei ist...)


----------



## natalie (25. November 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für Einstellungen vorgenommen? Ich habe das Profil hier genutzt und finde nicht unbedingt das es besser aussieht sondern teilweise sogar schlechter


Das habe ich auch genommen, und Lumasharpen auf 0 gesetzt, und bei SMAA folgendes:

```
#define SMAA_THRESHOLD 0.05           //[0.05 to 0.20] Edge detection  threshold. If SMAA misses some edges try lowering this slightly. I  prefer between 0.08 and 0.12.
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS 32      //[0 to 98] Determines the radius SMAA will search for aliased edges
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS_DIAG 16  //[0 to 16] Determines the radius SMAA will search for diagonal aliased edges
#define  SMAA_CORNER_ROUNDING 25        //[0 to 100] Determines the percent of  antialiasing to apply to corners. 0 seems to affect fine text the least  so it's the default.
```

FXAA kaschiert beim Glätten die Kanten. Dadurch werden die Texturen unschärfer, wie man auf deinem Screenshot sehr gut erkennen kann.
Mit SMAA bleibt die Schärfe der Texturen erhalten. Ist es vielleicht das, was du als nichtvorhandene Kantenglättung interpretierst?

Mir persönlich gefallen die schärferen Texturen besser. Sieht nicht so vermatscht aus. Aber ist wohl alles Geschmackssache und bei SweetFX gibt es nicht "das beste Preset". Kommt immer auf die eigenen Vorlieben an.


----------



## Moerli_me (26. November 2014)

Hab mir das Game heute gekauft und mal eine kurze Zusammenfassung meinerseits.

Performance:
Mit meiner r9 280x @ 1150MHz und i5 4670k @ 4.3GHz läuft es in FHD durchgehend flüssig mit ca. 50 fps.
Hab alle Settings auf High und 2xMSAA. Feintuning bezüglich Grafik wird noch gemacht. 

Nur die Zwischensequenzen die mit 30 fps laufen sind doch spürbar rucklelig, aber das lässt sich ja umstellen habe ich gelesen .

Das Spiel ansich gefällt mir sehr gut. 
Es gibt aber auch zwei Haken die mich doch sehr stören:
- Meinen XBox One Wireless Controller der über USB angeschlossen ist habe nich absolut nicht zum laufen gebracht. Habe über 1h damit verbracht und am Ende hab ich mich doch mit Maus und Tastatur ins Getümmel geschmissen. Ich hoffe da kommt bald ein Patch.
- Mit der Kameraführung der taktischen Ansicht (tactical camera) komme ich überhaupt nicht zurecht. Es fühlt sich an als wäre sie total beschnitten. Es ist teils unmöglich alle Gegner zu sehen, dies macht es echt schwierig und zeitaufwendig Kampfaktionen meiner Charaktere zu steuern.
  Würde es SEHR bevorzugen wenn ich in der taktischen Ansicht meine Kamera genauso wie in der normalen Ansicht führen könnte.

Ich habe jetzt das Spiel mit gemischten Gefühl mal beiseite gelegt und spüre irgendwie das verlangen es nicht wieder zu starten bis zumindest eines dieser Probleme gelöst ist. 
Schade das dieses doch sehr interessante Spiel an so simplen Knackpunkten scheitert. 

Würde mich interessieren ob sich das mit der Zeit legt oder habt ihr auch ähnliche Probleme mit der Kameraansicht?


----------



## Rizzard (26. November 2014)

Die Taktikkamera wurde schon oft bemängelt.
Man gewöhnt sich aber dran DA:I nicht mehr ganz so wie DA:O zu steuern.
Ich benutz die Taktikansicht auch viel weniger als in Origin. Man gewöhnt sich mit der Zeit daran das DA:I schneller und actionreicher läuft.


----------



## Therianthropie (26. November 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> Hast du Post-AA auch komplett aus? Wollte mich jetzt auch mal mit SweetFX an Inquisition versuchen.


Ich hab das Preset auf die Nutzung von Post-AA optimiert, SMAA erwischt manche Kanten nicht ganz und wenn man Post-AA etwas reinmacht siehts perfekt aus.

Mein Preset hat etwas kräftigere Farben, ist etwas dunkler und hat etwas mehr Bloom.
HDR kann deaktiviert werden, hab bei mir HDR ziemlich stark drin, weils mir gefällt, habs aber für die Veröffentlichung auf reddit rausgenommen, weils mehr performance zieht und die meisten eher den vanilla look wollen.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_4gIYEBKkgAdTZaSEczckk4UDQ&authuser=0

Ich lade heute Abend aber noch ein paar Variationen auf http://sfx.thelazy.net/ hoch.


----------



## dan954 (26. November 2014)

Danke, ich werde mal deine Config austesten da es mir komplett ohne Post-AA auch nicht wirklich gefällt.

*Edit:* Es gibt doch ne Funktion von SweetFX das es auf "print" zwei Screenshots macht einmal mit und ohne Effekte, wo werden diese Screenshots dann gespeichert?


----------



## RavionHD (26. November 2014)

Es gibt doch soweit ich weiß einen offiziellen Trick von EA wie man den Lock in den Zwischensequenzen entfernt.


----------



## Therianthropie (26. November 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Es gibt doch soweit ich weiß einen offiziellen Trick von EA wie man den Lock in den Zwischensequenzen entfernt.



Würde ich lassen, führt verstärkt zu ruckeln und kann dazu führen dass der Char in der Cutscene Instanz stecken bleibt und der Spielstand im Eimer ist.


----------



## RavionHD (26. November 2014)

Therianthropie schrieb:


> Würde ich lassen, führt verstärkt zu ruckeln und kann dazu führen dass der Char in der Cutscene Instanz stecken bleibt und der Spielstand im Eimer ist.



Na gut ok, in den Zwischensequenzen sind 30 Frames auch nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Therianthropie (26. November 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Na gut ok, in den Zwischensequenzen sind 30 Frames auch nicht so schlimm.



Gibt dem ganzen einen "cineastischen" Look


----------



## Charcharias (26. November 2014)

Weiß zufällig jemand von euch ob es möglich ist mehr Fähigkeitenfelder unten in die Leiste zu bekommen?
Bei DAO konnte man die noch so schön lang ziehen 

Denn so langsam habe ich bei immer mehr Chars mehr Fähigkeiten als Fleder in der Leiste


----------



## dan954 (26. November 2014)

Nein soweit ich weiß geht das nicht bei Inquisition


----------



## Synatic45 (26. November 2014)

abend.
Weiß einer etwas über die Kamera bei den  Gesprächen?
z.b.In Origins  war fast jedes Gespräch filmisch aufgelöst, auch die mit weniger wichtigen Personen. Hier wird nur die Kamera kurz verändert und das wars dann....Was auch bei den Gefährten so ist..... em das war eine sache die Dragon Age für mich ausgezeichnet hat....Finde ich jetzt nicht sonderlich Toll...und stört mich sehr,da hilft keine schöne Grafik,Story oder sonst was,wen die Dialoge so mies rüberkommen.(ja ich weiß ist nicht immer so aber dennoch)
Wisst ihr da mehr? Wird wohl so bleiben.. Was sagt ihr eigentlich dazu?
mfg.


----------



## natalie (27. November 2014)

@Synatic45: Das wird wohl so bleiben. Ich finde es auch nicht optimal, kann aber darüber hinweg sehen. Die wichtigen Gespräche sind ja nicht in diesem Stil gehalten.


----------



## Rizzard (27. November 2014)

Ist doch völlig egal ob man eine feste Kameraperspektive beim Gespräch hat, oder wie es jetzt ist und man frei schwenken kann.
Die wichtigen Gespräche sind ja immer noch cineastisch gehalten.
Ich bin einfach nur froh wenn alles vertont ist, und ich nicht wie bei Pillars of Eternity alle Gespräche lesen statt hören muss.


----------



## Nazzy (27. November 2014)

@Moehrli Me

Du musst auch in den Options auf Pad umstellen


----------



## Seet (27. November 2014)

Moin, 
was bringen eigentlich die Emissäre die man zwischendurch rekrutiert?


----------



## Nazzy (27. November 2014)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, kann man diese auf dieser "Schlachkarte" nutzen


----------



## Feleos (27. November 2014)

Hab auch nochmal ne fragen im bezug af Dragon Age Keep und die auswirkungen. Mann kann ja in Dragon Age Origins Morrigin töten... In wie weit verändert sich dadurch Dragon Age Inqui?


----------



## Saguya (27. November 2014)

Feleos schrieb:


> Hab auch nochmal ne fragen im bezug af Dragon Age Keep und die auswirkungen. Mann kann ja in Dragon Age Origins Morrigin töten... In wie weit verändert sich dadurch Dragon Age Inqui?




Ka, bei mir ist Sie jetzt im Game aufgetaucht.


----------



## Nazzy (27. November 2014)

Ich muss nochmal betonen, wie Klasse das Game aussieht 
bin gespannt, ob Witcher 3 noch besser aussehen wird.


----------



## Feleos (27. November 2014)

Und wo ich grad dabei bin. Wo bekomm ich als Krieger ne anständige Plattenrüstung her? Es geht hierbei um einen Qunari... Hab bis jetzt nur Müll vom Aussehen her, was nebenbei auch auf die Waffen zutrifft. Bin lvl 19 und mit der Hauptquest fast durch.


----------



## natalie (27. November 2014)

Habe mal ne Frage: Kommt bei euch auch immer so wenig Hintergrundmusik?
Mir ist das nun extrem aufgefallen als ich eine Weile durch diese Wüste gelatscht bin. Wenn sich die Begleiter nicht gerade unterhalten, sind da fast nur Umgebungsgeräusche. Musik kommt sehr selten (abgesehen von Kämpfen).
Wenn ich im Skillmenü oder Inventar bin, kommt auch nie Musik.
Wie ist das bei euch?


----------



## Nazzy (27. November 2014)

same, wobei ich das angenehm finde


----------



## Iconoclast (27. November 2014)

Also mich überzeugt das Spiel echt kein bisschen. Bin jetzt ein paar Stunden drin, werde es aber denke ich jetzt löschen und nicht mehr anrühren. Das größte Manko ist für mich die Welt. Ich sehe da keine Linie drin, die wirkt total chaotisch, einfach alles irgendwie zusammengeholzt ohne Sinn und Verstand. Kann da kein bisschen drin eintauchen. Dazu ist das Kämpfen irgendwie auch ein Witz. Einfach draufholzen scheint immer zu klappen, bin noch nicht einmal draufgegangen und habe in den Hinterlanden alle Risse dicht und auch einen großen Teil der Quests fertig. Gibt auch so einige Schnitzer, die überhaupt erst verhindern, dass man in die Welt abtauchen kann. Zum Beispiel hört man in einem brennenden Dorf Kampfgeräusche, Schwerter, Schreie usw. aber das Ding ist leer. Man watschelt da mit seinen 4 Leutchen durch und es passiert gar nichts. Kein einziger NPC zu sehen, nichtmal am Horizont. Die Geräuschkulisse lässt einen aber glauben, dass da gerade der reinste Krieg herscht. Das ist schon arg lächerlich.


----------



## Nazzy (27. November 2014)

Hinterland gibt es 2-3 Stellen, da sind die "Viecher" level 12, da kannste nicht einfach drauflos "ballern". Aber ansonsten würde ich einfach noch ein paar Stunden zocken. Bei mir war anfangs auch keine "Euphorie" vorhanden, bis ich dann mal 1-2 andere Gebiete gesehen habe.
Das mit den Geräuschen ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, aber das stört mich jetzt nicht so sehr. So richtig "eintauchen" kann man in dem Spiel nicht, dass stimmt. Mir macht es momentan Spass, so als kleiner "Snack" zwischendurch. Und da ich 40 Euronen investiert habe, werde ich es auch zuende spielen


----------



## natalie (28. November 2014)

Nazzy schrieb:


> same, wobei ich das angenehm finde


Das scheint Teil dieses Bugs zu sein, bei dem auch die Begleiter immer stiller werden und sich nicht mehr miteinader unterhalten.

Ich habe nun aufgehört zu spielen und warte auf einen Patch.


----------



## WaldemarE (28. November 2014)

So habs mir endlich auch gekauft muss jetzt nur noch 6 Std warten bis ich anfangen kann


----------



## Nazzy (28. November 2014)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> So habs mir endlich auch gekauft muss jetzt nur noch 6 Std warten bis ich anfangen kann



wie süss 
Ich musste 2 Tage laden


----------



## Nightslaver (28. November 2014)

Gott, bin momentan sowas von genervt vom Spiel. Läuft ja eigentlich ganz ok, bendenkt man das ich nur über eine recht betagte Grafikkarte, in Form einer GTX 580, verfüge. Allerdings sobald irgendwelche Sequenzen anfangen wo Charaktere, oder der Spieler sich unterhalten bricht die Framerate auf "super angenehme" 5-8FPS  zusammen, wobei ich das nicht ganz verstehe. Ansonsten läuft es durchgängig mit akzeptablen 30-42 fps...

Außerdem hatte ich beim Endkampf im Spalt vom "Tutorial" plötzlich die Meldung von Windows ich sollte das Programm beenden da nicht genügend Arbeitsspeicher zur Verfügung stünde um so evt. Datenverlusten vorzubeugen... Hallo, ich habe gottverdammte 16GB DDR3-RAM im Rechner und hab nachgeschaut, als die Meldung kam waren grade mal 6 der 16GB RAM belegt. 

Argh, das nervt irgendwie gewaltig....


----------



## smOothee (29. November 2014)

Ich hoffe, die Frage wurde nicht schon gestellt: Würde mir heute gerne DA:I holen und mit Controller zocken. Allerdings habe ich momentan nur einen PS3 Controller hier rumfliegen. Zockt jemand hier zufällig mit einem solchen? Falls ja: Problemlos oder gibt es irgendwas zu beachten?


----------



## RavionHD (29. November 2014)

Ich habe mir das Spiel gestern nun geholt und bin schon begeistert, eine sehr schöne dichte Atmosphäre und eine riesige wunderschöne Welt mit wahnsinnig vielen Aufgaben.
Nur die Frames sind bei mir niedrig, in der Stadt der Hinterlande habe ich in @max, 4 MSAA und 1080P gerade mal knapp über 30 Frames während ich in den Wäldern meist über 50 habe.

System:
GTX 970 und i5 3470 3,5 Ghz.

Ich habe mir dann die Auslastung meiner Komponenten angeschaut und bemerkt dass meine CPU im Limit ist in Städten.
Also das Spiel würde sich mehr Takt und mehr Threads wünschen.

Aber es sieht auch absolut schön aus, die Optik ist wohl das mit Abstand beste im RPG's, wenn nicht überall.


----------



## Grestorn (29. November 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Außerdem hatte ich beim Endkampf im Spalt vom "Tutorial" plötzlich die Meldung von Windows ich sollte das Programm beenden da nicht genügend Arbeitsspeicher zur Verfügung stünde um so evt. Datenverlusten vorzubeugen... Hallo, ich habe gottverdammte 16GB DDR3-RAM im Rechner und hab nachgeschaut, als die Meldung kam waren grade mal 6 der 16GB RAM belegt.
> 
> Argh, das nervt irgendwie gewaltig....



Damit ist in der Regel das VRAM gemeint. Hast Du Windows 7? Wenn ja, dann schalte Aero aus, bevor Du das Spiel startest.


----------



## RavionHD (29. November 2014)

Hey Leute,
ich habe aktuell das Problem dass ich in den Hinterladen Risse schließen will, jedoch bin ich mit dem Hauptcharakter vor dem Riss und kann es nicht schließen, muss ich da vorher noch was erledigen?


----------



## Saguya (29. November 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich habe aktuell das Problem dass ich in den Hinterladen Risse schließen will, jedoch bin ich mit dem Hauptcharakter vor dem Riss und kann es nicht schließen, muss ich da vorher noch was erledigen?



Eig. nicht, du kloppst die Mobs aus dem Riss weg, bis die Energie des Risses fast auf null ist und dann kannste ihn schließen.


----------



## RavionHD (29. November 2014)

Saguya schrieb:


> Eig. nicht, du kloppst die Mobs aus dem Riss weg, bis die Energie des Risses fast auf null ist und dann kannste ihn schließen.



Funktioniert jetzt, keine Ahnung was da war. 

Manche Risse sind echt heftig schwer, vor Allem in den Hinterhöfen (glaube das ist es).

Wo sehe ich im Tagebuch eigentlich die Haupt- und Nebenquests?


----------



## Nazzy (29. November 2014)

Im Hinterland sind 2-3 Risse, wo level 12 mobs sind. Ansonsten waren die meisten Risse bisher "easy"


----------



## Saguya (29. November 2014)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Im Hinterland sind 2-3 Risse, wo level 12 mobs sind. Ansonsten waren die meisten Risse bisher "easy"



Ja, an denen habe ich mir auch erst mal die Zähne ausgebissen, weil ich vom lvl zu low war


----------



## Nightslaver (29. November 2014)

Saguya schrieb:


> Ja, an denen habe ich mir auch erst mal die Zähne ausgebissen, weil ich vom lvl zu low war



Kommt mir auch so vor als würde das lvln schon recht früh lange dauern.  Bin grade mal lvl 5 und es kommt mir ewig vor bis man mal ein lvl up bekommt....


----------



## smOothee (29. November 2014)

Ok läuft mit PS3 Controller ohne weiteres (schön brav den Xbox Controller mit MotioninJoy emulieren) 

Bisher sehr spassig, 3 Stunden gezockt und läuft sogar auf meiner betagten 7870 OC mit durchgehend 40-45 FPS auf High inkl. 2xMSAA.


----------



## Saguya (29. November 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Kommt mir auch so vor als würde das lvln schon recht früh lange dauern.  Bin grade mal lvl 5 und es kommt mir ewig vor bis man mal ein lvl up bekommt....



Man muss wirklich, jeden Kampf machen, den man auf den Karten findet. Sonst levelt man echt zu langsam bis gar nicht


----------



## Kinguin (30. November 2014)

Ich habs bisher nur 2mal gespielt beim Bro,aber ich finde das Spiel recht überladen mit Effekten und auch recht bunt - aber das war schon irgendwie vorher klar bei den Vids
Aufjedenfall ist es schon anders als das düstere DA:O (welches allerdings mit dem übertriebenen Blut manchmal etwas lächerlich war)
weniger taktisch und langsamer, dafür halt mehr Fokus auf die Action und auch mehr aufs Gamepad ausgelegt (anders als DA:O ,wo M+T nen Muss war)
Zudem auch größere Gebiete,die zum Einladen erkunden 
Obs deshalb schlechter ist,möchte ich nicht beurteilen - dafür zu wenig gespielt,aber werde es mir auch nicht holen


----------



## Arthax (30. November 2014)

Ich habe das Spiel gut 7 Stunden gespielt und muss sagen, dass ich positive sowie negative Kritik habe.


Positiv: (für mich persönlich)
- Offene Spielwelt die ich nach Lust und Belieben erkunden darf und schnell mal von der Haupthandlung abkomme =D
- Charaktere reagieren schnell auf Befehle und das die Standard-Taktikeinstellung ist gut gewählt (denke ich)
- Reisesystem mit den Lagern in Haven ist gut gelöst, man kann schnell zwischen den Quest switchen
- Effekte sind echt eine Wucht und eine gute Weitsicht gibt es
- Begleiter kann man endlich ausrüsten
- "Kriegsrat" einberufen ein gutes Feature für mich um die umliegen Aufgaben zu erledigen zusätzlich

Mehr fallen mir spontan nicht ein und habe noch einige Spielstunden vor mir

Zu einem weiß ich von jemanden der ein absoluter Guru in der Dragon Age Welt ist, sprich hat alle Bücher gelesen, hat Dragon Age 1 über 10 Mal durchgespielt, Dragon Age 2 über 5 Mal sind ihm Sachen aufgefallen die einfach schlecht gemacht sind.

Negativ:

- Es gibt keine Verletzungen nach einem verlorenen Kampf
- Taktikansicht sieht man direkt gegen was die Gegner immun sind bzw. deren Resistenzen.
- Keine klassiche Attributsverteilung
- Talentbaum wie in Teil 2 übernommen und sogar in abgespeckter Form, obwohl gesagt worden ist das dieser nicht übernommen wird
- Skillleiste nicht wie in Teil 1 wie versprochen worden ist
- Gruppenmitgliederbilder sind gemalt, hätte man besser machen können
- Hintergrundmusik ist selten zu hören
- Solas kann nicht heilen (habe ihn als einzigen Magier in der Gruppe aktuell), früher konnte man mit einem investiertem Punkt heilen
- Leben regeneriert sich nicht nach einem Kampf
- Man kann nicht zwischen 2 oder mehreren NPC durchlaufen, sprich man läuft gegen eine "unsichtbare Wand"
- Inventar / Interface ist nicht PC würdig, zu umständlich gemacht
- Wenn ein Gruppenmitglied stirbt bleibt er einfach stehen
- Unsichtbare Grenze an eigene Lager, Gegner (Bär) konnte mich nicht angreifen "unsichtbare Wand".
- Manche Monster sind einfach so stark, dass man keine Chance hat, eher Stufen abhängig


----------



## Saguya (30. November 2014)

- Gruppenmitgliederbilder sind gemalt, hätte man besser machen können *Ach, ich finde eig. recht schön, muss nicht immer 3D Pics etc. sein*
- Solas kann nicht heilen (habe ihn als einzigen Magier in der Gruppe aktuell), früher konnte man mit einem investiertem Punkt heilen *Wurde schon oft gesagt, das man nur mit Tränke heilen kann.*
- Inventar / Interface ist nicht PC würdig, zu umständlich gemacht *Man kann sich schnell daran gewöhnen.
*- Wenn ein Gruppenmitglied stirbt bleibt er einfach stehen *Ich tippe eher mal auf einen Bug, bei mir liegen die Leute dann im dreck wenn Sie sterben
*- Unsichtbare Grenze an eigene Lager, Gegner (Bär) konnte mich nicht angreifen "unsichtbare Wand". *Damit hatte ich bisher null Probs.
*- Manche Monster sind einfach so stark, dass man keine Chance hat, eher Stufen abhängig *Ist in sehr vielen Games so, man muss halt höher kommen vom lvl.*


----------



## Nazzy (30. November 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ich habs bisher nur 2mal gespielt beim Bro,aber ich finde das Spiel recht überladen mit Effekten und auch recht bunt - aber das war schon irgendwie vorher klar bei den Vids
> Aufjedenfall ist es schon anders als das düstere DA:O (welches allerdings mit dem übertriebenen Blut manchmal etwas lächerlich war)
> weniger taktisch und langsamer, dafür halt mehr Fokus auf die Action und auch mehr aufs Gamepad ausgelegt (anders als DA:O ,wo M+T nen Muss war)
> Zudem auch größere Gebiete,die zum Einladen erkunden
> Obs deshalb schlechter ist,möchte ich nicht beurteilen - dafür zu wenig gespielt,aber werde es mir auch nicht holen



Es gibt auch düstere Gebiete, zbsp dieses Sumpfgebiet ( mir fällt der Name jetzt nicht ein :/ ). Wie bereits gesagt, die Optik ist "umwerfend".
Das die Gebiete unterteilt sind, stört mich jetzt auch nicht so, wird ja in Witcher 3 ähnlich sein. 
Ich spiele mittlerweile recht gerne mit dem Gamepad, dann kann man den PC auch mal an seiner "Riesenglotze" anschliessen und einfach mal "stumpf" auf ein paar Tasten hauen 

Was mich bisher eher "gestört" hat, war das looten von Pflanzen und anderen Ressourcen. Da ich den Zwang habe, alles einzusammeln, was sich auf dem Weg befindet, kann das ganz schön an die Nerven gehen :p
Und diese Wimmelbilder suche hätten sie sich auch sparen können ( Scherben ).


----------



## Nightslaver (30. November 2014)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Was mich bisher eher "gestört" hat, war das looten von Pflanzen und anderen Ressourcen.



Ja, somal es das Zeug alle 2 Meter zum einsammeln gibt und man dafür oft auch noch in die letzten Winkel krauchen darf.
Blos leider ist man dazu auch noch gezwungen möglichst viel zu sammeln da die Beträge an benötigten Materialien doch schon recht ordentlich sind, 18 Elfenkraut hier, 27 Elfenkraut da, 24 Eisen hier, 30 Eisen dort...
Das artet schon ein klein wenig aus.

Was mir aber momentan noch viel heftiger auf den Zeiger geht ist das man als Nahkämpfer nur allzu regelmäßig selbst am winzigsten Stein hängen bleibt, das passiert mir wirklich andauernd, willst zum nästen Gegner laufen und bleibst auf dem Weg dahin erst einmal wieder an 2 Steinen hängen...


----------



## Dwayne1988 (30. November 2014)

Habe nun seit Release gut 50 Stunden hinter mir und muss sagen das Game ist einfach gelungen und ein zweites mal durchspielen wäre eventuell sogar angedacht.
Wobei sagen muss das es mehr die Story ist als das Gameplay etc, was einen an das Game hält wie bei Mass Effect.

Muss aber sagen das es mich nun doch etwas langweilt diese Quest abarbeiten, anstatt die Hauptstory weiter zu machen.
Was mich im Grunde nervt ist das kaum voran kommen trotz Reittiere und beim Herstellen fehlen Informationen ob es überhaupt sinn macht sich etwas zusammen zu schustern.

Insgesamt kann mich nicht wirklich beklagen über bisherige Releases von Dragon Age und Mass Effect sie hatten alle ihre guten aber auch schlechten dinge an sich, doch die Story konnte einen aber immer zum Weitermachen bringen auch wenn mal hier und da etwas nicht schön gelöst war.


----------



## Rizzard (30. November 2014)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Level der Gegner.
Angenommen ich bin Lvl 10 und am Riss sind Lvl 12 Gegner. Dann warte ich bis ich Lvl 13 bin (als Beispiel) und gehe dort nochmal hin. Haben die Gegner dann noch Lvl 12 oder auch 13?


----------



## Nightslaver (30. November 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Level der Gegner.
> Angenommen ich bin Lvl 10 und am Riss sind Lvl 12 Gegner. Dann warte ich bis ich Lvl 13 bin (als Beispiel) und gehe dort nochmal hin. Haben die Gegner dann noch Lvl 12 oder auch 13?



Wenn es so wie bei diversen anderen Gegnern ist scheinen die bis zu einem gewissen festgesetzten Level mit aufzusteigen, levln also wohl nicht wie zum Beispiel damals in Oblivion unendlich mit sondern nur bis zu einem gewissen lvl.

Bei den Rissen scheinen die Gegner aber wohl immer konkrett festgesetzte Level zu haben, sollten also auch nicht wenn du mit 13 hingehst ebenfalls 13 sein...


----------



## RavionHD (30. November 2014)

Hey Leute,
ich bin gerade an der Quest wo ich neben dem Fluss ein Paket mit einem Brief gefunden habe den ich neben einem Baum neben der steinernen Dame ablegen soll.
Ich habe fast jeden Baum dort getestet, aber nirgendwo kann ich diesen Brief absetzen, also was nun?


----------



## Seet (1. Dezember 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich bin gerade an der Quest wo ich neben dem Fluss ein Paket mit einem Brief gefunden habe den ich neben einem Baum neben der steinernen Dame ablegen soll.
> Ich habe fast jeden Baum dort getestet, aber nirgendwo kann ich diesen Brief absetzen, also was nun?


In den Hinterlanden? Wenn ja musst du eine bestimmte Pflanze dort ablegen, die es aber erst in späteren leveln gibt.

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit zu sehen wie Rüstungen aussehen bevor man die Vorlage davon kauft?
Keine Lust immer auf Speichern -> Kaufen -> Herstellungsmenü -> angucken -> Laden...


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Dezember 2014)

Seet schrieb:


> In den Hinterlanden? Wenn ja musst du eine bestimmte Pflanze dort ablegen, die es aber erst in späteren leveln gibt.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit zu sehen wie Rüstungen aussehen bevor man die Vorlage davon kauft?
> Keine Lust immer auf Speichern -> Kaufen -> Herstellungsmenü -> angucken -> Laden...



Leider nein.

@Game:
Der Magier ist ja später mal sowas von overpowered sobald man sich zum "Knight Enchanter" spezialisieren kann. Da legt der ja dann selbst starke Gegner nahezu alleine.


----------



## Rizzard (1. Dezember 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Leider nein.



Finde ich auch blöd. Man hat vorher keine Ahnung ob der Plan was taugt oder nicht.
Wenn die Pläne nicht gerade lila oä sind kauf ich sie nicht mal mehr.

Was mir gestern auch eingefallen ist, hab ich eigentlich die Möglichkeit wie bei Origins zu sehen, wie die Begleiter (oder die NPCs in der Feste) zu mir stehen?
Bei Origins gab´s da ja ne Skala, aber bei DA:I hab ich keine Ahnung wer mir aktuell positiv/negativ gegenübersteht.


----------



## Fexzz (1. Dezember 2014)

Alter jetzt hab ich mir das Spiel doch trotz allem gekauft und nun hab ich scheinbar diesen scheiß Banter/kaum Hintergrundmusik Bug. Wie kann man bitte so etwas releasen -.- Das ist bei einem ROLLENSPIEL echt dermaßen frustrierend...

Und auch wenn ich mich langsam mit dem neuen Kampfsystem anfreunde, die AI ist weiterhin 'ne komplette Katastrophe. Steuerung Maus/Keyboard ebenfalls. Und mir persönlich gibts zu wenige Fähigkeiten (wenn ich schon sehe dass man pro Char maximal 8 belegen kann find ich das schon sehr traurig...)

Edit: Aber zum soweit positiven (etwa 8 Stunden Spielzeit): 

- Die Partymitglieder wirken endlich mal etwas unterschiedlich und sind nicht alle stinklangweilig (Varric/Blackwall/Cassandra ist derzeit meine Favoritenkombo, wobei ich Cassandra ab und zu mal durch Sera ersetze )
- Voiceacting is einfach großartig, da kann man nicht mehr sagen. A+++
- Grafisch wirklich extrem geil, im Intro die Eisflächen u.A. sahen so geil aus. (Gibts später noch mehr Eisgebiete?)
- Nachdem man die Hinterlande verlässt wirds deutlich spaßiger aus meiner Sicht

Würd ja gern mal den Multiplayer spielen, aber ich hab jedes Mal wenn ich einem Spiel joine so krasses Rubberbanding bis hin zur Unfähigkeit mich überhaupt zu bewegen, obwohl ich mit deutschen Spiele (hörbar an deren Sprache über VOIP)

Nichts desto trotz, nun dass ich weiß dass ich den Banter/Musik Bug hab hab ich fast keine Lust mehr weiter zu spielen...

Edit2: Kann mir mal wer sagen, wie genau das mit den Spezialisierungen läuft hier? Kriegt man da neue Skills? Wenn ja, wieviele so im Schnitt? nur einen neuen Skillbaum?
Und weiß wer ob man Romanzen mit NPCs anfangen kann?  Find die weiblichen spielbaren Charaktere bisher eher "meh"


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Dezember 2014)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Edit2: Kann mir mal wer sagen, wie genau das mit den Spezialisierungen läuft hier? Kriegt man da neue Skills? Wenn ja, wieviele so im Schnitt? nur einen neuen Skillbaum?



Spezialisierungen bringen dir einen neuen Skilltree, halt so wie es auch in Dragon Age Origins und Dragon Age 2 war.
Ansonsten bringen Spezialisierungen nichts wirklich neues.
Bekommen tust du Sie später, etwa zu der Zeit wo du dann auch deine Festung für die Inquisition bekommst.
Um eine Spezialisierung zu erhalten musst du dann ne Quest erfüllen.



Fexzz schrieb:


> Und weiß wer ob man Romanzen mit NPCs anfangen kann?  Find die weiblichen spielbaren Charaktere bisher eher "meh"



Mir ist nur ein NPC bekannt, welchen man nicht in die Gruppe aufnehmen kann, mit dem man eine Romanze anfangen kann und das ist die Diplomatin der Inquisition, Josephine. Stimme dir aber prinzipiell zu das die weiblichen Gruppenmitglieder nicht so überzeugend sind als Romanzen, hab daher auch eine Beziehung mit Josephine angefangen, somal Sie auch eine gute Partie in politischer und finanzieller Hinsicht ist. 
Geld und politischer Einfluss macht Frauen halt gleich nochmal so sexy.


----------



## Fexzz (1. Dezember 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Mir ist nur ein NPC bekannt, welchen man nicht in die Gruppe aufnehmen kann, mit dem man eine Romanze anfangen kann und das ist die Diplomatin der Inquisition, Josephine. Stimme dir aber prinzipiell zu das die weiblichen Gruppenmitglieder nicht so überzeugend sind als Romanzen, hab daher auch eine Beziehung mit Josephine angefangen, somal Sie auch eine gute Partie in politischer und finanzieller Hinsicht ist.
> Geld und politischer Einfluss macht Frauen halt gleich nochmal so sexy.



Yesss, das war meine Hoffnung. Ich glaub es macht der Akzent...in DA:O wars Leliana, nun wirds dann halt die Josephine


----------



## smOothee (1. Dezember 2014)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Yesss, das war meine Hoffnung. Ich glaub es macht der Akzent...in DA:O wars Leliana, nun wirds dann halt die Josephine



Dito


----------



## WaldemarE (1. Dezember 2014)

Hi Jungs hab da mal ne frage. Stürzt das Game bei euch auch so oft ab und könnt ihr manchmal auch nicht die Charaktere wechseln? Das nervt gewaltig!


----------



## smOothee (1. Dezember 2014)

Hatte bisher noch keinen Freeze oder Absturz (10h Spielzeit etwa). Nur einmal musste ich das Game abwürgen, da ich, nachdem ich auf der Questkarte war, meinen Charakter plötzlich nichtmehr vorwärts bewegen konnte... sonst läufts aber ohne Murren


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Dezember 2014)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Hi Jungs hab da mal ne frage. Stürzt das Game bei euch auch so oft ab und könnt ihr manchmal auch nicht die Charaktere wechseln? Das nervt gewaltig!



Also bei mir läuft es absolut stabil,in 20h keinen Absturz, keine Frezze, oder etwas anderes.


----------



## Fexzz (1. Dezember 2014)

Stabil laufen tuts auch bei mir, in 8 Stunden keine Abstürze, selbst nach raus und reintabben läuft das Spiel wie Butter. Hab nur das Gefühl dass es kleinere Memoryleaks gibt, zumindest nach 4-5 Stunden droppen meine FPS doch schon ins merklich ruckelbare. Kann auch einfach mein VRAM sein, der langsam überläuft, ich weiß es nicht.


----------



## smOothee (1. Dezember 2014)

Hmm, ich komme mit meinen 2GB VRAM gut klar, kann über keinerlei Drops klagen, auch nach längerer Spielzeit nicht. Was hast du verbaut? Evtl. mal MSI Afterburner mitlaufen lassen, dann sieht man ja, ob es an einem überlaufenden VRAM liegt.


----------



## Fexzz (1. Dezember 2014)

Hab 'ne 670 von MSI gepaart mit 2600k. Eventuell liegts auch an meinem ständigen rumgetabbe  Ansonsten bin ich mit der Perfomance ganz zu frieden.


----------



## smOothee (1. Dezember 2014)

Also auch 2GB - Texturen auf Ultra? Die stehen bei mir nämlich auf Hoch - das war ja in jüngster Vergangenheit immer wieder Anlass für platzenden VRAM an allen Ecken und Enden...


----------



## Nazzy (1. Dezember 2014)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Stabil laufen tuts auch bei mir, in 8 Stunden keine Abstürze, selbst nach raus und reintabben läuft das Spiel wie Butter. Hab nur das Gefühl dass es kleinere Memoryleaks gibt, zumindest nach 4-5 Stunden droppen meine FPS doch schon ins merklich ruckelbare. Kann auch einfach mein VRAM sein, der langsam überläuft, ich weiß es nicht.



4-5 Stunden am Stück habe ich noch nicht gezockt , aber der Verbrauch ist eher gering, so zwischen 2,2-2,4 gb Vram @Ultra und 4x MSAA


----------



## Fexzz (1. Dezember 2014)

Mesh, Tessalation, Post Process Quality und Post Process Antialiasing auf Medium, Rest auf Hoch, kein MSAA


----------



## natalie (1. Dezember 2014)

@Fexzz: Ich bin/war auch von dem Banter Bug und kaum Hintergrundmusik betroffen. Es gibt ein Workaround, das bei mir geholfen hat: 
1. Schaue, dass im Journal und im Kodex alles abgehakt und nicht als "neu" markiert ist. Vor allem die Liste mit den abgeschlossenen Quests. Das hat bei mir beim Banter Bug geholfen.
2. Jedes Mal, wenn du am Wartable bist, musst du von dort aus in ein Gebiet reisen und darfst den Tisch nicht wieder nach Skyhold verlassen. Das hat bei mir dazu geführt, dass die Hintergrundmusik (selbst in Val Royeaux, wo sonst nie Musik zu hören war) wieder da ist. Leider triggert das einen anderen Bug: In Skyhold sind permanent Trommeln zu hören, damit kann ich aber leben.


----------



## Fexzz (1. Dezember 2014)

natalie schrieb:


> @Fexzz: Ich bin/war auch von dem Banter Bug und kaum Hintergrundmusik betroffen. Es gibt ein Workaround, das bei mir geholfen hat:
> 1. Schaue, dass im Journal und im Kodex alles abgehakt und nicht als "neu" markiert ist. Vor allem die Liste mit den abgeschlossenen Quests. Das hat bei mir beim Banter Bug geholfen.
> 2. Jedes Mal, wenn du am Wartable bist, musst du von dort aus in ein Gebiet reisen und darfst den Tisch nicht wieder nach Skyhold verlassen. Das hat bei mir dazu geführt, dass die Hintergrundmusik (selbst in Val Royeaux, wo sonst nie Musik zu hören war) wieder da ist. Leider triggert das einen anderen Bug: In Skyhold sind permanent Trommeln zu hören, damit kann ich aber leben.



Hab ich schon probiert, leider bringts bei mir nix :/ Jetzt hab ich grad in den Hinterlands mal wieder Musik, aber seit 2 Stunden keinen einzigen Banter


----------



## natalie (1. Dezember 2014)

Bist du immer mit derselben Truppe unterwegs und wie lange schon in den Hinterlanden? Ich habe immer dieselben Leute dabei und nach 15 Stunden in den Hinterlanden hatten die sich nichts mehr zu sagen. In einem neuen Gebiet quasseln die jetzt aber wie wild drauf los. Und als ich in der Hauptstory ein Stück weiter gemacht habe, sind sie auch in den Hinterlanden wieder gesprächig geworden. 

Das ist schon ein ziemlich mieser Bug. Ich hoffe, dass Bioware dazu bald nen Patch rausbringt. Aber, was ich darüber bisher gelesen habe, stimmt mich pessimistisch. Die können den Bug scheinbar gar nicht reproduzieren.


----------



## Fexzz (1. Dezember 2014)

Nö, ich wechsel schon extra regelmäßig und war auch schon in verschiedensten Gebieten. In Val Royeaux hatte ich zb. noch kein einziges Mal Musik. Banter hatte ich so 5-10 in meinen 11 Stunden....und davon waren bestimmt 4 nur Einzeiler von Cassandra oder so. ("The people should leave this part of the country, its too dangerous")

Ist wirklich mies, echt seltsam dass die sowas im QA gar nicht hatten...

Edit: Werden die Saves lokal gespeichert? Hat wer von eucht NICHT den Bug (und ist bestenfalls noch nicht zu weit)? Würd gern mal wissen ob das tatsächlich Savegame abhängig oder Spielabhängig ist (oder Systemabhängig, w/e). Hab nämlich mal nen neuen Save angefangen und der hat auch den BUg


----------



## PCGH_Phil (1. Dezember 2014)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Hi Jungs hab da mal ne frage. Stürzt das Game bei euch auch so oft ab und könnt ihr manchmal auch nicht die Charaktere wechseln? Das nervt gewaltig!



Hast du deine CPU übertaktet? Ich hab festgestellt, dass Dragon Age: Inquisition da relativ sensibel drauf reagiert. Es stützt sogar auf meinem ansonsten wirklich stabil laufenden Testsystem hin und wieder ab, daheim hab ich nach ein paar Stunden und einer handvoll Abstürze den Takt um 200 MHz gesenkt, seitdem läuft es stabil (Spielzeit ~25 Stunden).

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## WaldemarE (1. Dezember 2014)

Ne meiner ist Stock da ich die Heizwell nicht zum übertakten bekomme vielleicht liegt es ja auch an der Graka bin heute noch nicht zu gekommen es zu testen.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Dezember 2014)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Hast du deine CPU übertaktet? Ich hab festgestellt, dass Dragon Age: Inquisition da relativ sensibel drauf reagiert. Es stützt sogar auf meinem ansonsten wirklich stabil laufenden Testsystem hin und wieder ab, daheim hab ich nach ein paar Stunden und einer handvoll Abstürze den Takt um 200 MHz gesenkt, seitdem läuft es stabil (Spielzeit ~25 Stunden).
> 
> Gruß,
> Phil



Hmm, also ich hab meinen Core i7 4820k auch auf 4Ghz übertaktet, aber da stürzt nichts ab. Aber nun gut, ausgehend vom Standard Takt sind 3,6Ghz beim i7 920 natürlich auch paar mehr Mhz Übertaktung als bei mir von 3,7Ghz auf 4,0Ghz. 
Denke aber das es evt. mehr an der Grafikkarte liegen dürfte das es bei WaldemarE abstürzt, die Frostbite Engine hat sich ja auch schon in der Vergangenheit immer wieder gerne sehr zickig gezeigt wenns um übertaktete Grafikarten ging.
Kann mich jedenfalls noch dran erinnern das bei BF3 viele Leute über Abstürze geklaggt haben die eine ab Werk übertaktete Grafikkarte besaßen.


----------



## RavionHD (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich denke das Spiel profitiert stark von einer guten CPU, in Städten habe ich gerade mal knapp über 30 Frames in @max, 1080P und 4 MSAA (GTX 970 und i5 3470 3,5 Ghz) und habe einen CPU Limit, wobei auch meine Grafikkarte über 90% Auslastung hat.
Ein hochgetakteter Intel mit 8 Threads (auch wenn es ein alter Sandy ist oder ein 5 Jahre alter X5660) gibt den Frames einen starken Schub.


----------



## smOothee (1. Dezember 2014)

Spielt hier jemand nen Schurken als Fernkämpfer (also mit Bogen)? Bin mir beim Skillen nicht sicher was ich von den Giften halten soll betreffend Effektivität; evtl. wären die Skillpunkte anderswo besser aufgehoben?


----------



## Fexzz (1. Dezember 2014)

smOothee schrieb:


> Spielt hier jemand nen Schurken als Fernkämpfer (also mit Bogen)? Bin mir beim Skillen nicht sicher was ich von den Giften halten soll betreffend Effektivität; evtl. wären die Skillpunkte anderswo besser aufgehoben?



Gute Frage. Welches Level bsit du denn schon? Ich hab meine Priorität erstmal auf die ganzen Skills im Bogen-Baum verteilt um die Fähigkeiten zu bekommen. Aufm Papier klingen die Gifte allerdings ganz gut. Ich würds einfach ausprobieren, im schlimmsten Fall kannst du beim Schmied in Haven ein Reskill-Amulet kaufen


----------



## smOothee (1. Dezember 2014)

Noch nicht so weit, lvl 8 nach 10 Stunden. Habe eben das Gefühl, ich hätte besser erstmal den Bogen-Baum vollgemacht, so wie du. Daher woll ich vorher fragen bez. den Giften bevor ich mir so ein olles Amulett kaufe. 

Mir kommt die Geschichte nicht sonderlich effektiv vor, evtl. ändert sich das mit der Giftwolke am Ende des Baumes aber bis dahin fühlt sich das eher mau an...


----------



## Nazzy (1. Dezember 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ich denke das Spiel profitiert stark von einer guten CPU, in Städten habe ich gerade mal knapp über 30 Frames in @max, 1080P und 4 MSAA (GTX 970 und i5 3470 3,5 Ghz) und habe einen CPU Limit, wobei auch meine Grafikkarte über 90% Auslastung hat.
> Ein hochgetakteter Intel mit 8 Threads (auch wenn es ein alter Sandy ist oder ein 5 Jahre alter X5660) gibt den Frames einen starken Schub.



Redcliffe rutschen sie gerne mal auf 33 fps, dass stimmt. Oder in großen Waldgebieten. Aber das ist immernoch gut spielbar. Naja, im Sommer hole ich mir wahrscheinlich sowieso einen neuen Intel, sofern der i5 wirklich nicht mehr 30 fps schaffen sollte, wovon ich nicht ausgehe


----------



## smOothee (1. Dezember 2014)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Redcliffe rutschen sie gerne mal auf 33 fps, dass stimmt. Oder in großen Waldgebieten. Aber das ist immernoch gut spielbar. Naja, im Sommer hole ich mir wahrscheinlich sowieso einen neuen Intel, sofern der i5 wirklich nicht mehr 30 fps schaffen sollte, wovon ich nicht ausgehe



Habe mit meinem Xeon der auf 3.7 Ghz läuft in Redcliff auch Drops runter auf 30 - allerdings ist die CPU nicht im Limit, der Kern mit der höchsten Auslastung ist da höchstens etwa bei 80%. Bei mir ist es die Grafikkarte die da wohl an ihre Grenzen stösst. Keine Ahnung, ob das Spiel einfach mit mehr Threads gut skaliert oder Takt; vermute aber eher ersteres.


----------



## Saguya (2. Dezember 2014)

So... hab das Game jetzt soweit durch (Endboss platt gemacht) und was mach ich jetzt  mache zwar jetzt noch die ganzen kleinen Missionen usw. aber sonst gibt's ja eig. gar nichts mehr zu machen 
Muss aber sagen, das Spiel, hat richtig viel spass gemacht und mal schauen was vllt die DLCs in Zukunft bringen werden, will ja wissen wie es mit Solas weiter geht


----------



## RavionHD (2. Dezember 2014)

Ach Leute, in 4K Downsampling und SweetFX sieht dieses Spiel so fantastisch gut aus dass ich mir überlegt habe mit ~20 Frames weiterzuspielen. 

Einfach unfassbar schön, mit 10 Frames mehr würde ich es sogar noch spielen. 


Mit einer R9 390X und Mantle sollte es wohl möglich sein, aber ich rüste erst mit Pascal 2016 auf, das ist es dann auch wert, wegen ~25% aber nicht.

Link zum Bild:
http://abload.de/image.php?img=dai4kz7ew2.png


----------



## Nazzy (2. Dezember 2014)

gerade erst 350 euro investiert...die Graka muss bis 2016 reichen :>

Mit welchen NPCs kann man jetzt "rumturteln" ?

Cullen  ,Sera, Cassandra, Vivienne, Josephina....bin aber @Hauptquest noch nicht weit, da ich bisher grösstenteils nur Nebenmissionen gemacht habe ( 25 Stunden ) 

Edit :

http://www.techspot.com/review/921-dragon-age-inquisition-benchmarks/page6.html

hm,CPU scheint wohl doch nicht so sehr zu limitieren :>


----------



## smOothee (2. Dezember 2014)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Mit welchen NPCs kann man jetzt "rumturteln" ?
> 
> Cullen  ,Sera, Cassandra, Vivienne, Josephina....bin aber @Hauptquest noch nicht weit, da ich bisher grösstenteils nur Nebenmissionen gemacht habe ( 25 Stunden )



Hier sind alle Optionen gelistet: http://dragonage.wikia.com/wiki/Romance_(Inquisition)

@RavionHD: Ja, das sieht mal wirklich lecker aus


----------



## Fexzz (2. Dezember 2014)

So, scheinbar wurde die Denuvo Tamper Protection geknackt. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie lang die gecrackte Version auf sich warten lässt. Oh wehe die läuft nun aus irgend einem Grund OHNE den Banter Bug...dann werd ich irgendwem was antun müssen


----------



## Rizzard (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage zur Templer/Magier Geschichte in DA:I.
Bin zwar noch nicht weit, aber werd´s trotzdem mal in einen Spoiler packen.



Spoiler



Im Spiel habe ich vor ein paar Tagen den gefakten Lordsucher (Neid) getötet, und somit die Templer auf meine Seite gebracht.
Gestern dachte ich, ich warte mal ab wann und wo ich die Magier noch auf meine Seite bekomme.
Jetzt sagt mir heute ein Arbeitskollege, es gibt nur entweder oder. Es wurde einem im Spiel gesagt wenn man dies tut, gibts kein jenes mehr.
Ist das wahr? Wenn ja hab ich diesen Hinweis einfach übersehen.


----------



## Triniter (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab ein Problem mit der Quest von Varric:
Ich stehe direkt vor einem Rotlyriumvorkommen aber das "Zerstören" Icon bleibt grau, wie wenn ich zu weit weg wäre. Aber egal wohin ich laufe es verändert sich nicht. Varric ist in der Gruppe.

Ok, das gleiche bei verschiedenen Vorkommen, irgend was mache ich falsch.


----------



## natalie (2. Dezember 2014)

@Triniter: Versuchs mal mit Cassandra, Blackwall oder Iron Bull. Das Lyrium kann nur von einem Krieger zerstört werden.

Edit: Varric muss auch nicht unbedingt in der Gruppe sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Dezember 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal eine Frage zur Templer/Magier Geschichte in DA:I.
> Bin zwar noch nicht weit, aber werd´s trotzdem mal in einen Spoiler packen.
> 
> 
> ...



Ja das ist richtig und den Hinweis dazu bekommst du sobald du auf der Kriegsratskarte im Rahmen der Hauptquest entweder die Festung des Magister, oder aber die Festung der Templer auswählst. Da steht dann im Beschreibungsfenster sinngemäß das man, sollte man sich hierfür entscheiden, die jeweils andere Seite nicht mehr für die eigene Sache gewonnen werden kann.

Also kurzum, du hast es überlesen.


----------



## RavionHD (2. Dezember 2014)

Hey Leute, 
ich bräuchte kurz Hilfe, ich bin bei der Quest (siehe Bild unten), ich habe auch schon das Gebiet durchsucht, jedoch ist da niemand. 
Wäre für Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Dezember 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich bräuchte kurz Hilfe, ich bin bei der Quest (siehe Bild unten), ich habe auch schon das Gebiet durchsucht, jedoch ist da niemand.
> Wäre für Hilfe dankbar!



In der nördlichen Seitenhöhle, da wo der Dämon war, gibt es eine Rampe die auf eine obere Ebene führt. Oben gibt es 2 Kisten zum looten, eine davon beendet die Quest erfolgreich.


----------



## Rizzard (2. Dezember 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja das ist richtig und den Hinweis dazu bekommst du sobald du auf der Kriegsratskarte im Rahmen der Hauptquest entweder die Festung des Magister, oder aber die Festung der Templer auswählst. Da steht dann im Beschreibungsfenster sinngemäß das man, sollte man sich hierfür entscheiden, die jeweils andere Seite nicht mehr für die eigene Sache gewonnen werden kann.
> 
> Also kurzum, du hast es überlesen.



Na toll, das erste mal in DA das ich für die Templer bin.
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Man wieso überflieg ich immer alles.^^


----------



## RavionHD (2. Dezember 2014)

Diese 2 Risse links unten in der Karte der Hinterlanden sind echt sehr schwer, ich bin aktuell auf Level 8, wie habt ihr die geknackt?
Die erste Welle ist noch leicht, aber ab der zweiten.

@Nightslaver

Danke, hab die Kiste nun endlich gefunden!


----------



## smOothee (2. Dezember 2014)

Das sind doch die mit den Lvl 12 Gegnern nicht - so wie der eine in der Nähe des Hofes wo man sein Pferd bekommt. Ich warte bis ich ein paar Lvl höher bin... das erste Mal versucht als ich selbst Lvl6 war, man hab ich mich getäuscht als ich noch siegesmutig war 

Denke so ab Lvl 11 sollte sich das Problem erübrigen; oder ich bin einfach zu schlecht ^^


----------



## RavionHD (2. Dezember 2014)

Ok dann werde ich wohl noch etwas leveln müssen.

Ich hänge noch immer an der Mission mit dem Paket, und zwar "Bringe Felandaris zu dem Baum auf dem Hügel", was soll ich da tun?
Ich habe im Questgebiet gefühlt jeden Baum "angestarrt", aber es passiert nichts.


----------



## Charcharias (2. Dezember 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ok dann werde ich wohl noch etwas leveln müssen.
> 
> Ich hänge noch immer an der Mission mit dem Paket, und zwar "Bringe Felandaris zu dem Baum auf dem Hügel", was soll ich da tun?
> Ich habe im Questgebiet gefühlt jeden Baum "angestarrt", aber es passiert nichts.



Felandaris gibt es nicht in den Hinterlanden, habe auch ne Ecke gesucht bis ich darauf gekommen bin. In den späteren Gebieten findest du dann welche


----------



## Triniter (2. Dezember 2014)

Wer hat den den Drachen im Hinterland schon gelegt und mit welchem Level?


----------



## Charcharias (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich war da glaube ich Level 15


----------



## dan954 (2. Dezember 2014)

Triniter schrieb:


> Wer hat den den Drachen im Hinterland schon gelegt und mit welchem Level?


Ich habe ihn auch schon erlegt war lvl 14 mein ich, kann aber auch sein das ich schon ein höheres lvl war


----------



## RavionHD (2. Dezember 2014)

Wer hat nochmal gesagt das Spiel habe keinen CPU Limit, bitte nochmal die CPU Auslastung kontrollieren (GTX 970, i5 3470 3,5 Ghz, ingame alles @max in 1080P und 4 MSAA und SweetFX inkl. Lumasharpen und SMAA).

Ich muss MSAA abschalten für akzeptable Frames vor Allem weil SweetFX auch noch seine 3 Frames nimmt.

Ich brauche wohl dringend eine neue CPU.


----------



## smOothee (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich hatte nur kurz einen Blick auf CoreTemp geworfen während ich in Blackwall war und hatte dort max. 80% Auslastung. Allerdings alles @High, 2xMSAA auf 1080p. Ultra wird mit den 2Gb meiner Grafikkarte wohl nicht drin sein wegen der Texturen nehme ich an wenn ich mir deine VRAM Auslastung anschaue.

Das ist aber natürlich kein substantieller Test sondern mehr eine Beobachtung.


----------



## RavionHD (2. Dezember 2014)

smOothee schrieb:


> Ich hatte nur kurz einen Blick auf CoreTemp geworfen während ich in Blackwall war und hatte dort max. 80% Auslastung. Allerdings alles @High, 2xMSAA auf 1080p. Ultra wird mit den 2Gb meiner Grafikkarte wohl nicht drin sein wegen der Texturen nehme ich an wenn ich mir deine VRAM Auslastung anschaue.
> 
> Das ist aber natürlich kein substantieller Test sondern mehr eine Beobachtung.



Deine CPU ist natürlich nochmal deutlich kräftiger als meine, allein die 8 Threads wird das Spiel lieben.
Das ist das absolute Worst Case Szenario, die Auslastung war auch nur kurz so hoch, und die Frames nur kurz so niedrig, aber man kann es gut ausreizen.


----------



## Nazzy (3. Dezember 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Wer hat nochmal gesagt das Spiel habe keinen CPU Limit, bitte nochmal die CPU Auslastung kontrollieren (GTX 970, i5 3470 3,5 Ghz, ingame alles @max in 1080P und 4 MSAA und SweetFX inkl. Lumasharpen und SMAA).
> 
> Ich muss MSAA abschalten für akzeptable Frames vor Allem weil SweetFX auch noch seine 3 Frames nimmt.
> 
> Ich brauche wohl dringend eine neue CPU.



bei mir sind es "nur" 80% @ CPU



Triniter schrieb:


> Wer hat den den Drachen im Hinterland schon gelegt und mit welchem Level?



Ich hatte ihn fast mit level 12 Charakteren, dann einmal gepennt und alle waren tod :>. Seitdem war ich zu faul , es nochmal zu probieren


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Dezember 2014)

Hmm, ok, hatte jetzt gestern auch nach etwa 4h Spielzeit das erste mal einen crash to desktop, ohne Fehlermeldung. Einfach schwups und ich war wieder auf dem Desktop und das Spiel war zu.


----------



## Fexzz (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab nun erstmal etwas zurückgerudert was die Spielzeit angeht...warte immernoch drauf, dass Bioware mal IRGENDWAS zu dem Banter Bug von sich gibt...bisher kommt immer nur "We're investigating". Hätte ich das Spiel nur direkt bei EA gekauft, dann hätte ichs nach 24h wenigstens direkt zurückgeben können


----------



## The_Rock (3. Dezember 2014)

Triniter schrieb:


> Wer hat den den Drachen im Hinterland schon gelegt und mit welchem Level?



Level 10... allerdings mit nem Magier aus SEHR weiter Entfernung (gleich am Eingang des Gebiets). Zauberstäbe scheinen keine Maximalreichweite zu haben (gut gemacht Bioware ), da hat der Drache nur doof dagestanden und rumgebrüllt. Auch meine Mitstreiter standen nur reglos da. Sollte Bioware vielleicht mal ändern...

Hab dann jedenfalls nochmal geladen, weil das so keinen Spaß gemacht hat. Werds dann mit Level 14/15 normal angehn, da der Loot eh ab Level 15 war. Will das Zeug bis dahin nicht unnötig rumschleppen 
 Bin grad Level 13 btw... lass mir viel zu viel Zeit beim Erkunden 

Btw, für welche Perks habt ihr euch (bisher) entschieden?


----------



## criss vaughn (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab sowohl von dem Drachen, als auch von dem Lvl 12 Riss in den Hinterlanden ordentlich den Popo versohlt bekommen - habe aber auch nicht auf das Lvl geachtet und bin mit meinem mickrigen Lvl 7 angerückt  Habe im Moment einfach keine Zeit^^ Außerdem steht ich jetzt vor der "Wahl" und wollte vorher lieber noch etwas in den Hinterlanden leveln und erkunden ..

CPU-Cap habe ich noch nicht wirklich erlebt, aber der i7 hilft in dem Spiel wirklich sehr. Ätzend finde ich allerdings, dass ich selbst mit Mantle MSAA nicht 60 FPS stabil bekomme


----------



## Rizzard (3. Dezember 2014)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Btw, für welche Perks habt ihr euch (bisher) entschieden?



Mehr Gepäck und bisschen zusätzliche Dialoge.
Man hat da aber echt viel Auswahl und nur sehr wenig I-Boni. Bin da auch immer ratlos was ich nehmen soll.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Dezember 2014)

Argh, ich bin momentan etwas am verzweifeln, kennt jemand ein Gebiet wo man Irrlichtessenzen finden kann?
Bräuchte die dringend um endlich meine Spezialisierung abschließen zu können...


----------



## criss vaughn (3. Dezember 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Argh, ich bin momentan etwas am verzweifeln, kennt jemand ein Gebiet wo man Irrlichtessenzen finden kann?
> Bräuchte die dringend um endlich meine Spezialisierung abschließen zu können...



Diese droppen mWn von den Geistern in der Sumpfgegen (große Schemen = Reines Irrlicht) 

Bzgl. Perks geht es mir wie Rizzard: Egal was ich wähle, ich habe immer das Gefühl das falsche genommen zu haben


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Dezember 2014)

Triniter schrieb:


> Wer hat den den Drachen im Hinterland schon gelegt und mit welchem Level?



Grade eben den ersten mit lvl 12 gelegt. War zu einfach nachdem ich als Magier Spezialisierung "Ritterlicher Verzauberer" hatte. Da kannst Barriere faktisch perma aktiv halten und dich problemlos aus der Gefahrenzone zaubern falls sie doch mal 1-2 Sek. inaktiv sein sollte.  Rest der Truppe hab ich faktisch nicht gebraucht da keinen Schaden genommen. 

Ist wirklich so wie in den Videos, "Ritterlicher Verzauberer" ist einfach absolut op. 



criss vaughn schrieb:


> Diese droppen mWn von den Geistern in der Sumpfgegen (große Schemen = Reines Irrlicht)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja Danke, hab jetzt alle 3 für die Spezi zusammen.


----------



## Rizzard (3. Dezember 2014)

Was bewirkt eigentlich die Frau beim Schmied?


----------



## RavionHD (4. Dezember 2014)

Hey Leute,
ich bin in der Oase, und muss im Dungeon diese Türen aufbekommen, jedoch wird mir ständig gesagt dass ich mehr Scherben brauche, jedoch habe ich schon alle Scherben in der Oase gesammelt, oder sind damit alle Scherben insgesamt gemeint?
Und achja, auf der Oase gibt es ja diese Quest mit dem verlorenem Ring, den Ring habe ich, aber wo finde ich nun die Frau die es zurückhaben will?


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Dezember 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich bin in der Oase, und muss im Dungeon diese Türen aufbekommen, jedoch wird mir ständig gesagt dass ich mehr Scherben brauche, jedoch habe ich schon alle Scherben in der Oase gesammelt, oder sind damit alle Scherben insgesamt gemeint?



Es sind alle Scherben gemeint, nicht nur die in der Oase sondern in allen Gebieten zusammen.


----------



## RavionHD (4. Dezember 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es sind alle Scherben gemeint, nicht nur die in der Oase sondern in allen Gebieten zusammen.



Ok danke!
Und was ist mit dem Ring, ist der auch in der Höhle mit den Türen oder irgendwo auf einem Felsen?
In der Höhle kann ich ausschließen, da habe ich sie nicht gefunden.


----------



## dan954 (4. Dezember 2014)

Die Frau müsste eigentliche irgendwo da rumlaufen, wird dir das nicht auf der Karte an gezeigt?


----------



## RavionHD (4. Dezember 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> Die Frau müsste eigentliche irgendwo da rumlaufen, wird dir das nicht auf der Karte an gezeigt?



Doch, aber ich finde den Ort nicht.


----------



## natalie (4. Dezember 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Doch, aber ich finde den Ort nicht.


Ging mir genau so. Habe dann aufgehört zu suchen und bin erstmal in ein anderes Gebiet gereist. Als ich später wieder in die Oase kam, ist mir die Frau in der Nähe der Höhle, wo man sie das erste mal getroffen hat, wieder begegnet.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (4. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab mir den Thread nicht ganz durchgelesen, aber ich denke du meinst diese Oase, die Quest hat mich auch verrückt gemacht, bei mir hats geholfen die Map  komplett ne zu laden und dann zum 2ten Lager auf der Map zu reisen und links runter gehen, da hab ich die Frau dann auch getroffen. 

Ich hoffe du findest sie so wie ich


----------



## RavionHD (4. Dezember 2014)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Ich hab mir den Thread nicht ganz durchgelesen, aber ich denke du meinst diese Oase, die Quest hat mich auch verrückt gemacht, bei mir hats geholfen die Map  komplett ne zu laden und dann zum 2ten Lager auf der Map zu reisen und links runter gehen, da hab ich die Frau dann auch getroffen.
> 
> Ich hoffe du findest sie so wie ich



Ich probiere es mal aus, aktuell bin ich auf der Suche nach Scherben , ich will die Türen dort aufmachen, aber komischerweise finde ich bei der Sturmküste die 4 fehlenden Scherben bzw. den Totenkopf nicht und mir fehlt dort auch eine Sehenswürdigkeit.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (4. Dezember 2014)

Diese Sucherrei kann schon süchtig machen ^.^
Aber wenn man so die Maps neben der Hauptstory abgrast findet man auch schöne Dialoge und manche schöne Nebenquest oder nen bösen Drachen


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Dezember 2014)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Diese Sucherrei kann schon süchtig machen ^.^
> Aber wenn man so die Maps neben der Hauptstory abgrast findet man auch schöne Dialoge und manche schöne Nebenquest oder nen bösen Drachen



Also mich nervt sie im Moment was mehr. Liegt aber auch in erster Linie daran das bestimmte Karten einfach nur elendig gestaltet sind, total zerklüftet und die Lager sind auch nicht mehr ganz so günstig verteilt wie  noch zu Anfang in den Hinterlanden.


----------



## Fexzz (4. Dezember 2014)

Ich find das Spiel wirkt manchmal wie ein MMO das man in Dragon Age umgebaut hat. Grad in den Hinterlanden gibt's so viele Standardquests (und dazu eine enorme Anzahl) dass es teilweise schon echt nervig ist. Ich hoff auch auf eine Mod die die Anzahl an Kräutern/Erzen erhöht die man bekommt, damit man nicht jedes Kraut und jedes Erz einsammeln muss, ich bin derzeit fast dauerhaft auf einem niedrigen Vorrat an Kräutern für diese Regenerationstränke.

Frage zur Story (ist recht am Anfang, würde sagen 5-10 Stunden im Spiel, also wer da noch nicht war sollte vielleicht den Spoiler nicht lesen(Geht um den Magier/Templer Konflikt))


Spoiler



Habt ihr euch für Magier oder Templer entschieden? Ich hab mich für die Templer entschieden und Ihnen Angeboten mit der Hilfe der Inquisition ihren Orden wieder aufzubauen, was Solas verständlicherweise ******* fand, aber auch Sera war davon überhaupt nicht begeistert. Hat mich ein bisschen gewundert, fand die Quest ansonsten echt geil, auch wenn der Endboss (Envy-Dämon) mich trotz Level 8 ziemlich vermöbelt hat.


----------



## criss vaughn (4. Dezember 2014)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Ich find das Spiel wirkt manchmal wie ein MMO das man in Dragon Age umgebaut hat. Grad in den Hinterlanden gibt's so viele Standardquests (und dazu eine enorme Anzahl) dass es teilweise schon echt nervig ist. Ich hoff auch auf eine Mod die die Anzahl an Kräutern/Erzen erhöht die man bekommt, damit man nicht jedes Kraut und jedes Erz einsammeln muss, ich bin derzeit fast dauerhaft auf einem niedrigen Vorrat an Kräutern für diese Regenerationstränke.
> 
> Frage zur Story (ist recht am Anfang, würde sagen 5-10 Stunden im Spiel, also wer da noch nicht war sollte vielleicht den Spoiler nicht lesen(Geht um den Magier/Templer Konflikt))
> 
> ...



Ich kann mich immer noch nicht entscheiden und grase gerade die Hinterlande ab: Einige Quests und Orte sind wirklich schön gemacht, andere wiederum wirken ein wenig wie Fremdkörper. Heute Abend werde ich aber dann wohl mit der Story weitermachen


----------



## smOothee (4. Dezember 2014)

Hab mich für M und nicht für T entschieden, also keine Ahnung.

Zu den Kräutern: Darum porte ich immer wieder zu meinen Lagern zurück um mich nach anstrengenden Kämpfen zu regenerieren, so muss ich nicht permanent Regenerationstränke basteln; das Lager ist mein Reg.trank


----------



## ThomasHAFX (4. Dezember 2014)

Mir kommts auch ab und so vor wie Guild Wars 2, aber das Spiel und die Sprecher, vor allem Dorian, sind sehr gut, ist halt nen Mamut Game, bin zwar schon vor der letzten Mission, habe aber noch so ne Menge Nebenquests und 2 Regionen noch überhaupt nicht erforscht, das ich wohl vorher auch alles andere manchen werde bevor ich die Hauptstory beenden werde.
Bin bei 90 Stunden Spielzeit inzwischen.
Was mir bissal fehlt ist  das ich die Taktikansicht überhaupt nicht nutze auser mal bei Drachenkämpfen, in Dragon Age Origin und 2 fand ich den Schwierigkeitsgrad so schwer an manchen Stellen das ich den fast immer genutzt habe. 


Ps. hab mich auch für die Magier entschieden, der Templer Weg hört sich auch sehr interesant an, ist echt gut umgesetzt worden das man immer so schwere Entscheidungen treffen kann.


----------



## Fexzz (4. Dezember 2014)

Wollte auch erst den Weg der Magier gehen, aber als ich in Redcliffe ankam und mein eigentlicher Ansprechpartner es als nicht nötig ansah mich persönlich zu empfangen hab ich gedacht "**** that, Ich bin der Herald von Andraste!" 

Edit: Ich muss sagen, von der Schwierigkeit find ich Inquisition schwerer als Origins. Origins war in meiner Sicht nicht schwer, es hatte nur einfach extreme Schwierigkeitsspitzen (Stichwort: der Oger im Turm in Ostagar war aus meiner Sicht völlig out of place, der hat mich beim ersten Mal spielen locker 2 Stunden gekostet) Oder die Brutmutter in Origins...meine Güte das war auch was...


----------



## Rizzard (4. Dezember 2014)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Ich find das Spiel wirkt manchmal wie ein MMO das man in Dragon Age umgebaut hat.



Ich habe tatsächlich irgendwo gelesen das Dragon Age Inquisition als Onlinegame oä geplant war und man sich dann doch umentschieden hat.


----------



## smOothee (4. Dezember 2014)

Sehe das mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad ähnlich - in Origins hatte ich jedem Charakter einen bis ins Detail geplanten Ablauf geschrieben (hach, das war schon spassig) und musste dann nurmehr den eigenen Char steuern bis auf wenige Ausnahmen (aus Feuer laufen etc.) - ging also fast voll automatisch von der Hand das Ganze.

Jetzt hab ich auch nach über 15 Stunden Spielzeit immer noch Mühe mit dem Kampfsystem (und demnach empfinde ich es hier und da als recht schwer), vorallem da dieser Pseudo-Taktikmodus nicht wirklich zur Übersichtlichkeit beiträgt...


----------



## Fexzz (4. Dezember 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich habe tatsächlich irgendwo gelesen das Dragon Age Inquisition als Onlinegame oä geplant war und man sich dann doch umentschieden hat.



Das würd zumindest die Hinterlande erklären. Alle Gebiete davon abgesehen find ich echt geil aber die Hinterlande sind der Horror find ich. Am geilsten find ich bisher den Sumpf und diese Küstenregion, einfach weil ich total auf den Regen im Spiel stehe.

Weiß wer obs noch 'ne Eisregion gibt? Das wäre noch 'n Highlight für mich


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Dezember 2014)

smOothee schrieb:


> Sehe das mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad ähnlich - in Origins hatte ich jedem Charakter einen bis ins Detail geplanten Ablauf geschrieben (hach, das war schon spassig) und musste dann nurmehr den eigenen Char steuern bis auf wenige Ausnahmen (aus Feuer laufen etc.) - ging also fast voll automatisch von der Hand das Ganze.
> 
> Jetzt hab ich auch nach über 15 Stunden Spielzeit immer noch Mühe mit dem Kampfsystem (und demnach empfinde ich es hier und da als recht schwer), vorallem da dieser Pseudo-Taktikmodus nicht wirklich zur Übersichtlichkeit beiträgt...



Ja den Taktikmodus kann man sich eigentlich komplett schenken, dadurch das man nicht hinausscrollen kann bietet er absolut keinen brauchbaren Mehrwert. Immerhin kann man alle Befehle, mmn. mit besserer Übersicht, auch in der normalen Ansicht geben während man pausiert, also so wie in DA2 auch schon.

Was den Schwierigkeitsgrad angeht, so finde ich ihn DA3 deutlich einfacher als DA1. Ich kann mich noch gut an meinen ersten Durchgang in DA1 erinnern, auf normal. Beim Oger im Turm von Ostergar kam ich beim besten Willen nicht mehr weiter auf Normal wohlgemerkt und als jemand der schon Spiele wie Baldurs Gate 1-2, Neverwinter Nights 1-2 gespielt hat. Hab dann nochmal neu angefangen, auf leicht, das hatte ich vorher seid ewigen Zeiten nicht mehr beim ersten Durchgang gemacht, eigentlich immer auf normal durchgespielt. 
Auf leicht klappte es dann recht problemlos und beim 2ten, richtigen, Durchgang habe ich dann auf normal auch keine Probleme mehr gehabt, nachdem ich wusste was wie was taugt.
Das war auch das eigentliche Problem von DA1, nicht alle Klassenausrichtungen waren wirklich gleichwertig. Zweihänder konnte man als Krieger faktisch vergessen und Bogenschützen waren als Dieb nützlicher als Nahkämpfer, ect.

Nachdem ich das beim ersten Durchlauf raus hatte waren alle danach auch nicht mehr besonders schwer, ja es wurde sogar lachhaft einfach, selbst auf schwer. Nur Alptraum war da noch etwas herrausfordernd, was aber auch primär daran lag das die Gegner dort nur noch absurd viel Ressi, Leben und Schaden hatten.

Dragon Age 3 dagegen, hab von Anfang an auf Normal gespielt und fand es einfach. Gut, ich weiß noch nicht wie es später wird, bis jetzt würde ich aber sagen das bis auf die Drachen, für bestimmte Klassen, kein Kampf in DA3 besonders schwer ist.


----------



## criss vaughn (4. Dezember 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja den Taktikmodus kann man sich eigentlich komplett schenken, dadurch das man nicht hinausscrollen kann bietet er absolut keinen brauchbaren Mehrwert. Immerhin kann man alle Befehle, mmn. mit besserer Übersicht, auch in der normalen Ansicht geben während man pausiert, also so wie in DA2 auch schon.
> 
> Was den Schwierigkeitsgrad angeht, so finde ich ihn DA3 deutlich einfacher als DA1. Ich kann mich noch gut an meinen ersten Durchgang in DA1 erinnern, auf normal. Beim Oger im Turm von Ostergar kam ich beim besten Willen nicht mehr weiter auf Normal wohlgemerkt und als jemand der schon Spiele wie Baldurs Gate 1-2, Neverwinter Nights 1-2 gespielt hat. Hab dann nochmal neu angefangen, auf leicht, das hatte ich vorher seid ewigen Zeiten nicht mehr beim ersten Durchgang gemacht, eigentlich immer auf normal durchgespielt.
> Auf leicht klappte es dann recht problemlos und beim 2ten, richtigen, Durchgang habe ich dann auf normal auch keine Probleme mehr gehabt, nachdem ich wusste was wie was taugt.
> ...



@Fexzz: Eisregion gibt es mWn, habe auch schon Gameplay-Videos dazu gesehen .. ich freue mich extrem wenn ich aus den Hinterlanden draußen und in einer anderen Region bin 

Hat einer von euch schon mal die Mod für den neuen Taktik-Modus getestet? Bin bisher noch zu faul 

Bzgl. Schwierigkeitsgrad: Auf Normal finde ich Kämpfe mit Gegnern auf gleichem Level relativ einfach, aber ich bin ja auch erst bei 9 h^^ Mal sehen ob ich als Zweihänder wieder Probleme bekomme .. kann man eigentlich wieder zwei Einhandwaffen tragen?!


----------



## Rizzard (4. Dezember 2014)

So hier nochmal die MMO Geschichte.

Dragon Age Inquisition war ursprünglich ein MMO - PS4F - PlayStation 4 Fan Community


----------



## smOothee (4. Dezember 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> @Fexzz: Eisregion gibt es mWn, habe auch schon Gameplay-Videos dazu gesehen .. ich freue mich extrem wenn ich aus den Hinterlanden draußen und in einer anderen Region bin
> 
> Hat einer von euch schon mal die Mod für den neuen Taktik-Modus getestet? Bin bisher noch zu faul
> 
> Bzgl. Schwierigkeitsgrad: Auf Normal finde ich Kämpfe mit Gegnern auf gleichem Level relativ einfach, aber ich bin ja auch erst bei 9 h^^ Mal sehen ob ich als Zweihänder wieder Probleme bekomme .. kann man eigentlich wieder zwei Einhandwaffen tragen?!



Auf gleichem Lvl ist alles recht easy - das ist wohl wahr. Ich war nur verdutzt als ich erstmals mit Lvl 8 auf Lvl 12 Gegner gestossen bin und dachte "jaja, komm, wird schon gehen" und ordentlich auf die Fresse gekriegt hab. Da ich dann immer ehrgeizig werde und das solange probiere bis es klappt ließ mich dann zum Schluss kommen, dass es doch recht schwer ist - und der olle Taktikmodus ist keine Hilfe dabei. 

Aber es scheint als müsse man einfach warten bis man entsprechend auf gleichem Lvl ist wie die Gegner, dann geht das alles recht einfach von der Hand.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Dezember 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> kann man eigentlich wieder zwei Einhandwaffen tragen?!



Nur sofern du einen Schurken spielst. Leider ist die Waffenwahl wie schon in DA2 deutlich limitierter als noch bei DA1: 

Krieger: Schwert + Schild, Zweihänder
Schurke: Zweiwaffenkampf, Bogen
Magier: Stab + Magie

Aber soll wohl auch einfach für eine bessere Balance sorgen.
In Dragon Age: Origins war ja beim Krieger der Zweiwaffenkampf faktisch das non plus Ultra bei der Waffenwahl, außer man wollte einen richtigen tank zum Gegner binden dann hat man Schwert + Schild genommen.
Zweihänder konntest allerdings nahezu komplett vergessen was dps und Defense anging.

Allerdings muss ich auch in DA3 sagen das Schwert + Schild nach meinen Beobachtungen beim Krieger deutlich effektiver ist als ein Zweihänder.
Allgemein geht die Tendenz in DA3 deutlich mehr dahin das Defensive, Feindkontrolle, bzw. die Vermeidung von Schaden durch Block & Barriere deutlich wichtiger ist als möglichst viel DPS. Da fällt das etwas weniger an Schaden durch Schwert + Schild schon garnicht mehr ins Gewicht, bzw. das bisschen mehr das man Schaden durch Zweihänder macht. Dafür hat man durch Schwert + Schild eine deutlich bessere Standkraft was sich grade gegen harte Gegner wie die hohen Drachen oder Bosse bemerkbar macht.
Zweihänder sind eigentlich in DA3 nur in einer Situation wirklich im Vorteil gegenüber Einhandwaffe + Schild und das ist wenn man viele Gegner auf einmal hat weil Sie effektiver Flächenschaden machen, aber wirklich brauchen tut man das eigentlich auch nicht, weil dafür hat man ja in der Regel einen Magier und einen Dieb (sofern Bogen) dabei, das reicht für die paar Situationen wo man mal wirklich "viele" Gegner hat absolut aus.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Dezember 2014)

Hab sie doch noch bekommen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat mich bloß lumpige 388€ gekostet.

Jetzt brauch ich nur nochmal 2000 Ocken für 'nen neuen Lappi dann kann ich endlich anfangen zocken.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Dezember 2014)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Hab sie doch noch bekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LoL, ok, das wäre mir nun wirklich keine 388€ Wert gewesen.


----------



## Rizzard (5. Dezember 2014)

Kein Abspielgerät, aber wenigstens 400€ Deko fürs Regal.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Dezember 2014)

Öhm, bin ja nicht so krank wie die Typen, die sich das gleich zweimal kaufen, einmal unausgepackt für's Regal und einmal zum Zocken.


----------



## Fexzz (5. Dezember 2014)

Uff, 388€ hätte ich dafür auch nicht ausgegeben, zumal ich gehört hab dass die Contents davon auch wohl eher mager sind was die Qualität angeht. Aber gut, Sammler ist halt Sammler


----------



## Two-Face (5. Dezember 2014)

Mal sehen, ob ich nach Weihnachten genug Geld liegen habe, um mir dann 'nen neuen Laptop zu holen, spätestens dann könnte ich dann endlich zwischenzeitlich loslegen und rausfinden, ob das Spiel wirklich so enttäuschend ist, wie ich mir das bis jetzt anhand der Reviews und Usermeinungen vorstelle.

Als Student kann man sich halt nur manchmal was gönnen.


----------



## Rizzard (5. Dezember 2014)

Sagen wir so, es ist Welten besser als Teil 2.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Dezember 2014)

Grade Drachen Nummer 2 an der Sturmküste gelegt. Dachte ja eigentlich das Teil dort hätte auch nur lvl 15 rum gehabt, aber denkst du, komme an und sehe, oh, der hat lvl 19, na das kann ja heiter werden wo meine eigene Gruppe nur lvl 16 war. 
Aber denkste, obwohl das Vieh 3 Stufen über meiner Gruppe war, war es ein Kinderspiel... ok, meine Begleiter sind alle tot umgefallen und ich habs am Ende wieder nur mit dem Mainchar alleine gemacht, aber ich hatte auch keinen Bock darauf die NPCs alle zu zu managen.
Wozu auch wenn der Magier - Ritterlicher Verzauberer selbst so knackige Gegner wie die high Dragons, mit 3 Stufen über seinem LvL, alleine locker flockig umhauen kann ohne dabei auch nur im geringsten Schaden zu kassieren (Permabarriere ftw!)?


----------



## Fexzz (6. Dezember 2014)

Meine Fresse ist das alles geil inszeniert. Auch wenn mir das Kampfsystem nicht so gefällt (also Nahkämpfer die keine Tanks sind haben bei einigen Elite-Gegnern ja echt die absolute Arschkarte (hab meine Sera auf Nahkampf geskillt und die brauch an irgendwelche Elite mit 2h Waffe garnicht rangehen weil sie einfach nach 3 Treffern im Sand liegt)

die Inszenierung ist klasse. Hab gestern Abend 



Spoiler



das erste mal Corypheus gesehen als er Haven zerlegt hat und alles und diese ganze Stunde oder wie lang das ging bis hin zu Skyhold war ja echt so dermaßen geil. Das war echt pure Gänsehaut durchweg



Bin immernoch voll im Rausch


----------



## RavionHD (6. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab jetzt schon über 30 Spielstunden und laut Karte noch soviele Regionen und Quests die ich noch nicht gemacht bzw. besucht habe, das Spiel hat schon enormen Umfang.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Dezember 2014)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Meine Fresse ist das alles geil inszeniert. Auch wenn mir das Kampfsystem nicht so gefällt (also Nahkämpfer die keine Tanks sind haben bei einigen Elite-Gegnern ja echt die absolute Arschkarte (hab meine Sera auf Nahkampf geskillt und die brauch an irgendwelche Elite mit 2h Waffe garnicht rangehen weil sie einfach nach 3 Treffern im Sand liegt)



Jepp das ist ja das was ich geschrieben habe. Defensive ist in DA3 einfach deutlich wichtiger als möglichst viel DMG. Spätestens bei den Hochdrachen spielt es einfach absolut keine Rolle mehr ob du als Nahkämpfer 50% mehr Schaden machst als ein Krieger(Champion) / Tank, Schurke(Bogenschütze), oder Magier(Ritterlicher Verzauberer). Die Hochdrachen haben einfach soviel Leben und machen so dermaßen viel Schaden, bei Treffern, das DMG-Dealer einfach zu schnell umfallen, weil du mangels Heilzauber und nur begrenzt vorhandenen Heiltränken Sie einfach nicht am Leben gehalten bekommst.
Du brauchst als Nahkämpfer einfach möglichst viel Block und als Magier zwingend möglichst viel Barriere da du nicht wie in DA1 gegenheilen kannst und Gegner mit einem Tank vom Rest der Gruppe fern zu halten schafst.

Und grade auch die NPCs können auch mit Klassen wie dem Schurken im Nahkampf absolut garnicht umgehen. Ein Schurke besitzt einige Skills die ihm im Nahkampf die Möglichkeit geben dem Schaden zu entgehen, allerdings wird das nur ein menschlicher Spieler vernünftig umgesetzt bekommen. Bei NPCs, wie Sera, empfiehlt es sich einfach sie zum Fernkämpfer zu machen.
Fernkämpfer und Tanks sind nämlich leider das einzige womit die Ki halbwegs umzugehen schaft. Alles andere müsste man nahezu permanent selber steuern, also im Kampf dauernd hin und her zwitchen.

Da kommt halt auch wieder der extrem lausige Taktikmodus und die mangelnde Gruppensteuerung wie zu DA1 Zeiten zum tragen, die eine vernünftige Gruppensteuerung im Kampf leider unmöglich macht.
Und man kann halt leider auch nicht so ausgefeiltes Verhalten im Kampf vorgeben wie noch in DA1. Dem NPC sagen zu können wieviel Mana er verbrauchen darf und wieviele Tränke er trinken darf ist zwar nett, aber es fehlt halt die Möglichkeit auch zu sagen das er bestimmte Zauber/Skills in bei bestimmten Vorraussetzungen wirken soll.



Fexzz schrieb:


> die Inszenierung ist klasse. Hab gestern Abend
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, blos schon Schade das diese Inszenierung sich im überwiegenden Teil der Zeit nur auf die Hauptquest begrenzt. Man rennt ja schon förmlich nur noch durch die Gebiete und macht Nebenquests im Eiltempo um dann wieder bei der Hauptquest weitermachen zu können.


----------



## Rizzard (6. Dezember 2014)

DA:I wurde bei den Game Awards GotY.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Dezember 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> DA:I wurde bei den Game Awards GotY.


Tja, was auch sonst, etwa _Far Cry 4_? _Alien: Isolation_? _Risen 3_? _Assassin's Creed: Unity_?

_Divinity: Original Sin_ wäre zwar wirklich eine Alternative, ist nicht Hype bzw. Mainstream genug für solche Awards, typisch eben.


----------



## Fexzz (6. Dezember 2014)

Two-Face schrieb:


> _Alien: Isolation_?



Wäre für mich ein absolut ehrwürdiger Kandidat gewesen. Großartiges Spiel dass zumindest meine Erwartungen komplett übertroffen hat. Aber ja, gegen DA:I kanns dann nicht mithalten.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Dezember 2014)

Naja, meine Erwartungen hat das eher untertroffen, dachte das wird so ein richtiger Stealth/Action-Hammer, stattdessen hatte das Spiel scheinbar zu viele unnötige Ecken und Kanten.

Aber das Flair der Filme wurde mal richtig genial eingefangen.


----------



## Nazzy (7. Dezember 2014)

Droppen die Drachen nichts ? 
Gestern den im Kammwald erlegt und da war *NICHTS*, was ich aufsammeln konnte.

Das Spiel nimmt @ Himmelsfeste nochmal schön fahrt auf, gefällt mir


----------



## Fexzz (7. Dezember 2014)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Droppen die Drachen nichts ?
> Gestern den im Kammwald erlegt und da war *NICHTS*, was ich aufsammeln konnte.
> 
> Das Spiel nimmt @ Himmelsfeste nochmal schön fahrt auf, gefällt mir



Eigentlich sollten die was droppen, hab aber gelesen dass wenn man die manchmal ungünstig killt der Loot auf 'nem Baum spawnt oder so


----------



## Nazzy (7. Dezember 2014)

hmm, damn :/
30 min fight "umsonst"......


----------



## timetoremember (7. Dezember 2014)

Hat einer von euch schon das legendäre "Käseschild" gefunden? 
Die haben sich ja echt was einfallen lassen! Manchmal erinnert mich der Humor an Borderlands und das im positiven Sinne 



Spoiler



Da ist das Ding  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit: Mit dem Kamera "Hack" lassen sich im übrigen echt geile Screenshots machen. Zudem ist sie nun tatsächlich als taktische Kamera nutzbar abgesehen von gelegentlichen abstürzen beim betreten neuer Level(/-abschnitte).


----------



## dan954 (7. Dezember 2014)

Haha  wo kriegt man das denn her?


----------



## Nazzy (7. Dezember 2014)

Jau, das habe ich auch gefunden 
Findet man im Kammwald


----------



## timetoremember (7. Dezember 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> Haha  wo kriegt man das denn her?



Ich glaube das war im Kammwald irgendwo auf einer Anhöhe. Da führt auch kein Weg oder so hin. Ich habs auch nur gefunden weil ich eine Abkürzung laufen wollte und bin dann auf dem Bergkamm verzweifel rumgehüpft bin weil ich das letzte Stückchen nicht hoch gekommen bin. Und an einer Stelle ging es dann und der Käse lag auf einem Tisch rum neben einer Weinflasche  Da ist dann aber auch Sackgasse....mal kommt also nur durch "klettern" hin ^^


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. Dezember 2014)

Mal ne kleine technische Frage bezüglich DA:I...

Das Spiel läuft unter DX11 mit folgenden Einstellungen (siehe Grafik) mit durchschnittlich 30fps, für mich also komplett ausreichend. Schwankungen belaufen sich lediglich in Außengebieten oder bewohnten Gebieten bei +-2fps, wenn überhaupt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die selben Einstellung habe ich auch unter Mantle probiert. Stellenweise steigen die Framerates dadurch auf bis zu 50-60fps an, schwanken aber arg. Teilweise auf bis zu 30fps. Meine Frage dazu: Ist die verbaute AMD HD7850OC zu schwach, um halbwegs konstante Framerates zu packen? Müssen ja keine 60fps sein, aber diese massiven Schwankungen stören doch gewaltig. Hau ich via Treiber n Framelock rein, sackt die Framerate auf 20fps ein. 

(Anmerkung: Neue Hardware ist bereits in Planung.)


----------



## earlcrow (7. Dezember 2014)

hihihi 

Petition Dragon Age Inquisition PATCH THE PC VERSION


----------



## RavionHD (7. Dezember 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Mal ne kleine technische Frage bezüglich DA:I...
> 
> Das Spiel läuft unter DX11 mit folgenden Einstellungen (siehe Grafik) mit durchschnittlich 30fps, für mich also komplett ausreichend. Schwankungen belaufen sich lediglich in Außengebieten oder bewohnten Gebieten bei +-2fps, wenn überhaupt.
> 
> ...



Stell mal alles auf "Hoch", das sollte die Karte ohne AA eigentlich relativ locker packen mit Frames über 30.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Dezember 2014)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung welche Vorraussetzungen erfüllt sein müssen damit am Kartentisch der Auftrag "Der Preis der Macht" freigeschalten wird, also außer das man in der Himmelsfeste angekommen sein muss?
Hab jetzt 80h gespielt und allen möglichen Kram bereits erledigt, könnte im Prinzip jetzt auch schon zur letzten Mission in der Hauptstory aufbrechen, aber den Auftag um diesen Händler Farris freizuschalten, welcher einem Zeug verkauft das einem Inquisitionspunkte gibt habe ich immer noch nicht...


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. Dezember 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Stell mal alles auf "Hoch", das sollte die Karte ohne AA eigentlich relativ locker packen mit Frames über 30.



Das beantwortet doch überhaupt gar nicht meine Frage.


----------



## RavionHD (7. Dezember 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das beantwortet doch überhaupt gar nicht meine Frage.



Hallo,
ich denke mit der Grafikeinstellung "Hoch" ohne AA solltest Du ohne Schwankungen spielen können, das Problem ist dass die Frames vermutlich in Städten wie Redcliffe fallen weil Deine CPU zu schwach ist, die wird in dem Spiel nämlich auch sehr gefordert.


----------



## smOothee (7. Dezember 2014)

@RedDragon20: Wie RavionHD bereits gesagt hat; das liegt weniger an deiner 7850 als vielmehr am ollen FX-6300. Dem geht auch unter Mantle je nach Situation (viele NPCs also vorwiegend in Redcliff) die Puste aus. Testen kannst du das einfach indem du dich nach Redcliff stellst und die Details an derselben Stelle inkl. Auflösung runterstellst. Bleiben die Frames nahezu gleich und steigen nicht merklich an hast du den Übeltäter entlarvt; wobei eigentl. klar ist, dass dein FX da bremst.

Hatte heute endlich wieder Zeit zum Zocken: Ersten Drachen gelegt - heiss !


----------



## Fexzz (8. Dezember 2014)

Morgen kommt der erste Patch für die PC Version, aber wies aussieht wird wohl nicht den Fix für den Banter-Bug beinhalten :| Bin mittlerweile 32h im Spiel und hab nun garkeinen Banter mehr und Musik nurnoch GANZ selten, und wenn dann nur für 30 Sekunden oder so

..das ist doch echt zum Haare ausreißen, und Bioware will mir erzählen die können das nicht reproduzieren ~~


----------



## RavionHD (8. Dezember 2014)

Bin Level 15 aber ich kann den Drachen in den Hinterlanden noch immer nicht besiegen.

Diese Level 16 Risse mit den Elektromonstern in den Smaradgräbern sind echt hart, gibt's da nen Trick?


----------



## Kinguin (8. Dezember 2014)

Ist das dieser Feuerdrache? Mein Bro hat mich mal spielen lassen,fand den recht ok,war lv13 Magier aber - einfach Eisschaden nutzen/feuerresistenz/paar Tränke kaufen und dann passt das schon 
Der Kampf zieht sich aber ,aber wozu hat man seine Mates 
Finde den Schwierigkeitsgrad recht moderat,und dabei zockt mein Bro nur auf Normal - das Spiel scheint recht gut sein,wenn auch kein richtiges Dragon Age mehr

Kurze Frage - muss man eig immer die Nebenquests machen oder ist man unterlevelt dann eig für die Mainstory?


----------



## RavionHD (8. Dezember 2014)

Ja vermutlich der Feuerdrache, ich habe 2 Magier im "Kader", eines nutzt Blitz und einer Eis, ich denke ich wechsle für den Drachen beide auf Eis.

Der Drache geht ja noch in Ordnung weil man aus dem Kampf fliehen kann und somit etwas warten kann bis die Mates wiederbelebt werden, aber die Risse in den Smaragdgräbern mit diesen Elektromonstern sind echt übel, vor allem wenn sie wie in meinem Fall noch ein Level höher sind als ich, dann ist das fast unmöglich.
Problematisch vor Allem weil die Dinger absolut keine Schwachstellen haben und gegen Blitzattacken sowieso fast immum sind.
Und fliehen kann man aus Rissen nicht, sonst startet die Welle wieder neu.

In Dragon Age fühle ich mich wie Pokemon, ich trainiere meinen "Kader" auf Level 16 um endlich auf demselben Level zu sein um diese Gegner zu besiegen.


----------



## Rizzard (8. Dezember 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Kurze Frage - muss man eig immer die Nebenquests machen oder ist man unterlevelt dann eig für die Mainstory?



Zum einen brauchst du Machtpunkte um in der Story weiter zu kommen (durch Nebenquests), und zum anderen ist es natürlich schwerer.


----------



## Kinguin (8. Dezember 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Zum einen brauchst du Machtpunkte um in der Story weiter zu kommen (durch Nebenquests), und zum anderen ist es natürlich schwerer.



achso alles klar,man Bruder ist etwas genervt davon,zwar gefällt ihm das neue DA auf seine Art ganz gut, aber er hatte ein DA im Stile eines DA:O schon irgendwie besser gefunden



RavionHD schrieb:


> In Dragon Age fühle ich mich wie Pokemon, ich trainiere meinen "Kader" auf Level 16 um endlich auf demselben Level zu sein um diese Gegner zu besiegen.



kp wie das mit DA I genau ist,hab das Spiel nur 3mal bisher gespielt
Aber Pokemon ist damit eher weniger zu vergleichen,da besiege die Arenaleiter auch mit Viehern 2 Lv unter denen - aber gut der Storymodus ist auch für kleine Kinder gemacht 
im Comp Mod muss man schon auf mehr achten


----------



## Fexzz (8. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab grad meinen ersten (Hoch-)Drachen gekillt (Level 13) und zwar den in der Wüste (Western Approach heißt das Gebiet). Ich weiß nicht ob das bei den anderen Drachen auch so ist, aber meine Nahkämpfer waren komplett nutzlos, die sind ganze Zeit im Kreis um den Drachen herumgelaufen, mein Bogenschütze ist direkt beim ersten Feueratem gestorben und ich hab den Kampf quasi mit Vivienne alleine gemacht, da ihre Spezialisierung (Knight-Enchanter) absolut overpowered ist xD

Hat 33 Minuten oder so gedauert und der Lohn waren 2 Epische Items und jede Menge Crafting-Zeug (und 8k Erfahrung oder so )


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Dezember 2014)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Ich hab grad meinen ersten (Hoch-)Drachen gekillt (Level 13) und zwar den in der Wüste (Western Approach heißt das Gebiet). Ich weiß nicht ob das bei den anderen Drachen auch so ist, aber meine Nahkämpfer waren komplett nutzlos, die sind ganze Zeit im Kreis um den Drachen herumgelaufen, mein Bogenschütze ist direkt beim ersten Feueratem gestorben und ich hab den Kampf quasi mit Vivienne alleine gemacht, da ihre Spezialisierung (Knight-Enchanter) absolut overpowered ist xD



Sag ich ja...


----------



## dan954 (8. Dezember 2014)

Bei den Drachen-Kämpfen laufen meine Fernkämpfer dem Drachen auch immer direkt vor die Nase und sind nach 5s Tod wenn man kein Auge drauf hat aber zum Glück ist mein Tank so stark das es auch alleine klappt, dauert zwar seine Zeit aber es geht


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Dezember 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> Bei den Drachen-Kämpfen laufen meine Fernkämpfer dem Drachen auch immer direkt vor die Nase und sind nach 5s Tod wenn man kein Auge drauf hat aber zum Glück ist mein Tank so stark das es auch alleine klappt, dauert zwar seine Zeit aber es geht



Jede der 3 Klassen kann Drachen im Prinzip Solo legen. Man muss halt nur die richtige Skillung und ggf. Spezialisierung haben.
Ein Full Block ausgerichter Krieger bekommt Drachen auch Mühelos klein, genauso wie ein Schurke mit der Elexir-Spezialisierung das auch hinbekommt.
Und Magier Spezialisierung auf Rittlerliche Verzauberer bekommen es sowieso alleine hin.

Im Prinzip hat jede der 3 Hauptklassen irgend ein Build der total OP ist und das Spiel Solo schaft.


----------



## dan954 (8. Dezember 2014)

Ja das stimmt wohl, so machts aber doch keinen Spaß 

Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Begleiter auch Fähigkeiten nutzen können die nicht in der Leiste abgelegt sind?


----------



## Triniter (8. Dezember 2014)

Ab wann bekommt man eigentlich seine Spezialisierung?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Dezember 2014)

Wenn man hier so mitliest bleibe ich wohl lieber in den Hinterlanden, hat allerdings mehr was mit der CPU zu tun als mit dem Spiel an solches: 
 hab noch einen 1090T am Start und denn musste ich schon 4 GHz hochschrauben damit sich die Hinterlande ohne Stocker spielen lassen > will gar nicht wissen wie das in Radkliff stottert.

Hoffe ich bekomme bald meinen E5-Server aus der RMA wieder zurück damit ich mit dem Zocken kann. 

Ps: Sicher ist ein Dual-Sockel-System nicht ideal zum Spielen, aber schneller als mein 1090T alleweil.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Dezember 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Begleiter auch Fähigkeiten nutzen können die nicht in der Leiste abgelegt sind?



Nein, die können genau so wenig Fertigkeiten benutzen die nicht in der Skillbar sind wie du es als Spieler kannst. NPCs setzen nur die Skills ein die auch ausgerüstet sind.  



Triniter schrieb:


> Ab wann bekommt man eigentlich seine Spezialisierung?



Sobald du in der Hauptquest die Himmelsfeste erreichst.
Ab da an gibt es auf dem Kartentisch eine Mission welche dir die Trainer für die Spezialisierungen in die Festung bringt.


----------



## Rizzard (9. Dezember 2014)

Ich glaub diese 3 Trainer hab ich vor kurzem auch zufällig gefunden. Hab zwar mit allen geredet, aber meines Wissens hab ich nur 3 Rezepte bekommen?


----------



## RavionHD (9. Dezember 2014)

Ich hoffe das wir in naher Zukunft genug Grafikkartenpower haben um Spiele wie Dragon Age Inquisition in 4K zu genießen, hier ein Bild in 4K, @max, 2 MSAA und SweetFX:
Pic-Upload.de - DragonAgeInquisition-2014-12-02-03-28-37-57.jpg
Pic-Upload.de - DragonAgeInquisition-2014-12-09-07-06-11-55.jpg
Pic-Upload.de - DragonAgeInquisition-2014-12-02-03-29-17-39.jpg


Ohne MSAA und SweetFX sind es zwar es 5-8 Frames mehr, aber ohne SweetFX wirkt das Spiel gefühlt nur halb so hübsch.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Dezember 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich glaub diese 3 Trainer hab ich vor kurzem auch zufällig gefunden. Hab zwar mit allen geredet, aber meines Wissens hab ich nur 3 Rezepte bekommen?



Ja, du bekommst von ihnen eine Quest in der du Zutaten sammeln musst um damit am Tisch des Versorgungsoffiziers einen Gegenstand, daher auch die Rezepte, herzustellen.
Mit dem Gegenstand gehst du dann zum jeweiligen Trainer zurück und bekommst im Gegenzug die Spezialisierung.
Das sollte aber auch eigentlich selbsterklärend sein wenn man sich durchliest was die 3 zu sagen haben.


----------



## Rizzard (9. Dezember 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja, du bekommst von ihnen eine Quest in der du Zutaten sammeln musst um damit am Tisch des Versorgungsoffiziers einen Gegenstand, daher auch die Rezepte, herzustellen.
> Mit dem Gegenstand gehst du dann zum jeweiligen Trainer zurück und bekommst im Gegenzug die Spezialisierung.
> Das sollte aber auch eigentlich selbsterklärend sein wenn man sich durchliest was die 3 zu sagen haben.



Ah danke für die Erklärung.
Ja ich denke in DA:I wäre vieles logischer wenn ich jeden Text lesen würde.
Meistens ist meine Zeit beim zocken etwas begrenzt und ich überfliege die Texte. Am Ende hab ich dann das große Fragezeichen.
Dann sollte ich deren Quest evtl mal angehen. Spezialisierungen sind ja nicht verkehrt.


----------



## RavionHD (9. Dezember 2014)

Wie heißt eigentlich diese Spezialfähigkeit für Vivienne in deutsch welche OP sein soll?


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Dezember 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ah danke für die Erklärung.
> Ja ich denke in DA:I wäre vieles logischer wenn ich jeden Text lesen würde.
> Meistens ist meine Zeit beim zocken etwas begrenzt und ich überfliege die Texte. Am Ende hab ich dann das große Fragezeichen.
> Dann sollte ich deren Quest evtl mal angehen. Spezialisierungen sind ja nicht verkehrt.



Spezialisierungen sind nicht nicht nur nicht verkehrt, sie sind sehr wichtig. Selbst die "schlechtesten" Spezialisierungen machen den Charakter schon deutlich stärker.
Dorian als Magier NPC zum Beispiel wird erst richtig gut wenn er seine Necromancer Spezialisierung bekommen hat. Die Wandelnde Bombe und das man Gegner für sich kämpfen lassen kann ist einfach nur enorm gut.
Das gleiche bei Blackwall, sobald der seine Champion Spezialisierung hat ist er als Tank eine wandelnde Festung.

Die Spezialisierung sollte man sich so früh holen wie nur möglich, da Sie angestrebte Bilds, also DD, Tank, Control erst richtig abrunden. 



RavionHD schrieb:


> Wie heißt eigentlich diese Spezialfähigkeit für Vivienne in deutsch welche OP sein soll?



Ritterlicher Verzauberer, oder was meinst mit Spezialfertigkeit?


----------



## Rizzard (9. Dezember 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dorian als Magier NPC zum Beispiel wird erst richtig gut wenn er seine Necromancer Spezialisierung bekommen hat. Die Wandelnde Bombe und das man Gegner für sich kämpfen lassen kann ist einfach nur enorm gut.
> Das gleiche bei Blackwall, sobald der seine Champion Spezialisierung hat ist er als Tank eine wandelnde Festung.



Dorian kann schon Necromancer Skills. Und ich glaube Blackwall hat auch diesen Champion (oä) Skillbaum.
Dann werd ich das ja schon haben.


----------



## dan954 (9. Dezember 2014)

Ritterlicher Verzauberer nennt sich das 

Edit: Ups zu langsam, blödes Tapatalk


----------



## RavionHD (9. Dezember 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> Ritterlicher Verzauberer nennt sich das



Die starke Fähigkeit von Vivienne?


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Dezember 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Dorian kann schon Necromancer Skills. Und ich glaube Blackwall hat auch diesen Champion (oä) Skillbaum.
> Dann werd ich das ja schon haben.



Die Begleiter bekommen ihre Spezialisierungen auch automatisch sobald du die Himmelsfeste erreichst, da braucht man nichts machen. Nur man selbst muss halt den Auftrag und die Quest für die Trainer erledigen um sich zu spezialisieren. 




RavionHD schrieb:


> Die starke Fähigkeit von Vivienne?



Es gibt beim rittlerlichen Verzauberer nicht nur "die" starke Fähigkeit, der ganze Tree in seiner Gesamtheit, zuzüglich der Barriere und dazugehöriger passiver Skills aus dem Geist-tree, plus 1-2 passive und aktive Skills aus Eis, sowie ein passiver Skill aus Feuer machen die ganze Sache erst so unendlich stark.


----------



## Rizzard (9. Dezember 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Begleiter bekommen ihre Spezialisierungen auch automatisch sobald du die Himmelsfeste erreichst, da braucht man nichts machen. Nur man selbst muss halt den Auftrag und die Quest für die Trainer erledigen um sich zu spezialisieren.



Ah ok.
Ja dann sollte ich das langsam mal machen. Ich hab nämlich meinen Schurken soweit fertig (Dolche und Täuschung), und ich denke es wäre blödsinnig jetzt noch komplett in Bogen zu skillen.


----------



## dan954 (9. Dezember 2014)

In letzter Zeit stürtzt DA:I bei mir ziemlich oft einfach ohne Fehlermeldung ab, das geht mir ziemlich auf den Senker . Hat einer ähnliche Probleme?


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. Dezember 2014)

Dragon Age: Inquisition - Release-Termin für Patch 2 steht fest - News - GameStar.de

dan954, ich kann seit 2 Wochen nicht spielen, weil das Game dauernd abschmiert. Aber wie du siehst kommt heute der Patch gegen die Stabilitätsprobleme.​


----------



## dan954 (9. Dezember 2014)

Ah sehr gut wusste ich noch gar nicht, hoffentlich sind die Crashes damit Geschichte . Eben mal auf Update geprüft und noch gibts nichts.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Dezember 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit stürtzt DA:I bei mir ziemlich oft einfach ohne Fehlermeldung ab, das geht mir ziemlich auf den Senker . Hat einer ähnliche Probleme?



Ja, hab auch regelmäßig Abstürze zum Desktop, ohne Fehlermeldung. Was dabei auffällig ist, ist das es so nach 25-30h sporadisch nach längerem spielen Anfing, davor hatte ich keine Abstürze. Inzwischen hab ich es regelmäßig so alle 2-4h.
Aus meinem Bekantenkreis haben übrigens auch alle diese Problem, scheint also ein häufiger aufzutretendes Phenomen zu sein.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Dragon Age: Inquisition - Release-Termin für Patch 2 steht fest - News - GameStar.de
> 
> dan954, ich kann seit 2 Wochen nicht spielen, weil das Game dauernd  abschmiert. Aber wie du siehst kommt heute der Patch gegen die  Stabilitätsprobleme.​



Also bis jetzt ist nichts, denke mal aber auch das es erst irgendwann gegen Abend rum kommen wird.

*Tante edit sagt* LoL, grade den Himmelswüter, lvl 23 Drachen auf dieser Schneemap mit französis klingenden Namen in Orlais, mit lvl 17 gekillt. 
LvL 17 Ritterlicher Verzauberer ftw!^^


----------



## dan954 (9. Dezember 2014)

Jemand schon Downsampling mit dem neuen AMD-Treiber ausprobiert? Läuft sogar erstaunlich gut bei mir mit 3200x1800 alles auf Ultra außer Gitter, Tesselation und PostProcessing auf Hoch und MSAA aus. Ich glaube das behalte ich erstmal so bei


----------



## BartholomO (9. Dezember 2014)

So hab mir das Game auch mal gekauft, sah recht geil aus auf Youtube. Nun ca. eine halbe Stunde gespielt, schaut ja mal richtig geil aus alles bisher, Steuerung zwar sehr gewöhungsbedürftig, baer gerade die Actionreichen Kämpfe und die Schöne Grafik + Atmosphäre sind ja mal der Hammer. Allerdings, ist es so gewollt dass man von Feuer nicht gehittet wird? Bin durch ein Haus gelaufen in dem es gebrannt hat, komplett ins Feuer rein, aber der Charakter macht gar keine Anstalten gehittet worden zu sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Dezember 2014)

BartholomO schrieb:


> Allerdings, ist es so gewollt dass man von Feuer nicht gehittet wird? Bin durch ein Haus gelaufen in dem es gebrannt hat, komplett ins Feuer rein, aber der Charakter macht gar keine Anstalten gehittet worden zu sein.



Das, warum auch immer, nur im Prolog so. Später nimmst auch Schaden wenn du durch Feuer rennst.
Vieleicht soll das so eine Art Noob Schutz sein, damit die am Anfang nicht überfordert werden...


----------



## BartholomO (9. Dezember 2014)

Achso ok na dann . Wie ist es eigentlich mit dem Loot, ist des Zufallsgeneriert wie in Diablo 3 beispielsweise oder ist die Rüstung immer in der Kiste und des Amulett in der Kiste?


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. Dezember 2014)

So, der blöde Patch ist endlich da. Mal sehen, obs jetzt funzt.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Dezember 2014)

BartholomO schrieb:


> Achso ok na dann . Wie ist es eigentlich mit dem Loot, ist des Zufallsgeneriert wie in Diablo 3 beispielsweise oder ist die Rüstung immer in der Kiste und des Amulett in der Kiste?



Teilweise. Es gibt Items die man immer beim gleichen Gegner, oder in der gleichen Truhe findet und es gibt Zeug das absolut Random in denn Kisten der Welt generiert wird.



Split99999 schrieb:


> So, der blöde Patch ist endlich da. Mal sehen, obs jetzt funzt.



Jepp, grade mit dem laden und installieren fertig geworden. Der Patch ist schlanke 274MB groß.
Mal gespannt ob es irgendwas von den Änderungen gibt das mir ins Auge sticht und hoffentlich ist die Stabilität des Spiels jetzt deutlich besser.
Es gibt in einem Spiel neben richtig schwerwigenden Questbugs nichts was mehr nervt als Abstürze.


----------



## Moerli_me (9. Dezember 2014)

So, endlich ist der heißersehnte Patch gekommen, hoffentlich darf ich jetzt endlich mit meinem Xbox One Wireless Controller zocken!

Wenn dann die taktische Ansicht + das zurückswitchen auf den ausgewählten Charakter gefixt werde, werde ich endlich über meine 2h Spielzeit die ich seit dem 25.11 gesammelt habe hinauskommen..


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Dezember 2014)

So, was mir scheint ist, das die Performence besser geworden ist. Vorher hatte ich immer, trotz FPS um die 30-40 ein stotern, so wie Microruckler bei Multi-GPU, das jetzt nahezu ganz verschwunden, auch die Videosequenzen scheinen nicht mehr wie verrückt zu ruckeln, das find ich gut.

Ansonsten fällt vor allem die Änderung bei der Minimap auf, wobei ich nicht weiß ob ich die nun besser finden soll da Gruppenmitglieder dort nicht länger angezeigt werden.
Mehr ist mir bis jetzt nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## dan954 (9. Dezember 2014)

Ist das "Ruckeln" in Mantle bei euch weg, falls ihr vorher Mantle genutzt habt? Und ist Vsync bei Mantle nicht an oder spinnt die die Fps-Anzeige einfach? Ich habe trotz 3200x1800 durchgehend 80-100 fps 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ansonsten fällt vor allem die Änderung bei der Minimap auf, wobei ich nicht weiß ob ich die nun besser finden soll da Gruppenmitglieder dort nicht länger angezeigt werden.
> Mehr ist mir bis jetzt nicht aufgefallen.



Also ich finds blöd, keine Ahnung was das soll


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. Dezember 2014)

Bei mir stürzt es nach wie vor ab, leider. Werde am Wochenende mal Windows neu aufsetzen (ist eh überfällig bei mir und ich glaub mein Windows ist bissl zerschossen) und evtl. die Grafikeinstellungen noch weiter runterschrauben (so wie das "Nvidia Experience" bei dem Game empfiehlt). Sollte das alles nichts nützen, dann hab ich halt Pech gehabt.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Dezember 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> Ist das "Ruckeln" in Mantle bei euch weg, falls ihr vorher Mantle genutzt habt? Und ist Vsync bei Mantle nicht an oder spinnt die die Fps-Anzeige einfach? Ich habe trotz 3200x1800 durchgehend 80-100 fps
> 
> 
> Also ich finds blöd, keine Ahnung was das soll



Zu Mantle kann ich wenig sagen da ich es nicht nutzen kann, aber mir kommt es so vor als wäre die Performence allgemein besser geworden. Konnte jetzt selbst auf der GTX580 einige Sachen noch auf Ultra stellen und bin dabei nicht unter 30FPS gegangen wo ich vorher die reinste Ruckelorgie hatte.

*edit*
Kann ja sein das ich mir das nur einbilde, aber ich habe stark den Eindruck das man die teils drastisch bessere Performce auf Kosten des Distance Loot, welches mir nach dem Patch deutlich agressiver vorkommt und dem SSAO/HBAO erkauft hat.
Wie gesagt, kann mir auch nur so vorkommen, aber irgendwie kann ich mich diesem Eindruck einfach nicht erwehren....

Ich meine es kann doch irgendwie nicht sein das ich nach dem Patch plötzlich alles mit ner GTX580 alles plötzlich locker flufig auf Anschlag stellen kann und dann trotzdem noch zwischen 24-48FPS habe, also im Schnitt 36FPS.
Vor dem Patch kam ich auf Ultra auf grade mal 14-38 FPS, also grade mal im Durchschnitt 26FPS.
Das wären ja rund 39% mehr FPS im Vergleich zu vorher, da kann mir doch keiner erzählen das man das ohne eingriffe an der Grafikqualittät geschaft hat?


----------



## Fexzz (10. Dezember 2014)

Toll, jetzt ist die Frage: Patche ich und bekomm eventuell deutlich bessere Perfomance mit meiner GTX670 oder bleib ich auf dem alten Patch und farm noch gechillt ein paar Fade-Touched Erze und seltene Pflanzen 

Wie geil ist das eigentlich mit dem Thron in Skyhold dass man Leute "richten" kann? Ich fühl mich da wie der Kaiser aus "Gladiator"  (Daumen hoch, Daumen runter etc)


----------



## RavionHD (10. Dezember 2014)

Hey Leute,
wie komme ich auf die Burg?


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Dezember 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> wie komme ich auf die Burg?



Einfach der Questreihe im Gebiet folgen in der man das Gebiet von den roten Templern zurückerobert, am Ende bekommst du dann die Burg. Ist ne recht "lange" Quest, im Vergleich zu den sonstigen Burgeroberungen.


----------



## dan954 (10. Dezember 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> wie komme ich auf die Burg?


Musst du von oben auf der Karte gesehen hin da müsste eigentlich auch eine Questmarker sein, hat das gleiche Problem auch bin locker 10 min rumgelaufen bis mir das aufgefallen ist 

Btw, wieviele Drachen gibt es eigentlich in Emprise du Lion? Schon 3 erlegt und höre immer noch in der Ferne einen Drachen rufen 
Hat die Waffe hier auch schon jemand? Würde sich gut mit dem Käserad machen  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Dezember 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> Btw, wieviele Drachen gibt es eigentlich in Emprise du Lion? Schon 3 erlegt und höre immer noch in der Ferne einen Drachen rufen



Ja, man hört zwar noch die Rufe von Drachen, aber es sind nur 3 auf der Karte, wobei mir 3 auch gereicht haben.


----------



## Fexzz (10. Dezember 2014)

Alter seit dem Patch ist das Spiel bei mir so dermaßen "instabil". Mein Sound "stottert" stellenweise (so Inteferrenzmäßig), in Cutscenes gibts ständig irgendwelche Clippingfehler, teilweise sind Stimmen und Sounds komplett desynch...gott ist das Schlimm grad, und dabei war ich grad an so ner geilen Stelle im Spiel -.-

Edit: und auch von den FPS her hab ich das Gefühl dass ich deutlich weniger hab als vorher Stellenweise. Hab auch übelst krasse "Ruckler" teilweise, wo mein Charakter einfach mitten im Sprung oder so für 'ne Sekunde oder 2 hängen bleibt. Das hatte ich zwar vorm Patch auch, aber NUR an einer ganz bestimmten Stelle in Haven...nun hab ichs alle 10-15 Minuten...


----------



## Saguya (10. Dezember 2014)

Hab gute Performence mit dem neuen Patch und dem neuen Treiber von AMD, kann jetzt auch in 2560x1440 zocken oh. probs. Nur hab ich das gefühl, das die lade zeiten extrem länger geworden sind


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Dezember 2014)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Alter seit dem Patch ist das Spiel bei mir so dermaßen "instabil". Mein Sound "stottert" stellenweise (so Inteferrenzmäßig), in Cutscenes gibts ständig irgendwelche Clippingfehler, teilweise sind Stimmen und Sounds komplett desynch...gott ist das Schlimm grad, und dabei war ich grad an so ner geilen Stelle im Spiel -.-
> 
> Edit: und auch von den FPS her hab ich das Gefühl dass ich deutlich weniger hab als vorher Stellenweise. Hab auch übelst krasse "Ruckler" teilweise, wo mein Charakter einfach mitten im Sprung oder so für 'ne Sekunde oder 2 hängen bleibt. Das hatte ich zwar vorm Patch auch, aber NUR an einer ganz bestimmten Stelle in Haven...nun hab ichs alle 10-15 Minuten...



Hmm, die Probleme habe ich nicht mehr. Seid dem Patch ist das Bildstotern fast völlig weg und auch dieses Knarschen bei der Soundausgabe in Dialogen, was gelegentlich mal auftrat, ist auch verschwunden. Die Stabilität scheint jetzt auch bedeutend besser geworden zu sein. Hatte selbst nach 6h spielen am Stück heute keinen Absturz mehr.

Wäre der Bug mit den Grafiksettings nicht, der Patch hätte alles besser gemacht.


----------



## dan954 (10. Dezember 2014)

Bei mir ists bis jetzt auch kein einziges Mal nach dem Patch abgestürzt und auch die Zwischensequenzen laufen gefühlt "smoother".
Das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist, dass die Texturen aufeinmal öfter in der Ferne "aufpoppen"


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Dezember 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> Bei mir ists bis jetzt auch kein einziges Mal nach dem Patch abgestürzt und auch die Zwischensequenzen laufen gefühlt "smoother".
> Das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist, dass die Texturen aufeinmal öfter in der Ferne "aufpoppen"



Dürfte an den verbuggten Grafiksettings liegen. Da scheint ja einiges im argen zu liegen seid dem Patch. Das reicht jetzt wohl von agressiven Distance Loot, über Texturen die später geladen werden, über nicht mehr greifendes SSAO und HBAO bei der Vegetation, Shadereinstellungen die ignoriert werden vom Spiel, usw. usf...
An der Stelle scheint der Patch einiges kaputt gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Fexzz (11. Dezember 2014)

Geil, also läufts bei allen außer mir jetzt besser?  FML


----------



## RavionHD (11. Dezember 2014)

War das der Patch der das nun alles fixte?


----------



## Fexzz (11. Dezember 2014)

Laut Bioware ja, also kannst du die Zeile aus den Startparametern wieder löschen


----------



## BartholomO (11. Dezember 2014)

Saguya schrieb:


> Hab gute Performence mit dem neuen Patch und dem neuen Treiber von AMD, kann jetzt auch in 2560x1440 zocken oh. probs. Nur hab ich das gefühl, das die lade zeiten extrem länger geworden sind



War bei mir auch so, bei mir hat es Abhilfe geschaffen dass ich die exe als Administrator ausgeführt habe.


----------



## superscavenger (11. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe eine etwas blöde frage...ich habe aus versehen bei ebay eine englische version von inquisition gekauft...gibts irgendeine möglichkeit des auf deutsch umzustellen bzw irgnedwo die deutschen sprachfiles? Danke im voraus


----------



## Saguya (11. Dezember 2014)

superscavenger schrieb:


> Ich habe eine etwas blöde frage...ich habe aus versehen bei ebay eine englische version von inquisition gekauft...gibts irgendeine möglichkeit des auf deutsch umzustellen bzw irgnedwo die deutschen sprachfiles? Danke im voraus



Schau mal in Origin nach, vllt kannste da die Sprachfiles laden. Hab die DE vers. und kann aber auch die Eng vers. laden.


----------



## superscavenger (11. Dezember 2014)

unter spieleigenschaften find ich leider nichts....des hat man davon wenn man beim kauf nicht genau liest...die deutsche version hätt auch 42 gekostet....grummel


----------



## Fexzz (11. Dezember 2014)

superscavenger schrieb:


> unter spieleigenschaften find ich leider nichts....des hat man davon wenn man beim kauf nicht genau liest...die deutsche version hätt auch 42 gekostet....grummel



Die einzige Möglichkeit die Spielsprache zu ändern ist die Sprache von Origin selbst in die gewünschte Sprache zu ändern und das Spiel zu löschen und neu herunterzuladen. Ich hab das Spiel gekauft, mein Origin war auf deutsch -> spiel auf deutsch und keine Möglichkeit (außer Texte) die Sprache zu ändern. Originsprache auf Englisch geändert, Spiel gelöscht und neu runtergeladen -> Spiel auf Englisch in Sprache und Schrift.

Wenn du nun Origin schon auf deutsch hast und das Spiel ist trotzdem auf Englisch, dann weiß ich auch nicht. :/


----------



## superscavenger (11. Dezember 2014)

ja genau so ist es...jetzt wollt ich es mal unter mantle testen...da läufts bei mir schlechter...mit framedrops auf 19bilder


----------



## Saguya (11. Dezember 2014)

superscavenger schrieb:


> unter spieleigenschaften find ich leider nichts....des hat man davon wenn man beim kauf nicht genau liest...die deutsche version hätt auch 42 gekostet....grummel



Alternative wäre, wenn du jemand hättest der dir die passenden Ordner uppt. Data => Win32 "*loc*" ,  "*locfacefx*" und "*loctext*"


----------



## Nazzy (11. Dezember 2014)

70 Stunden und immernoch einige Gebiete, die erkundet werden müssen.... und es wird nicht langweilig


----------



## Fexzz (11. Dezember 2014)

Nazzy schrieb:


> 70 Stunden und immernoch einige Gebiete, die erkundet werden müssen.... und es wird nicht langweilig



Ja der Umfang beim ersten Spielen ist echt krass. Beim zweiten wirds dann denke ich auf so 30 Stunden rauslaufen wenn man nicht mehr jede Sammelquest und was weiß ich macht. Trotzdem, so ein umfassender Singleplayer und dann noch ein ganz netter Multiplayer ist für den Preis echt gut!


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Dezember 2014)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Ja der Umfang beim ersten Spielen ist echt krass. Beim zweiten wirds dann denke ich auf so 30 Stunden rauslaufen wenn man nicht mehr jede Sammelquest und was weiß ich macht. Trotzdem, so ein umfassender Singleplayer und dann noch ein ganz netter Multiplayer ist für den Preis echt gut!



Also ich kann nicht behaupten das ich den Multiplayer besonders gelungen finde. Meiner Meinung nach hätte man den auch komplett rauslassen können. Mit 3 anderen Leuten durch 3 nicht besonders anspruchsvolle Gebiete, in 2 SGs prügeln und zwischendrin dann mal mit gefundenen Gold seinen Charakter aufrüsten?
Das mag vieleicht am Anfang 1 Stunde Spaß machen, aber da steckt nicht im geringsten irgend eine Form von Motivation hinter die einen bewegen könnte das über längere Zeit zu spielen.
Die Zeit die man dafür verwendet hat das einzubauen, hätte man lieber in den Feinschliff des SP investieren sollen, oder aber eine vernünftige Möglichkeit einbauen sollen die Kampanie im Coop zu spielen.

Ganz ehrlich, ich verstehe auch nicht warum heutzutage jedes Spiel einen Multiplayer braucht, egal wie unsinnig es auch sein mag...
Ich meine, gibt doch genügend Spiele die beweisen das sich ein Spiel auch ohne MP verkauft, siehe Divintiy: Original Sin, TES V: Skyrim, usw.


----------



## Fexzz (11. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab schon deutlich schlechtere Multiplayer gespielt  Ich hab nun noch nicht allzu viel MP gespielt, aber mich erinnert der sehr stark an ME3 und den fand ich auch nicht schlecht. Immerhin hab ich bei Dragon Age nicht das Gefühl, dass der Singleplayer zu kurz gekommen ist um den Multiplayer reinzukriegen.


----------



## superscavenger (11. Dezember 2014)

Saguya schrieb:


> Alternative wäre, wenn du jemand hättest der dir die passenden Ordner uppt. Data => Win32 "*loc*" ,  "*locfacefx*" und "*loctext*"



ja nur woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen


----------



## dan954 (11. Dezember 2014)

Ich könnte die bei Interesse hochladen.


----------



## superscavenger (11. Dezember 2014)

ja wo?


----------



## dan954 (11. Dezember 2014)

Bitteschön  https://mega.co.nz/#!hRs2HIzD!51D7i0Mph0mWbRoC0T2aNvDgSdmvDaiLwMx4i5fjQPo


----------



## superscavenger (12. Dezember 2014)

Danke lads grad runter, das sind aber schon dragon age 3 sprachfiles? weil die datei dragon age 1 heisst*G* ich entpacks grad---


----------



## dan954 (12. Dezember 2014)

Ja keine Sorge, dass sollte ein I für Inquisition sein und keine 1


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Dezember 2014)

*Argh!* Bin grade am verzweifeln. Hab in den "Erhabenen Ebenen" nur 20/21 Regionen gefunden und bin die Map jetzt bereits 3mal hoch und runter gerannt, aber bei den 9 Höllen, ich finde die letzte der 21 Regionen auf der verdammten Map nicht.
Hab schon im Internet gesucht und mit Karten dort verglichen, aber ich finde es einfach nicht. Meine Karte ist inzwischen sogar schon besser aufgedeckt wie das was ich im Internet so gefunden habe. 

Langsam glaube ich das es ein Bug ist, oder aber ich bin zu blöd...


----------



## superscavenger (12. Dezember 2014)

oki deutsche sprachausgabe funktioniert nur der komplette text ist noch in englisch...hmm

hast du ne ahnung woran das liegen könnte? üder soll ich die en.sb löschen?


----------



## Fexzz (12. Dezember 2014)

Die Texte müsstest du eigentlich im Spiel umstellen können oder geht das auch nicht bei deiner Version?


----------



## superscavenger (12. Dezember 2014)

bei da sprachausgabe kann ich nun hin und herstellen zwischen english und deutsch...menüsprache selbst ist aber a english


----------



## Fexzz (12. Dezember 2014)

Story Spoiler 



Spoiler



Alter wie geil war die Belagerung von Adamant Fortress bitte? Argh die Inszenierung ist so episch. Und Grey Wardens wieder da, **** yeah!



Und bin ich der einzige der irgendwie 'nen kleinen Mancrush auf Cullen hat?


----------



## dan954 (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich persönlich mag den Cullen ja nicht so  dann schon eher Dorian 

Wo kriegt man eigentlich die ganze Dekoration, Betten, Pferde etc. her? 
Da scheint ja ganz schön viel Zeug zu sein und ich hab nach knapp 60 Std. z.B. noch kein einziges Bett freigeschaltet 
und zum Anfangspferd habe ich bis jetzt auch nur so ein Drachenpferd dazu bekommen.


----------



## Fexzz (12. Dezember 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich mag den Cullen ja nicht so  dann schon eher Dorian
> 
> Wo kriegt man eigentlich die ganze Dekoration, Betten, Pferde etc. her?
> Da scheint ja ganz schön viel Zeug zu sein und ich hab nach knapp 60 Std. z.B. noch kein einziges Bett freigeschaltet
> und zum Anfangspferd habe ich bis jetzt auch nur so ein Drachenpferd dazu bekommen.



Verschiedene Reittiere kannst du beim Händler der beim Stall steht kaufen. Dekorationen etc. kann man unter anderen in Val Royeaux bei einigen Händlern kaufen ,musst dich da mal etwas umschauen. Verschiedene Throne (Thröne? Throns? ) weiß ich auch nicht, hab erst 3 insgesamt und hab keine Ahnung mehr wie ich dran gekommen bin.

Und ja, Dorian ist auch irre cool


----------



## dan954 (12. Dezember 2014)

Bei welchem Händler denn? Ich hab da irgendwie keinen der Reittiere verkauft . 
Throne hab ich schon mehrere die bekommt man glaube ich unter anderem für Missionen.


----------



## Fexzz (12. Dezember 2014)

Warte..ich schau mal grad. Nicht dass ich hier grad Blödsinn erzähle.

Edit: Da. Ist kein Händler per se, ist einfach ein Schild, dass als Händler dient! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nazzy (12. Dezember 2014)

Kriegsrat kann man auch ein paar Sachen freischalten, indem man in manchen Gebieten iwas sammelt.


----------



## dan954 (12. Dezember 2014)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Warte..ich schau mal grad. Nicht dass ich hier grad Blödsinn erzähle.
> 
> Edit: Da. Ist kein Händler per se, ist einfach ein Schild, dass als Händler dient!


Hm, der Händler ist bei mir auf der Karte verzeichnet aber das Schild möchte einfach nicht mit mir reden


----------



## Charcharias (12. Dezember 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> Hm, der Händler ist bei mir auf der Karte verzeichnet aber das Schild möchte einfach nicht mit mir reden



Das kenne ich, war anfangs recht frustrierend. Bin irgendwann dahinter gekommen, dass man immer 2-3 Pferde kaufen konnte, wenn man eine Mission der Hauptquest abgeschlossen hatte.


----------



## dan954 (12. Dezember 2014)

Aber ich hab doch schon Hauptquests gemacht oder wie meinst du das?


----------



## Charcharias (12. Dezember 2014)

Also ich konnte zB. zwei Pferde kaufen und dann hatte er quasi nichts mehr auf Lager, ich habe dann eine weitere Hauptquest gemacht, bin zurück zur Feste und konnte dann wieder welche kaufen. Manchmal genügte auch die Erkundung eines neuen Gebiets.

Ich denke man braucht für jedes neue Pferd eine Art "Mindest-Fortschritt" des Spiels.


----------



## dan954 (12. Dezember 2014)

Aber ich kann im Moment ja gar keins kaufen obwohl ich noch nie eins gekauft habe. 
Aber ich werde mal nach der nächsten Hauptquest schauen ob es dann vielleicht geht.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Dezember 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> Aber ich kann im Moment ja gar keins kaufen obwohl ich noch nie eins gekauft habe.
> Aber ich werde mal nach der nächsten Hauptquest schauen ob es dann vielleicht geht.



Die Quest mit dem Pferdezüchter Herret in den Hinterlanden hast du aber schon gemacht?


----------



## dan954 (12. Dezember 2014)

Ja die habe ich schon gemacht.


----------



## Fexzz (13. Dezember 2014)

Hm, das ist ja seltsam. Hast mal gegoogelt ob das auch ein Problem für andere ist? Ansonsten würd ich einfach mal 'nen Bug-Report machen bei Bioware im Forum! Ich konnte bei dem Ding direkt als ich in Skyhold "eingezogen" bin was kaufen...und da waren mindestens 10 Reittiere zum Verkauf :/


----------



## timetoremember (13. Dezember 2014)

Es reicht nicht nurdie Pferdezüchterquest zu machen! Man muss auch den guten Mann dazu überzeugen auf die Himmelsfeste zu kommen. Am besten geht dass indem man Cassandra oder Vivienne mitnimmt dann gibt es noch eine zusätzliche Dialogoption mit der man ihn überzeugt sich der Inquisition anzuschließen. Erst danach konnte ich die Reittiere kaufen.


----------



## Fexzz (13. Dezember 2014)

timetoremember schrieb:


> Es reicht nicht nurdie Pferdezüchterquest zu machen! Man muss auch den guten Mann dazu überzeugen auf die Himmelsfeste zu kommen. Am besten geht dass indem man Cassandra oder Vivienne mitnimmt dann gibt es noch eine zusätzliche Dialogoption mit der man ihn überzeugt sich der Inquisition anzuschließen. Erst danach konnte ich die Reittiere kaufen.



Ah stimmt. Dafür muss man die Quests auf der Farm machen. Watchtower errichten und Wölfe töten war das glaub ich und dann mit Denett reden


----------



## dan954 (13. Dezember 2014)

Hatte ich schon alles gemacht, ich Depp hab nur vergessen mit Denett danach nochmal zu reden


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Dezember 2014)

Hmm, einen ärgerlichen Bug erwischt. Nach unzähligen Stunden mühevollen suchens habe ich jetzt 4 der 5 Mosaike vollständig, beim letzten fehlt mir noch 1 Teil wo ich schon wie ein Gupie nach suche. 
Na jedenfalls habe ich das unsagbare Glück das mir bei einem der vollständigen Mosaike aber 1 Teil nicht angezeigt wird, also so als wenn es fehlen würde.
Und ausgerechnet das Mosaik muss auch noch direkt in der Eingangshalle zum Thronsaal hängen, da wo man immer dran vorbei rennt!
Das stört die ganze Optik.


----------



## dan954 (14. Dezember 2014)

Ich glaube ich habe noch kein einziges Mosaik fertig 

Kennt jemand ne gute Seite mit Skillguides zu den verschiedenen Klassen? Ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich meine Begleiter gescheit skillen soll und keine Lust mich damit auseinanderzusetzen


----------



## Lavigne (14. Dezember 2014)

Gib mal bei YT " Dragon Age Inquisition - Class Build - Sword and Shield Tank Warrrior Guide" ein vom User "KineticGTR" ein, dort wirste für jede Klasse was finden


----------



## dan954 (14. Dezember 2014)

Danke  

Hat jemand die Questreihe in Emprise du Lion mit der Herrin Poulin schon abgeschlossen? Man kann ja dann am Ende über sie richten, das habe ich unwissentlich schon gemacht bevor ich die letzte Quest abgeschlossen habe und jetzt ist sie nicht mehr da 
Kann man da irgendwas machen oder kann ich die Quest jetzt nicht mehr abschliessen?


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Dezember 2014)

So geschaft, grade nach 85h Spielzeit den ersten Durchgang beendet. Alle Quests gemacht und fast alles komplementiert.

Einzige was fehlt ist 1 Bardenlied, 1 Mosaik fehlt mir eine Scherbe und 6 Thronaufwertungen fehlen, sowie ne Hand voll Kodex Einträge.
Ansonsten hab ich wirklich alles gemacht was ging. 

Wobei ich sagen muss das der Endkampf gegen Corifunkel und sein Schoßtier schon fast langweilig war.^^


----------



## Rizzard (15. Dezember 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> So geschaft, grade nach 85h Spielzeit den ersten Durchgang beendet. Alle Quests gemacht und fast alles komplementiert.



Hat Bioware nicht mal von 100-200h gesprochen?

Ich hab gestern mit Level 15 das erste mal einen Drachen versucht (in den Hinterlanden).
Meine 8 Heiltränke waren in 2-3min aufgebraucht. Ich denke ich muss noch etwas leveln (und mich besser vorbereiten).^^
Naja, ab nächste Woche ist Urglaub, dann hab ich endlich mehr Zeit.
Ich find´s auch interessant, wie einem Bioware quasi Nebenquests aufzwingt. In anderen Spielen kannst du einfach der Hauptquest folgen und bist irgendwann durch. 
In DA:I brauchst ja ständig Machtpunkte.
Gestern für die Mainquest 30+20 verbraten, und jetzt brauch ich schon wieder 40.
Ich find das System nicht schlecht, wollte es nur erwähnt haben.


----------



## Fexzz (15. Dezember 2014)

Ich find das mit den Machtpunkten eigentlich ganz cool, was mich viel mehr stört ist dieses Free-2-pläy-mäßige System am Wartable. Herp-derp du musst nun 8 Stunden(oder teilweise sogar bis zu 24 Stunden) warten, 
bevor du wieder was machen kannst. Ja, man kann das ganze zur Not über die Systemzeit übergehen, aber ich finds trotzdem Banane. Die unter 1 Stunde Missionen lass ich mir ja gefallen, aber alles andere find ich einfach dumm.

@Nightslaver, da du jetzt ja durch bist: Ich pack mal meinen aktuellen Stand der Hauptquest in 'nen Spoiler, magste mir sagen wieviel ich da ungefähr noch vor mir hab?



Spoiler



Mein nächster Schritt ist es, so wie ich verstanden habe, Corypheus Armee in den Arbor Wilds anzugreifen, da er da ja scheinbar nach Elfen-Artefakten sucht.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Dezember 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Hat Bioware nicht mal von 100-200h gesprochen?



Also 100-200h Stunden wären das niemals geworden. Man muss bei meinen 85h zwar bedenken das ich nochmal neu angefangen habe, da ich Vivienne zuerst aus einem Missverständnis herraus nicht aufgenommen hatte, als Begleiter, und somit den Prolog und Haven die Dialoge da schon gehört weitestgehend durchgeklickt habe.
Aber selbst wenn ich mir das nochmal alles angehört hätte wären es vieleicht nochmal 5-6h mehr gewesen, also statt 85h dann 91h.

Und selbst die 85h sind nur zustande gekommen weil ich wie ein blöder die Gebiete noch mehrmals hoch und runter rennen musste um die Mosaikteile und Weinflaschen zu sammeln, das hat auch einige Stunden gekostet.

Wenn man die reinen Sammelquests weg lässt, also Weinflaschen, Mosaikteile, Regionen, ect. und nur die üblichen Nebenquest und die Hauptquest machen würde, man wäre wohl schon locker nach ca. 50-60h durch. 

*@Fexzz:*
Dann bist du fast durch. Nach deiner aktuellen Mission kommt noch ein kurzes Zwischenspiel, wo du auch nochmal die Möglichkeit hast nicht erledigte Dinge zu tun und in der Feste deine Ausrüstung verbessern solltest. Anschließend folgt auch schon der Endkampf gegen Coripfeifus, sobald du ihn dann am Kartentisch startest.


----------



## Rizzard (15. Dezember 2014)

Nightslaver:
Wie weit bin ich denn etwa?


Spoiler



Hab die Mainquests gemacht in denen man auf dem Ball ist und das Attentat verhindert (oder auch nicht), und die andere Quest in der man ins Nichts kommt (beim Fallen wenn alles einstürzt).


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Dezember 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Nightslaver:
> Wie weit bin ich denn etwa?
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du beide schon abgeschlossen hast bist du etwa genauso weit wie Fexzz.

*@Spiel:*
Aber mal was anderes, findet eigentlich noch jemand außer mir das crafting in DA:I so misslungen und schlecht umgesetzt?

Das ganze fängt schon bei den Konstruktionsplänen an, theoretisch soll es auf jeder Craftingstufe (sind von Stufe 1-3 eingeteilt) einen Haufen Standardpläne geben und zu jedem Rüstungsteil und zu jeder Waffe eine verbesserte Version (diese orangen Pläne).
Aber grade von den orangen Plänen fehlten mir so unglaublich viele beim durchspielen, obwohl ich bis in die letzten Winkel der Spielwelt gekrochen bin und alles gemacht habe was machbar war und auch regelmäßig die Händler abgeklappert habe. Zum Beispiel hatte ich nicht einen Stufe 3 verbesserten Plan für die Waffenupgrades des Stabes, bei den Rüstungen habe ich keinen verbesserten Bauplan für eine Stufe 3 schwere Rüstung gefunden, usw.
Warum kann man da nicht einfach einen Händler einbauen der alle Baupläne zu gehobenen Preisen führt, das man sollte man etwas nicht finden es ggf. nachkaufen kann?
Oder platziert wenigstens die orangen, verbesserten Baupläne an Stellen wo man sie definitiv 100%ig auch bekommen wird. Es scheint ja teilweise vom Zufall abhängig zu sein welche Pläne man bekommt und welche nicht, da die teilweise random drop in diversen Behältern sein können und sind.

Oder auch die Nutzbarkeit bestimmter craftbarer Rüstungen. 
Bei der leichten Rüstung für Magier habe ich zwar eine verbesserte Stufe 3 Rüstung gefunden, die konnte aber nur von Elfen genutzt werden, was einem als Mensch natürlich absolut nichts nützt...

Weiter ging es dann bei denn Eigenschaften, welche an die verschiedenen Ressourcen gekoppelt sind und manchmal nur absolut lächerlich waren.
Was soll man zum Beispiel auf einer Rüstung für Magier mit Stärke und Konstitution, nur weil bei der Herrstellung der Eigenschaftsplatz die Kennzeichnung als Attribut mit Metall als Ressource hat?
Es gibt kein Metall was nicht als Attribut Stärke, Konstitution, oder halt beides hat.
Nicht mal Konstitution ist da brauchbar, da Lebenspunkte in DA:I einfach nur zimlich unwichtig sind. Es ist primär viel wichtiger Schaden zu vermeiden bevor er überhaupt verursacht wird (durch Ausweichen, Block, Barriere und Ressistenzen), da spielt es einfach nahezu keine Rolle ob ich nun 500 Lebenspunkte habe, oder 682 Lebenspunkte.
Das setzt sich auf anderen Items wie Magierstäben fort, wo man dann Geschicklichkeit und Klugheit drauf hat, wobei Klugheit in der Theorie sogar noch Sinn machen würde wegen der höheren Kritchance.
In der Praxis aber macht es wieder keinen Sinn weil man einfach nicht genügend Klugheit zusammen bekommt um dadurch auf eine nennenswerte Kritchance zu kommen als Magier. 

Und als wäre das alles noch nicht genug,  geht es beim Aussehn der Items weiter. Zum Beispiel ist ja die Farbe der Ausrüstung an das verwendete Material gebunden, was gerne zu Augenkrebs erzeugenden Farbkombinationen, wie Rüstungen mit knaliger oranger Farbe + rosa + dunklem Grünton führt. 

Und zum Abschluss, warum zur Hölle kann ich im Jahr 2014, fast schon 2015, immer noch nicht in einem RPG wie DA:I die Skin meiner Waffe und Rüstung so anpassen beim craften wie ich mir das wünsche, wenn ich schon dazu angehalten werde möglichst viel selber zu craften? Manche von denn besten Rüstungen und Waffen die man Craften kann sehen einfach nur so unendlich hässlich aus das ich wenn ich dann meinen Charakter in seiner gecrafteten Ausrüstung anschaue die Lust verliere ihn weiter zu spielen, weil es entweder einfach nur lächerlich anzuschauen ist, oder aber einfach so garnicht zusammen passt. (die Farbe trägt da oft auch nicht grade zur Besserung bei).

Warum kann da ein neuer crafting Plan nicht einfach ein neues Eigenschaftsschema freischalten und eine neue Skin und ich kann als Spieler dann selber entscheiden welches Aussehn ich meinem Gegenstand verpassen möchte und darf auch die Farbgebung selber festlegen um nicht unter anderem solche schmerzhafen Farbkombinationen dabei raus zu bekommen?
Das schaft doch heutzutage auch jedes noch so schlechte MMO das man seine Ausrüstung von der Farbe und der Skin her anpassen kann!

Kurz um zusammenfassend, das crafting System hat Bioware völlig vergeigt. Statt da so einen sinnlosen Multiplayer auf die Beine zu stellen hätten sie sich lieber damit auseinander setzen sollen.
So wie es im Spiel umgesetzt wurde ist es ehr ein einziger Krampf sich was craften zu wollen was auch Sinn macht und verwendbar ist.


----------



## dan954 (15. Dezember 2014)

Da kann ich dir nur 100%ig zustimmen Nightslaver. 
Ich finde das Crafting-System auch ziemlich schlecht, besonders nervig ist wie du schon erwähnt hast das man keine "Vorschau" hat wer überhaupt die Rüstung benutzen kann oder auch wie sie aussieht.
Auch trage ich als Qunari schon seit was weiß ich 35 Stunden oder so die gleiche Rüstung nur in veschiedenen Farben da es einfach keine anderen gibt und sie sieht noch nicht mal gut aus.  

*Edit:* So ich bin jetzt nach knapp 66 Stunden auch durch und im großen und ganzen hat mir das Spiel doch sehr Spaß gemacht, werde es wahrscheinlich auch nochmal durchspielen aber bis dahin lass ich es erstmal was ruhen.
Eine Frage habe ich allerdings noch zum Ende vielleicht kann mir da wer weiterhelfen der es schon durchhat.


Spoiler



Was war das am Ende mit Flemeth und Solas? Irgendwie blick ich da nicht ganz durch.


----------



## antic (15. Dezember 2014)

Ich finde die Irrlichtessenzen von den grossen Schemen irgendwie nicht.
Hab das Sumpfgebiet noch nicht entdeckt welches empfohlen wird, jedoch irgendwann schon 2/3 gesammelt 
bevor ich die RItterlicher Verzauberer Quest hatte.

Wiess jemand wo ich suchen muss?

Finde den Umfang des Spiels hammer


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Dezember 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> *Edit:* So ich bin jetzt nach knapp 66 Stunden auch durch und im großen und ganzen hat mir das Spiel doch sehr Spaß gemacht, werde es wahrscheinlich auch nochmal durchspielen aber bis dahin lass ich es erstmal was ruhen.
> Eine Frage habe ich allerdings noch zum Ende vielleicht kann mir da wer weiterhelfen der es schon durchhat.
> 
> 
> ...




Ich packe das mal auch zur Sicherheit in einen Spoiler:



Spoiler



So wie es aussieht ist wohl nicht nur Flemeth von einer alten Elfengottheit (Mythal) beseelt, sondern der gute Solas ebenfalls (Fen'Harel). Dem Gespräch nach verbindet beide eine tiefe Freundschaft, ja vieleicht gab es sogar mal eine engere "Beziehung" zwischen beiden. Jedenfalls geht aus dem Dialog noch hervor das Fen'Harel, also Solas, wie es scheint Corypheus die Elfenkugel gegeben hat nachdem dieser ihn in irgend einer Weise davon überzeugt hat das er damit das richtige tut, oder ihn überlistet hat.

Solas scheint daraufhin auch nicht zufällig bei der Bresche und der Inquisition gelandet zu sein, vielmehr sieht es so aus als wenn er zum Ziel gehabt hat die Elfenkugel von Corypheus zurück zu erlangen bevor dieser seinen Plan in die Tat umsätzen konnte, was ihm aber nicht gelang. Vermutlich hat er es nachher als Fehler angesehen Corypheus die Kugel zu geben, er sagt ja selbst das er seiner Schwäche nachgegben hat. Den Rest von seinem Verlauf an die Kugel zu gelangen kennt man ja, am Ende ist die Kugel kaputt und Solas damit gescheitert sie wieder in seinen Besitz zu bringen.
Welche Bedeutung diese  Kugel für Mythal und Fen'Harel hat wird nicht erklärt, oder welchen Zweck diese Kugel im einzelnen genau diente.

 Am Ende der Unterhaltung sieht man noch wie Flemeth in Solas Armen stirbt, ob das mit der Kugel in direkten Zusammenhang steht, läst sich nicht abschließend sagen. Seine Augen leuchten dabei auch blau auf. An der Stelle bin ich mir selbst nicht ganz sicher ob das andeutet das Mythals Macht von Flemeth auf Solas übergegangen ist, oder Mythal von Solas Besitz ergriffen hat.
Im großen und Ganzen also kann man sagen das diese Unterhaltung für mehr Fragen gesorgt hat als sie beantwortet hat. Fest dürfte wohl am Ende nur stehen das Mythal und Fen'Harel, elfische Gottheiten im allgemeinen, sowie Solas, in einem kommenden Addon, DLCs, oder Dragon Age 4 noch eine tragende Rolle spielen werden.


----------



## Drayygo (16. Dezember 2014)

Also ich kann nur sagen, wer behauptet, DA:I wäre "leicht" oder sogar "zu leicht" der spielt garantiert nicht höher als normal...Und OMFG...Ich spiele (wie immer in DA  )
einen Zwerg/Rogue/Dual-wield mit Assa-Specc...und es gibt nichts auf dieser Welt, was mehr DMG macht.. HÖHÖ...dank der Skills, die einem Bewegung etc. (der Sprung, der Charge etc, weiß nicht wie die genau heißen) ist man quasi DAS Kitemonster (ALS MELEE!)...zumal man den Charge (GEIL GEIL GEIL!) auch einfach ins "nichts" benutzen kann, um von einem Gegner wegzukommen, was bei vielen Spielen nciht geht, da man einen Gegner im Visier braucht.
Ich persönlich finde die Gespräche in meiner Kombo (Dorian/Vivienne, Sera und Cassandra) mega witzig, und habe mich bisher fast immer bepinkelt vor Lachen, das hat schon lange kein Spiel mehr geschafft. Und was auch lange kein Spiel mehr geschafft hat(mal abgesehen von Dark/Demon Souls) ist mich mit "Bosskämpfen" (High Dragons etc.) für mehr als 5 Minuten gefesselt hat. Nicht nur, dass sie auf den höheren Stufen und Schwierigkeitsgraden gefühlt ewig (ich finde das gut) dauern, nein, man braucht auch ein gewisses (ja, nicht hochanspruchsvoll, doch Konzentrationsfressend) Movement, vor allem wenn man Melee ist (Wenn man sich natürlich selbst den Spielspaß durch Powergaming/Exploits/Bugusing wie z. B. mit einem Magier außer Reichweite stehen und R gedrückt halten nimmt, ist das Pech). Alles in allem ist es in meinen Top 10 aller Rollenspiele, und definitiv VOR Skyrim (gab es da eigentlich Bosse, oder Gegner, die man nicht mit "LINKSKLICK; RECHTSKLICK-Gehämmere besiegen konnte) Achja..und es ist so mega-episch inszeniert <3 Da kommen auch nur wenige Games ran..und JA...ich bin ein bekennender Fanboy..das Spiel reizt mich so sehr, das ich wohl demnächst mal einen 2ten Schurken anfange, nur um mal als Bogenschütze durchzuspielen...dann als Tank..dann als 2Hand-Warri.. *schwärmen Ende*


----------



## Definder (17. Dezember 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich packe das mal auch zur Sicherheit in einen Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, jetzt bin ich ziemlich verwundert, hab DAI schon seit ein paar Tagen mit ~90 Std. durch aber die Solas-Flemeth Sache ging VOLLKOMMEN an mir vorbei. Wo zum Henker war das denn ? Im Abspann/Epilog kam das nicht bei mir  War schon schwer enttäuscht weil das gesamte Ende so unspektakulär und wenig befriedigend war.


----------



## Fried_Knight (17. Dezember 2014)

Definder schrieb:


> Im Abspann/Epilog kam das nicht bei mirr.



Doch, genau da. Nach den credits.


----------



## Nazzy (17. Dezember 2014)

was für critical damages haut ihr raus ?  8000 dmg mach ich mit dem Bogen@crit , wobei ich auch zwei Ringe mit jeweils 20 % KritDmg trage :>
Bin jetzt Level 22 und muss noch 3 Gebiete komplett erkunden


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Dezember 2014)

Nazzy schrieb:


> was für critical damages haut ihr raus ?  8000 dmg mach ich mit dem Bogen@crit , wobei ich auch zwei Ringe mit jeweils 20 % KritDmg trage :>
> Bin jetzt Level 22 und muss noch 3 Gebiete komplett erkunden



Da kann mein Ritterlicher Verzauberer nicht mithalten.
Wenn der überhaupt mal Crit macht dann sind es so um die 2k.


----------



## Definder (17. Dezember 2014)

Lahatiel schrieb:


> Doch, genau da. Nach den credits.



Dann muss ich das irgendwie verpasst haben... seltsam  Habs jetzt mal auf Youtube angeschaut und naja, man wird wirklich nicht viel schlauer dadurch ^^
Von dem dritten Teil hätte man etwas mehr erwarten können aber mit den Enden hat es Bioware ja wohl nicht so


----------



## RippchenMitKraut (19. Dezember 2014)

Soooo ich hab da auch mal die ein oder andere Frage zu Dragon Age: Inquisition x)
Genauer gesagt zu der "Keep".

Ich hab Origins gespielt und fand es super. Dragon Age 2 hab ich ausgelassen und bin jetzt am dritten Teil doch sehr interessiert. Allerdings hab ich vor mir DA:I für die PS4 zu besorgen. Jetzt ist die Frage gibt es die Funktionen der "Keep" auch auf der PS4 oder ist das mal eine PC Exklusivität? Dort kann ich doch soweit ich das alles mitbekommen habe, die Entscheidungen aus Teil 1 und 2 fällen um sie ins neue Spiel miteinfließen zu lassen. Also wie würde das so laufen?

Und dann noch ne allgemeine Frage zu den ganzen Quests: Bei Skyrim zum Beispiel haben mich die immer gleichen "Töte Bandit X in Höhle Y um Belohnung Z zu bekommen" Aufgaben ziemlich schnell gelangweilt und die Motivation ist flöten gegangen. Wie siehts da mit Langzeitmotivation in Dragen Age: Inquisition aus? Und vorallem ist das Spiel nach den Credits vorbei oder gibt es danach sowas wie "Freies Spiel"?


----------



## Lavigne (19. Dezember 2014)

Dragon Age: Inquisition Keep gibt es auch für die PS4. Einfach mal googlen da wirste was finden 
Quests nach Schema F gibt's natürlich auch in DA:I. Ob es jemanden schnell langweilt muss jeder für sich selber rausfinden. Ich persönlich habe damit kein Problem, ich mag es in der Landschaft rum zu geistern. Gibt immer wieder Dinge die man finden kann. 
Was deine Frage angeht, ob DA:I nach dem Ende weiterhin spielbar ist, ja ist es. Einfach mal googlen wirste auch was finden. Ich bin nach 60+ Stunden noch lange nicht am Ende und mag mir da auch nix spoilern, von daher lasse ich mich einfach mal überraschen.


----------



## Rizzard (19. Dezember 2014)

Du kannst dein PSN Konto mit EA verknüpfen. Somit hast du auch die Keep Daten.


----------



## RavionHD (20. Dezember 2014)

Diese schier unendlichen Sammelquests nerven auf Dauer, dagegen sind die bei Ubisoft ja harmlos.

Klar ist es ein Rollenspiel, aber das ist schon ziemlich krass.


----------



## Fried_Knight (20. Dezember 2014)

Musst du ja nicht alle machen. Sind eigentlich nie wirklich relevant.


----------



## Robonator (21. Dezember 2014)

Ich weiß zzt. echt nicht was ich von dem Spiel halten soll. Zur Zeit bin ich mir nicht mal sicher ob es überhaupt besser ist als Teil 2. 
Ich hab bisher ca 0 oder 10 Stunden gespielt und der Frust ist grad einfach total hoch. Man wird mit tausenden unglaublich schlecht gemachten Nebenquests bombardiert wovon gefühlte 90% über einen Brief starten den du irgendwo findest mit kaum Info oder Tiefgang, oder aber du findest z.B. die Leiche von Irgendwen auf den Weg zum Questgeber der dich bittet die Leiche zu suchen, dann kannste die Quest auch direkt abgeben... 
Dialoge sind langweilig, bieten nicht wirklich etwas und beenden sich teils sogar vorschnell, so das man den Typen erneut anlabern muss um mehr zu erfahren. Man darf Nebenquests oder so nicht immer zustimmen, sondern startet sie von alleine sobald man nach Infos zu irgendwas fragt. 
Die Gegner respawnen gefühlt alle 5 Sekunden und nerven einfach nur extrem. Man kann Taktiken etc kaum einstellen und die Follower reagieren nicht selten mal einfach total dämlich. Die "taktische Ansicht" ist unübersichtlicher als die normale und das Balancing ist eh komplett merkwürdig. 
Da biste z.B. in einem Gebiet wo nur einfache Gegner sind und plötzlich stehen mitten in dem Gebiet die total Hardcore Gegner vor dir die dich einfach aus dem Leben klatschen. 
Hitboxen scheint das Game auch nicht wirklich genau zu nehmen, anders kann ich mir nicht erklären warum mein Schurke immer aufs Maul bekommt wenn der Gegner nach vorne schlägt, ich aber hinter ihm stehe. 
Am besten sind dann noch die Momente in denen du einen Feind angreifst und kurz darauf plötzlich um ihn herum nen Haufen andere Spawnen...

Im Grunde bin ich zur Zeit unterwegs, laufe rum, töte hier und da Mobgruppen die entweder einfach zu besiegen sind oder mit mir den Boden aufwischen. Ich sammle alle 5 Meter in der selben gleich aussehenden Truhe irgendeinen Mist auf und finde Textbasierte Nebenquests ohne jeglichen Tiefgang. Auf dem Rückweg metzel ich mich am besten durch die selben Mobgruppen erneut durch die unter Umständen auch noch mitgelevelt haben. 
Ich fühle mich wie in einem schlechten offline MMORPG. 
Bislang hab ich von dem Spiel einfach nichts gutes gesehen, außer der hübschen Grafik. Ich hab das Gefühl das es schlechter wird je weiter ich Spiele. Bevor ich heute angefangen habe zu Spielen war ich eigentlich noch recht optimistisch weil die ersten Stunden ja doch noch ganz okay waren. 
Ich mach nu erstmal 1-2 Tage pause mit dem Game und schaus mir dann nochmal an. Heute hat mir das echt gereicht. Vielleicht kommt ja später mal wieder DragonAge feeling auf, leider braucht es da ja etwas mehr als den selben Titel und ein paar Charakteren aus den Vorgängern.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Dezember 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich wie in einem schlechten offline MMORPG.
> Bislang hab ich von dem Spiel einfach nichts gutes gesehen, außer der hübschen Grafik. Ich hab das Gefühl das es schlechter wird je weiter ich Spiele. Bevor ich heute angefangen habe zu Spielen war ich eigentlich noch recht optimistisch weil die ersten Stunden ja doch noch ganz okay waren.



Ja, das wird sich, was die Nebenquests angeht, auch nicht wirklich ändern. Abseits der Hauptstory und Begleiterquests bietet DA:I in der tat nicht besonders viel guten Kontent.
Denn von dir genanten Kritikpunkten kann ich fast voll umfänglich zustimmen.
Verstehe die Euphorie um DA:I auch nicht so ganz. Sicher, es ist kein schlechtes Spiel, aber auch kein wirklich herrausragend gutes.
Divinity: Original Sin war da mmn. sogar im Gesamtkonzept besser als DA:I, weniger Schwächen, mehr Humor, und mehr RPG mit besserer Balance.

Wie dem auch sei, wenn du jetzt schon von den Nebenquests genervt bist kann ich dir eigentlich nur empfehlen das Zeug soweit es geht weg zu lassen und dich an der Hauptstory lang zu hangeln, ansonsten wirst noch sehr viele Stunden mit diesen 0815 Nebenquests zubringen müssen.


----------



## natalie (21. Dezember 2014)

@Robonator: Ich stimme dir in allen Punkten zu. Die meisten Quests sind wirklich 0815 und das Taktiksystem habe ich so gut wie nie benutzt, weil es mir zu unübersichtlich war. Ich habe gestern das Spiel zu Ende gespielt und fast alle Quests gemacht. Danach habe ich dann meinen zweiten Durchgang angefangen und bei diesem werde ich mich nur noch auf die Hauptquest und die interessanten, storyrelevanten Nebenquests beschränken. Die Story ist meiner Meinung nach nämlich sehr gut gemacht und lädt dazu ein, mehrmals gespielt zu werden, da man ziemlich viele Entscheidungen treffen kann. Auch von der Inszenierung her finde ich die Story in DA:I um einiges epischer als in DA2 und es gibt durchaus auch richtig gute Gänsehautmomente, die denen in DA:O in nichts nachstehen.
Jedem Entmutigten, der noch am Anfang steht und seit 15 Stunden in den Hinterlanden unterwegs auf Sammeljagd ist, würde ich raten: Lasst die Sammelquests links liegen, weil sie nicht wirklich nötig sind und treibt stattdessen die Story zumindest so weit voran bis ihr aus Haven raus seid.


----------



## Robonator (21. Dezember 2014)

Ja naja gurke halt noch in dem Gebiet vor Redcliffe rum. Hab einfach in RPG's den drang alles zu erkunden und alle Nebenquests zu machen, sofern es keine Rennen oder zeitlich begrenzte sind. 
Fühlt sich bisher halt ziemlich billig und recycled an. Ich hoffe die Modder schaffen da bald mal ein wenig was und können zumindest dieses nervige Respawnen zurückschrauben. 
Aber immerhin hat mir dieser Teil gezeigt das auch Bioware einfach massiv nachlässt und daher erwarte ich auch nichts mehr vom nächsten Mass Effect Teil. 

Btw findet ihr nicht auch das die deutschen Stimmen der meisten Personen irgendwie komisch sind? Die klingen so blechern und schwach. Hab verschiedene Soundmodi durchprobiert. Die Englische hat so kraftvolle stimmen, mir gefällt zwar die Synchro nicht ganz so gut allerdings ist sie dort immerhin nicht so blechern.


----------



## Lavigne (22. Dezember 2014)

Kann ich nicht bestätigen, finde die deutsche Syncro sogar "besser" als die Englische.
Blechern ist bei mir nix, alles kräftig bzw "normal".
Und das man halt viele Nebenquests hat .... irgendwie muss man ja Exp sammeln 

Glaube einige erwarten einfach zuviel. Was würdet ihr denn anders machen wollen ? Man liest hier nur negatives aber wenig konstruktives.

Einfach mal entspannt der Story folgen ab und an ne Nebenquests machen und schwubs sind wieder einige Stunden flöten gegangen


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Dezember 2014)

Lavigne schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen, finde die deutsche Syncro sogar "besser" als die Englische.
> Blechern ist bei mir nix, alles kräftig bzw "normal".



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Bis vor dem letzten Patch gab es Soundprobleme und es hat sich ab und zu blechern angehört, das betraf die englische Soundausgabe aber genauso wie die Deutsche.
Seid dem letzten Patch jedoch ist alles in bester Ordnung.



Lavigne schrieb:


> Und das man halt viele Nebenquests hat .... irgendwie muss man ja Exp sammeln
> 
> Glaube einige erwarten einfach zuviel. Was würdet ihr denn anders machen wollen ? Man liest hier nur negatives aber wenig konstruktives



Na man hätte zum Beispiel 1-2 Gebiete weniger machen können und dafür eine etwas ausgedehntere Hauptquest machen können. Nachdem man bei der Himmelsfeste angekommen ist, ist die Hauptstory ja auch schon fast vorbei, das Ende wirkt nemlich zimlich überstürzt und man merkt ihm einfach an das man das Spiel da schnell zu einem Ende bringen musste.

Dann hätte man das lausige Handwerkssystem verbessern können, da hab ich ja einen ausführlichen Post über die Mängel von selbigen hier imThread verfasst.

Das spawnen der Gegner hätte man anpassen können. Manchmal gehst grade mal für 2 Minuten in irgend eine Höhle rein um eine Truhe zu öffnen, hast vorher die Gegner vor der Höhle getötet, kommst wieder raus und hast schon neue Gegner am Eingang stehen. Das wirkt schon arg unglaubwürdig, größere Zeitabstände zwischen den Spawns wären schön gewesen.

Das Taktiksystem hätte man mehr wie in Dragon Age: Origins gestalten sollen, man hat viel zu wenig Möglichkeiten das Verhalten seiner Begleiter im Kampf zu beeinflussen. In DA:O konnte man zum Beispiel noch einstellen das ein Gruppenmitglied einen Skill bei 50% Leben einsetzen soll, oder nicht einsetzen soll wenn sein Mana/Ausdauer unter 25% liegen, oder wenn ein Gruppenmitglied bewustlos ist, ect.
In DA:I kann ich nur noch sagen setze Skill bevorzugt ein, Standard, oder garnicht.

Man muss halt sagen, in vielen Belangen wäre weniger mehr gewesen, weniger Erkundung/Gebiete dafür strafere Führung in der Handlung und verfeinerte Spielmechaniken, statt möglichst viel in das Spiel prügeln zu wollen und dann am Ende halbgare Mechaninken drin zu haben, wie beim Handwerk als Beispiel.


----------



## Lavigne (22. Dezember 2014)

Hmm ok das kann ich so noch nicht beurteilen, habs zwar die Himmelsfeste aber weiter mit der Hauptquest bin ich noch nicht. 
Muss aber zugeben ich habe 3 Chars (Mage 13, Waldi 9 und ne frische Assa) mit insgesammt 97 Stunden Spielzeit laut Origin und lasse mir da Zeit. Konnte mich noch nie für ein Char entscheiden egal bei welchen Game. 

Bin auch ein etwas älterer Zocker und habs da net so eillig und sehe das etwas entspannter.

Aber unter dem Strich muss einem das Spass machen und letzten Endes gibts schlimmeres im Leben


----------



## Robonator (25. Dezember 2014)

Ich hätte mich auch über deutlich weniger, aber dafür einfach Nebenquests mit Seele gefreut. 
In Dragon Age 1 hattest du immer wieder Begegnungen mit anderen Personen, teils einfach nur zum quatschen, teils haben sie eben neue Missionen gegeben. Das ganze kam einfach 100x besser rüber als diese drei tausend Briefe die man herumliegen hat und die dann irgendne Quest aktivieren. 
Keine Stumpfen recycleten Mobgruppen die herumstehen/latschen oder sich alle 5 Min gegen die selben Gegner prügeln und eventuell kein Ressourcengefarme ala MMORPG. 
Der Rest wurd ja schon passend erklärt von den anderen.


----------



## Dennis07 (28. Dezember 2014)

Hey,
bin drauf und dran mir DA zuzulegen.
Ist es vergleichbar mit Skyrim?


----------



## KaterTom (28. Dezember 2014)

Vom Spielprinzip her schon. Vom Umfang her kommt es aber nicht mal ansatzweise an Skyrim heran.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Dezember 2014)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Vom Spielprinzip her schon. Vom Umfang her kommt es aber nicht mal ansatzweise an Skyrim heran.



Es ist nicht mal vom Spielprinzip mit Skyrim zu vergleichen da es weder open World ist, nocht es den Spieler so stark dazu anhält sein eigenes Abenteuer zu erleben.
Wenn überhaupt ist DA:I ein sehr starkes Skyrim light das abseits der Hauptstory und der Gefährten, wo es stärker als Skyrim ist, deutlich schwächer als Skyrim ist.


----------



## Rizzard (28. Dezember 2014)

Ich finde DA:I wie Skyrim. Qualitativ weder besser noch schlechter.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (28. Dezember 2014)

Wie ist die Steuerung mit Maus und Tastatur ? Wurde diese mittlerweile gepatcht ?

Glaube ich kaufe es mir nächste Woche wäre jetzt im Urlaub passend


----------



## natalie (29. Dezember 2014)

@Bios-Overclocker: Ich kam mit der M+T-Steuerung gut zurecht. Anfangs brauchte ich etwas Zeit um mich einzugewöhnen, aber wozu gibt's ein Tutorial?  
Habe mir dann noch die "Aktion"- und "Suchen"-Funktion auf die Maustasten gelegt, weil man diese Funktionen sehr oft braucht. Danach lief's dann ganz locker.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (29. Dezember 2014)

Gut Danke dir für die Rückmeldung, dann steht ja dem Kauf nichts mehr im Wege


----------



## -Atlanter- (30. Dezember 2014)

DA:I läuft bei mir eigentlich mehr als 30 Studen recht flüssig aber seit ich bei der Kaiserin war springen die 
FPS von 70-40 Bildern pro Sekunde immer wieder für 1 Minute auf 15-5 Bilder pro Sekunde um dann wieder 1 Minute mit 70-40 zu laufen. Zwischendurch liefs jetzt wieder länger flüssig. Dieser Fehler geht mir langsam auf die Nerven. Ein nicht nachvollziehbarer Performanceeinbruch von 500% sehr nervig, da 10 FPS eindeutig unspielbar sind.

Auch habe ich viele reproduzierbare Crashes gehabt:
- Wenn man sofort nach der Zeitreise ins Menü geht, bevor die beiden Gegner erledigt sind. Geht man später ins Menü gibt es wiederum keine Probleme.
- Wenn man bei diesem Staudamm das Rad dreht (nur mit Hauptcharacter und nur wenn im Vollbildmodus). Das Spiel hängt sich auf, statt eine Cutscene zu starten.


----------



## Roundy (2. Januar 2015)

Wie belege ich meine zusätzlichen Maustasten mit Funktionen?
Ich kann bei der Tastenbelegung zwar den Sound für eine Aktion hören, im Feld steht dann aber einfach gar nischt (anstatt (Maus 5) oder so) und ingame tuts auch nicht...
Gruß


----------



## Valdasaar (3. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute

Habe bei den Ingame Videos leichte Ruckler gibt es eine Möglichkeit das abzustellen?
Was mich noch stört sind die zum Teil übertriebenen Lichteffekte und die Glanzeffekte

Danke


----------



## natalie (3. Januar 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> Wie belege ich meine zusätzlichen Maustasten mit Funktionen?


Im Optionsmenü von DA:I geht das leider nicht. 
Da ich eine Logitech-Maus habe, habe ich mir die Logitech Gaming Software herunter geladen und dort ein Profil für DA:I erstellt.


----------



## Drayygo (3. Januar 2015)

Nazzy schrieb:


> was für critical damages haut ihr raus ?  8000 dmg mach ich mit dem Bogen@crit , wobei ich auch zwei Ringe mit jeweils 20 % KritDmg trage :>
> Bin jetzt Level 22 und muss noch 3 Gebiete komplett erkunden



Also mein höchster Schaden mit Zwerg Rogue(DualWield/Assa Spec) liegt bei ~25k noncrit... (mit Mark of Death)..höhö..hö...^^


----------



## Valdasaar (4. Januar 2015)

Ist die Quest *Ein Meister der Pferde - Sprich mit Dennet* verbuggt?
Der redet von *auf Euch wartet eine Menge Arbeit* und *möge der Bauer Euch beistehen* das wars bekomme nicht einmal Gesprächsoptionen angezeigt

und die Quest wo man für einen Jäger Widder jagen muss kann ich auch nicht abgeben


----------



## dgcss (4. Januar 2015)

habs mir auch gestern gekauft, da ich riesiger Skyrim vernatiker bin/war ..... noch bin ich bisl überfordert mit dem game... Ich finde sind viel zu viele Optionen , in den Optionen und dann nochmal drum rum ... also viel zu viel hick hack für meinen Geschmack. da war Skyrim einfacher vom Menü/Option strukturiert. auch mit der Angriffsplanung find ich voll schlimm.

Dennoch ist es wohl gewöhnungssache .... für mich ist es aber imo noch zu viel  aber so nettes aussehen 
System PS4


----------



## Roundy (4. Januar 2015)

es ist definitiv anders als skyrim.. nicht besser oder schlechter aber anders.
ich musste mich auch erst dran gewöhnen.
Aber jetzt machts einfach riesen spaß.
Mein persönlicher Lieblingsabschnitt war bis jetzt der gegen Neid.
Gruß


----------



## Valdasaar (4. Januar 2015)

Hat der Spielstand von DA2 Auswirkungen auf DA:I ?


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Januar 2015)

Valdasaar schrieb:


> Hat der Spielstand von DA2 Auswirkungen auf DA:I ?



Nein, hat er nicht.


----------



## Katamaranoid (5. Januar 2015)

Wie bekomme ich eigentlich den 3ten Slot für Tränke entsperrt ? Ich finde da iwie nix... 
(Bitte ohne Spoiler )


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Januar 2015)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich eigentlich den 3ten Slot für Tränke entsperrt ? Ich finde da iwie nix...
> (Bitte ohne Spoiler )



Über die Inquisitionsfähigkeiten am Kartentisch, da kannst das gegen Inquisitionspunkte freischalten.


----------



## Katamaranoid (5. Januar 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Über die Inquisitionsfähigkeiten am Kartentisch, da kannst das gegen Inquisitionspunkte freischalten.



Dann muss ich ihn wohl irgendwo übersehen haben, hatte den nämlich nirgends entdeckt... 
muss man vlt noch n bisschen weiterkommen in der story ?


----------



## Nexxor (5. Januar 2015)

..................


----------



## Roundy (5. Januar 2015)

was ist das für ein programm, dann kann ich mit i5 4670k @4ghz und 290 gegenmessen... allerdings kommen mir die fps realistisch vor...
Gruß


----------



## Nexxor (5. Januar 2015)

...................


----------



## Roundy (6. Januar 2015)

Okay werd nacher mal testen. 
bzw in welchem Gebiet hast du überhaupt gemessen?
Gruß


----------



## criss vaughn (6. Januar 2015)

Nexxor schrieb:


> Heyho,
> Ist es normal, das man mit einer Palit Jetstream GTX 970 auf der Voreinstellung Ultra nur zwischen 45-55 fps bekommt?
> Zudem hab ich mal mit perfoverlay.drawgraph die Auslastung der CPU und GPU angeschaut, die GPU bleibt konstant auf einer Linie, die CPU jedoch springt des öfteren ziemlich in die Höhe, dann kommen auch Ruckler bzw. Standbilder, der Ton hängt dann auch. Die CPU ist ein i7 2600k 3,4 Ghz. Bringt eine Übertaktung des  Prozesserors eventuelle Besserung? Flüssliges Spielen ist das denkbar gar nicht.
> 
> ...



Eine Ferndiagnose ist zwar nicht immer korrekt / einfach, aber ich würde es anders interpretieren: Deine GPU scheint dauerhaft gefordert bzw. ausgelastet zu sein, sprich bei 99,99 % - ein vollkommen normales Verhalten für ein aktuelles Spiel. Dass die CPU-Auslastung schwankt, liegt an dem Spiel bzw. dem Spielverlauf. Es gibt fordernde Momente (viele NPC's, Physikberechnung in Kämpfen etc.), jedoch schwanken diese - ebenfalls ein normales Verhalten. Allerdings solltest du keine wirklichen Standbilder etc. erleben^^ Tritt das Verhalten auch bei niedrigeren Einstellungen auf? Da du unter DX11 spielst, kannst du dir mit diversen Programmen, detaillierte Info's einblenden lassen. Interessant wären die CPU-Lastverteilung auf die Kerne, sowie RAM- bzw. Pagefileauslastung - bspw. via MSI-Afterburner & HWINFO.


VG,
criss


----------



## Nexxor (6. Januar 2015)

..........................


----------



## Roundy (6. Januar 2015)

Log mal mit gpu-z mit und lads dann hoch.
Unter dx11 hab ich auf ultra ca. 30-45 fps mit mantle 45-60.
Die ruckler hab ich allerdings nicht.
In anderen Gebieten mit nicht so viel Gras oder schatten Effekten sind doe fps eigentlich auf 60.
Ich bin gleich daheim und mach mal nen screeny von meinen grafik settings, screenies kannst ingame mitm afterburner machen.
Gruß


----------



## Nexxor (6. Januar 2015)

............


----------



## Roundy (6. Januar 2015)

So hier mal meine Normalen Settings mit denen ich spiele (hier DX11, gedaddelt wird eigentlich unter Mantle)
Oben links das OSD vom Afterburner, sieht man auch jeweils CPU auslastung pro kern und graka belastung (VRAM, Takt usw..)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann hier noch Ingame:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## Nexxor (6. Januar 2015)

....................


----------



## Roundy (6. Januar 2015)

Läuft vllt dein ram oder dein vram über?
Gruß


----------



## Nexxor (6. Januar 2015)

..................


----------



## Roundy (6. Januar 2015)

Dann hab ich auch keine idee mehr... sry.
Eventuell mal die cpu testweise übertakten wenn das ohne weiteres geht...
Gruß


----------



## Feleos (7. Januar 2015)

Moin Leute, sry euren Fluss zu unterbrechen aber ich hab n Problem mit dem Multiplayer... Und zwar will ich mit nem Kumpel zusammen den multiplayer starten, doch kann weder er mir noch umgekehrt bzw wir einem öffentlichem zuammen beitreten... Fühl mich ziemlich von EA verarscht...

Es kann nciht angehen, das die aus ME3 nichts gelernt haben bezüglich dem Multiplayer... Echt sehr schade


----------



## Katamaranoid (8. Januar 2015)

Hat noch jemand das Problem?

Ich kann in Emprise Du Lion die Mission nicht starten, da ich die Kiste der Frau nicht untersuchen kann :/


----------



## Triniter (9. Januar 2015)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand das Problem?
> 
> Ich kann in Emprise Du Lion die Mission nicht starten, da ich die Kiste der Frau nicht untersuchen kann :/



Ich musste irgendwie hinter die Bank stehen, so dass du der Frau ins Gesicht schaust, dann konnte ich die Kiste benutzen.


----------



## MOD6699 (12. Januar 2015)

Hey Leute, 

ich hab das Problem das die Risse in den Hinterlanden fast unschaffbar werden für mich. Bin Lvl 8 und wenn ich nur in die Nähe kommen lieg ich im Dreck. Es handelt sich um die Risse nordwestlich und südwestlich. Sollte ich vorher wo anders hin (fahlbruch z.b.) oder sind da die Gegner noch stärker? 

Grüße


----------



## Laggy.NET (12. Januar 2015)

Ist denke ich so beabsichtigt, dass man einige Risse erst mit höherem Level schafft. Am besten erstmal die Hauptquests weiter machen und einige Nebenquests. Gebiet betreten und sofort alles erforschen/erledigen ist nicht drinn.


----------



## sh4sta (12. Januar 2015)

Die Risse(also die Dämonen) sind an den stellen glaub ich lvl 12. Fahlbruch fing bei mir auch erst mit lvl 12 Gegner an. Bin dann erst mal zur Sturmküste^^


----------



## Rizzard (12. Januar 2015)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Ist denke ich so beabsichtigt, dass man einige Risse erst mit höherem Level schafft. Am besten erstmal die Hauptquests weiter machen und einige Nebenquests. Gebiet betreten und sofort alles erforschen/erledigen ist nicht drinn.



Ja das ist natürlich Absicht.
Ist logisch das Lvl 12 Risse mit Lvl 8 kaum zu händeln sind.^^
Ich finde das System soweit ganz gut. Fahlbruch, Erhabene Ebenen und Kammwald wären neben den Hinterlanden eher Anfangsgebiete.
Aber bis auf die Risse kann man in den Hinterlanden anfangs gut und gerne 10-20h verbringen um zu leveln (durch Nebenquests usw).


----------



## MOD6699 (15. Januar 2015)

Bin jetzt weiter in der Hauptstory hab zwar schon bisschen was im Fahlbruch gemacht aber das meiste war in den Hinterlanden. Mit 25h Spielzeit bisher fragt man sih wie lange das Spiel dauert... Aber an sich bin ich echt zufrieden bisher. Macht Laune und ist scheinbar riesengroß. Und das obwohl ich solche Partiespiele mit einer Gruppe eigentlich gar nicht so mag.

btw ab wann sollte man denn den Drachen legen in den Hinterlanden?


----------



## Mottekus (15. Januar 2015)

wann man das sollte weiss ich nicht. ich hab ihm mit lvl 15 erklärt wer das sagen hat


----------



## Rizzard (15. Januar 2015)

Mottekus schrieb:


> wann man das sollte weiss ich nicht. ich hab ihm mit lvl 15 erklärt wer das sagen hat



Ich hab ihn sogar erst mit Lvl 16 oder 17 gemacht.
Seine Drops sind dann halt (was Waffen oder ähnliches angeht) nutzlos.

Zudem bekommt man keine Exp, wenn man mehr als 3 Lvl über dem Gegner ist.


----------



## Mottekus (15. Januar 2015)

stimmt. ich habe mich auch immernoch nicht mit dem Crafting auseinander gesetzt muss ich gestehen xD ich denke da setze ich mich mal heute abend nen stündchen dran


----------



## Roundy (15. Januar 2015)

Ich hab ihn jwtzt grad auf Level 14 gelegt..
Bin jetzt auf der suche nach dem Drachen bei der sturmküste der kämpft ja mit nem riesen und ist mir dann aber weggeflogen 
Weiß einer wohin?
Gruß


----------



## Rizzard (15. Januar 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn jwtzt grad auf Level 14 gelegt..
> Bin jetzt auf der suche nach dem Drachen bei der sturmküste der kämpft ja mit nem riesen und ist mir dann aber weggeflogen
> Weiß einer wohin?
> Gruß



Den triffst du erst später, wenn du die Mission mit den roten....... bekommst.


----------



## MOD6699 (15. Januar 2015)

Wie ist eigentlich eure Gruppenzusammenstellung? Also mit wem geht ihr gern ausm Haus? Mich begleiten: Blackwall, Dorian und Sera


----------



## Roundy (15. Januar 2015)

Bei mir der eiserne bulle dorian und Vivienne (<- schreibt man die so?)
Dorian auf eis, vivienne auf geist und der bulle als tank auf zweihand und da kommt jetzt noch vorreiter dazu.


----------



## MOD6699 (15. Januar 2015)

Bei mir ist Blackwall auf 2H Waffe, Sera auf Dolche, Dorian auf Feuer und ich gerade auf Feuer


----------



## Roundy (15. Januar 2015)

ich selbst bin bogenschütze auf schütze und Verstohlenheit 
35 Spielstunden seit weihnachten... läuft doch ^^
Gruß


----------



## Aldrearic (17. Januar 2015)

Unterschiedlich. Ich bin Krieger lvl12. Meist bin ich mit Blackwall,Solas und Vivienne unterwegs. 2 Krieger, 2 Magier. Manchmal auch mit Sera oder Varric anstelle von 2 Magier.

Ist Bogenschütze Anfangs schwerer zu lvln als später?

Ich freu mich schon auf den Drachen


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Januar 2015)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Ist Bogenschütze Anfangs schwerer zu lvln als später?



Ehr im Gegenteil, Dieb / Bogenschütze ist sogar eine der am einfachsten zu levlenden Klassen da du schnell viel und hohen Schaden machst. Dieb (Bogen) /Assassine gilt nicht umsonst neben dem Magier / Ritterlicher Verzauberer als eine der absolut op Klassenkombinationen im Spiel, möchte an der Stelle auch nur mal an den Artikel hier auf PCGH erinnern wo ein Dieb (Bogen) / Assassine alleine (ohne Gruppe) Alptraum durchgespielt hat.


----------



## Roundy (17. Januar 2015)

Wenn ich gegen nur einen gegner kämpfen muss, (egal wie stark hauptsache Nahkampf) hab ich eigentlich schon gewonnen, da ich durchs wegrollen meist nicht einen hit kassiere...
Allerdings kann ich aich nicht so viel einstecken.
Auf Assassine hab ich mich aber noch nicht spezialisiert, hab erst an handwerler gedacht...
Bin jetzt level 15.
Gruß


----------



## Aldrearic (17. Januar 2015)

Hab am Anfang Bogen versucht, Schaden hab ich damit so gut wie keinen gemacht  Bis Level 4 oder so. Ein schurke mit Dolchen macht OP Schaden, ist mir im späteren Verlauf auch aufgefallen. Magier versuch ich dann später auch noch zu spielen.

BTW: habt ihr das auch? Bei mir friert in zufälligen Zeitabständen der Charakter ein und bleibt irgendwo für Sekunden hängen, alles andere geht weiter. Vielleicht leigt es auch an der Grafikkarte, da ich momentan nur ne langsame 750 ti drin hab. 

Edit: Ich weis gar nicht was so viel Inventarplätze benötigt. Mit der gesammten Ausrüstung, auch die die die anderen tragen auf höchstens 45 und keine 60 wie es jetzt der Fall ist. Das was ich bei meinem Spielecharakter angezeigt bekomme, ist total auf keine 35 zu rechnen. Wo geht der andere Platz verloren?

Die sollten endlich mal eine Lagertruhe einbauen, oder das Inventar erweitern lassen.


----------



## Roundy (18. Januar 2015)

Wertgegenstände, alles was du mitnimmst (untotengehirn oder son Müll,  jede statue) belegt platz... ich hab da auch immer nen problem damit.
Der messerschurke macht zwar mega schaden, geht aber auch über schnell drauf...
Wenn du magier spielen willst, kannst doch auch einfach mit solas oder so rum rennen, und kämpfen. 
Ich find Magier aber viel zu schwach bzw komm damit nicht zurecht.
Gruß


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Januar 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> Wertgegenstände, alles was du mitnimmst (untotengehirn ider son Müll,  jede statue) belegt platz... ich hab da auch immer nen problem damit.
> Der messerschurke macht zwar mega schaden, geht aber auch über schnell drauf...
> Wenn du magier spielen willst, kannst doch auch einfach mit solas oder so rum rennen, und kämpfen.
> Ich find Magier aber viel zu schwach bzw komm damit nicht zurecht.
> Gruß



Magier wird auch erst richtig stark wenn er spezialisiert ist, vorher ist er in der tat was schwächer als Dieb oder Krieger. Nekromant ist zum Beispiel eine zimlich gute DD-Klasse die mit der Leichenexplosion ordentlich Schaden machen kann, auch wenn ein Dieb / Assassine mit Todesmahl immer noch deutlich mehr Schaden macht. Als Ritterlicher Verzauberer macht man zwar keinen derben Schaden aber ist dafür nahezu nicht tot zu bekommen da man seinen Schild faktisch permanent aufrecht erhalten kann.




			
				Aldrearic schrieb:
			
		

> Hab am Anfang Bogen versucht, Schaden hab ich damit so gut wie keinen gemacht  Bis Level 4 oder so.



War natürlich nicht weit genug. Wenn du den Bogentree durch hast und noch aus Sabotage das Gift mit rein nimmst machst du schon ganz ordentlichen Schaden, mit Assassine als Spezialisierung und Todesmahl als Skill haust du dann viele Gegner mit einem Schuss aus den Latschen und hast deutlich bessere Fähigkeiten zu überleben als ein Dieb auf Nahkampf.


----------



## Aldrearic (18. Januar 2015)

Danke für den Tipp. Muss ich den Müll mal loswerden. Ich hab mir Notizen gemacht, was ich inetwa wo finde. Waffen Rüstung für höheres Level. Muss ich dann halt immer alles wieder absuchen um es zu holen. Nervig sind auch die langen Distanzen. Ohne Reitpferd dauert das ne halbe Stunde.
Muss ich mal Sera wieder weiter ausrüsten und spezialisieren. Hört sich gut an das mit Gift.

Edit: Fauchende Ödnis ist ja mal die Hölle des laufens.


----------



## Laggy.NET (20. Januar 2015)

Also mittlerweile ist mir das Inventarsystem zum Verhängnis geworden. Ich hab nun 40 Stunden auf der Uhr und sämtliche Nebenquests in den Hinterlanden abgeschlossen. Hab die Map komplett aufgedeckt und so gut wie alles eingesammelt.

Hab dann vor dem verkauf der schwächeren Items immer schön die Erweiterungen/Griffe usw. entfernt, da ich die ja noch für andere Waffen brauchen kann. Ringe habe ich auch locker an die 30 Stück.

Problem a): Wofür sind die ganzen Ringe. Ja, es steht irgend eine Eigenschaft/Fähigkeit da, aber bekomme ich wirklich 60% mehr schaden für ne Fähigkeit, wenn ich 2x 30% ringe trage? Die Ringe wären dann ja absolut essentiell und extrem wertvoll. Werde jedoch damit quasi überhäuft...

Problem b): die Ganzen Waffen und rüstungsaufwertungen Ich hab sie abgebaut und nun hab ich sie alle im Inventar unter "Aufwertungen"
Wenn ich die Teile verkaufen will, woran erkenne ich nun, welche Teile ich noch gebrauchen kann und welche nicht??? Wenn ich die Waffen z.B. beim Schmied aufrüste, kann ich z.B. für WaffenArt A in slot B nur 1-2 Aufwertungen auswählen. Sprich, das ganze ist sowohl von Waffenart als auch Slot der Waffe abhängig. Das ganze ist aber irgendwie für mich im Inventar nicht nachvollziehbar.

Wie erkenne ich z.B. die Aufwertungen für z.B. Schwerter, damit ich mir die besten Aufwertungen aufheben kann und an ein später gefundenes gutes Schwert drann machen kann? Woher weis ich, ob das Schwert dann auch die entsprechenden Slots für genau diese Teile hat (nicht dass sie später ausgegraut sind, weil sie nicht zum Schwert passen)


Ich blick da hinten und vorne einfach nicht durch, wie das funktionieren soll.



Und noch eine Frage: Wenn ich als Magier z.B. verstärkt auf Feuer Fähigkeiten skille. Hab ich einen Vorteil, wenn ich dann einen Feuerstab nutze, da mir die passiven Fähigkeiten auch hier Vorteile bringen oder ist die Wahl des Elements beim Stab völlig egal?


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Januar 2015)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Also mittlerweile ist mir das Inventarsystem zum Verhängnis geworden. Ich hab nun 40 Stunden auf der Uhr und sämtliche Nebenquests in den Hinterlanden abgeschlossen. Hab die Map komplett aufgedeckt und so gut wie alles eingesammelt.
> 
> Hab dann vor dem verkauf der schwächeren Items immer schön die Erweiterungen/Griffe usw. entfernt, da ich die ja noch für andere Waffen brauchen kann. Ringe habe ich auch locker an die 30 Stück.
> 
> ...



Und wozu willst du denn ganzen Mist aufheben? Du kannst es dir doch selber craften, also wozu die schrottigen Aufwertungen aufheben? Vorteil vom selber craften, Ressourcen nehmen keinen Inventarplatz weg, Nachteil, man muss halt mal bisschen Ressourcen abbauen und bei Händlern Geld für Aufwertungspläne ausgeben.


----------



## Laggy.NET (20. Januar 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und wozu willst du denn ganzen Mist aufheben? Du kannst es dir doch selber craften, also wozu die schrottigen Aufwertungen aufheben? Vorteil vom selber craften, Ressourcen nehmen keinen Inventarplatz weg, Nachteil, man muss halt mal bisschen Ressourcen abbauen und bei Händlern Geld für Aufwertungspläne ausgeben.



Selbst craften hab ich noch nicht wirklich ausprobiert, ist zwar umständlicher, ist aber wahrscheinlich das sinnvollste. Hab nur bedenken, dass mir da mittelfristig die Ressourcen ausgehen. Stoffe bekommt man ja nur von Gegnern die man getötet hat. Sobald man die Lager beseitigt hat, respawnen die aber nicht mehr. Aber damit werd ich wohl leben müssen... EDIT: Ok, kaufen kann man sie sicherlich auch...


Na ja, das Game versucht irgendwie simpel zu sein, aber für mich verkompliziert es irgendwie vieles. Viele Rollenspielmechaniken, die sich bei mir mittlerweile eingebrannt haben funktionieren hier nicht mehr. Alleine dass man keine Kisten hat, um sein Loot für später aufzuheben macht mich fast wahnsinnig. Hab z.B. etliche items für die ich noch 1-2 Level brauche.


----------



## Zybba (20. Januar 2015)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Problem a): Wofür sind die ganzen Ringe. Ja, es steht irgend eine Eigenschaft/Fähigkeit da, aber bekomme ich wirklich 60% mehr schaden für ne Fähigkeit, wenn ich 2x 30% ringe trage?


Meines Wissens JA. Du kannst das Ganze überprüfen, indem du erst deine Charakterwerte ohne die Ringe testest. Danach legst du sie an und guckst nochmal nach. Es gibt für jedes noch so kleines Attribut einen Eintrag. Und ja, es IST total umständlich. ^^
Gefühlt ist es später aber besser, auf Crits zu gehen als auf Spells. Allerdings kommt das sicher auch noch auf die Klasse an und wie spambar deren Fähigkeiten sind...



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Problem b): die Ganzen Waffen und rüstungsaufwertungen Ich hab sie  abgebaut und nun hab ich sie alle im Inventar unter "Aufwertungen"
> Wenn ich die Teile verkaufen will, woran erkenne ich nun, welche Teile  ich noch gebrauchen kann und welche nicht??? Wenn ich die Waffen z.B.  beim Schmied aufrüste, kann ich z.B. für WaffenArt A in slot B nur 1-2  Aufwertungen auswählen. Sprich, das ganze ist sowohl von Waffenart als  auch Slot der Waffe abhängig. Das ganze ist aber irgendwie für mich im  Inventar nicht nachvollziehbar.


Ich habe die immer alle vertickt. Im Grund kannst du ja nach Belieben eigene herstellen, sobald du die Rezepte hast. Falls du einen Griff -10 level mit dir rumschleppst, ist er es sicher nicht mehr wert.



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Und noch eine Frage: Wenn ich als Magier z.B. verstärkt auf Feuer  Fähigkeiten skille. Hab ich einen Vorteil, wenn ich dann einen Feuerstab  nutze, da mir die passiven Fähigkeiten auch hier Vorteile bringen oder  ist die Wahl des Elements beim Stab völlig egal?


Das weiß ich leider nicht. Allerdings habe ich immer einen anderen Stab verwendet, um mit einem Magier direkt mindestens zwei Elemantarschadensarten abzudecken.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Januar 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Das weiß ich leider nicht. Allerdings habe ich immer einen anderen Stab verwendet, um mit einem Magier direkt mindestens zwei Elemantarschadensarten abzudecken.



Skills die die Stärke deiner Feuerfertigkeiten erhöhen haben meines Wissens keine Auswirkungen auf den Schaden vom Stab da dieser nicht als "Zauber" zählt.
Davon unabhängig, würde ich aber auch immer versuchen mit dem Stab den Elementarschaden ab zu decken wo man keine oder nur wenig Zauber hat. Später, sobald man die Prestigeklasse hat, spielt es aber dann nicht mehr die Geige
welches Element man mit dem Stab abdeckt da man dann in aller Regel seinen Primärschaden sowieso aus den Zaubern der Prestigeklasse holt, welche eigentlich gegen nahezu alle Gegner gleich effektiv sind.



			
				Laggy.NET schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst craften hab ich noch nicht wirklich ausprobiert, ist zwar umständlicher, ist aber wahrscheinlich das sinnvollste.



Ist das einzig sinnvolle, ohne Möglichkeit Dinge zu lagern.
Und es ist weniger umständlich als man denkt.
Über Ressourcen würde ich mir auch keinen Kopf machen, ich habe als Magier bis Spielende mehr Stoffe gefunden gehabt als ich verbrauchen konnte und das obwohl ich alle Gebiete gesäubert habe und Stoff nicht sehr gezielt gesammelt habe. Außerdem laufen auch nach dem säubern von Gegnerlagern immer noch kleine Gruppen der Gegner in den Gebieten rum, welche auch respawnen, so das man weiterhin jede Stoffart sammeln kann, wenns wirklich ausgehen sollte.


----------



## Triniter (20. Januar 2015)

Ich hab auch erst jetzt so richtig mit Craften angefangen... Das ist schon ziemlich mächtig. Wer verkauft denn so richtig gute Rezepte für die Aufwertungen?


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Januar 2015)

Triniter schrieb:


> Ich hab auch erst jetzt so richtig mit Craften angefangen... Das ist schon ziemlich mächtig. Wer verkauft denn so richtig gute Rezepte für die Aufwertungen?



Die richtig guten Aufwertungen bekommst du erst wenn du einen Inquistions Perk ausgwählt hast und selbst dann muss man die Händler immer mal wieder abklappern da die Rezepte Random erscheinen, wobei es auch etwas vom Vortschritt im Spiel abzuhängen scheint wann sie im Inventar sind.
Allerdings muss ich sagen das diese Lösung von Bioware alles andere als elegant und gut gelöst ist, ehr sogar recht nervig...


----------



## amanuk (20. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

ich hoffe das ich hier richtig bin, wenn nicht bitte in das richtige Unterforum verschieben.

Wie alle anderen habe ich mir das Spiel gekauft weil ich ein Fan der Reihe bin.
Leider kann ich das Spiel im Moment überhaupt nicht spielen.

Sobald ich das Spiel starte liegt meine CPU Auslastung bei 100% und das Spiel wird dadurch praktisch unspielbar.
Alle 5 bis 10 Sek bleibt das Spiel kurz(2-3 Sek) stehen, danach läuft das Spiel in beschleunigtem Tempo so als ob er den Hänger nachholen möchte, dann ein paar Sekunden normal und wieder mit einem Hänger das ganze von Vorne.
Wenn ich ins Menü gehe kann es sogar passieren, dass das Spiel für bis zu 30 Sek hängt, dann geht es wieder kurz und wieder sehr lange Hänger. Die CPU Auslastung ist dann auch immer bei 100% 

Es ist auch ganz egal welcher Grafikeinstellungen ich nutze Ultra- oder Niedrig. Das Problem bleibt.

Hier ein paar Daten zum meinem System:
Prozessor: Intel i5-4570 3.20GHz
Grafikkarte: GTX 970
RAM: 8,00 GB
System: Win7 64 Bit.

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass das Problem mit der CPU Auslastung zusammen hängt nur weiß ich nicht was ich dagegen tun kann.

Kann mir hier jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## Aldrearic (21. Januar 2015)

Ich hab diese Dinge auch verkauft, nimmt nur Platz weg. Durch die Inquisition, glaub nen Bonus konnt ich jetzt bis zu 75 Dinge im Inventar sammeln.

Hab Intels ETU im Hintergrund laufen lassen. Ich kann dir derzeit auch nicht sagen woran es liegt. Hab in meinem PC derzeit ne 750 Ti am laufen. nur einmal kurz auf 97% Auslastung, normal zwischen 25 und 75% CPU Auslastung.


----------



## Rizzard (21. Januar 2015)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Ich hab diese Dinge auch verkauft, nimmt nur Platz weg. Durch die Inquisition, glaub nen Bonus konnt ich jetzt bis zu 75 Dinge im Inventar sammeln.



Es geht sogar noch mehr. Den Boni gibts öfter.

Ich muss auch sagen die Aufwertungen und Ringe benötigen sehr viel Platz.
Gerade bei den Aufwertungen sollte man immer mal wieder durchmisten. Low Level Aufwertungen verkaufen oder einfach raus schmeißen.

Das ganze Craftingsystem ist sowieso sehr .... naja ihr wisst schon.
Man hat dies und das, weis nicht genau wieviel dies und jenes bewirkt usw.
Nutzerfreundlich hat das Bioware imo nicht hinbekommen. Für mich war das nur Beiwerk dem ich hin und wieder Beachtung schenkte.


----------



## Zybba (21. Januar 2015)

amanuk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hoffe das ich hier richtig bin, wenn nicht bitte in das richtige Unterforum verschieben.
> 
> ...


Hi,
wilkommen!

Wenn du meinst, dass es an der CPU liegt, dann erstell am besten einen eigenen neuen Thread im entsprechenden Unterforum:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/41
Da bekommt dein Problem sicher mehr Beachtung und zielgerichtete Hilfe. 
Der entsprechende Thread könnte dann sicher wenn nötig auch noch verschoben werden.


----------



## amanuk (21. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

danke für die Antworten.
Ich meine nicht dass die CPU Schuld an der Auslastung ist sondern dass DA:I meine CPU mit 100% auslastet und dadurch das Spiel ruckelt und unspielbar ist.
Ich habe etwas gegoogelt und herausgefunden, dass es recht viele Leute gibt die das gleich Problem haben. Leider habe ich keine Lösung für das Problem gefunden.
Ich glaube gelesen zu haben dass das Spiel auf Rechnen mit AMD CPU besser läuft aber ich kann nicht glauben dass meine CPU i5 4570 zu langsam für das Spiel sein sollte. 

Ich habe noch ein paar aktuelle Spiele und die kann ich alle auf den höchsten Einstellungen flüssig spielen, in der Regel mit 60 FPS.


----------



## Zybba (21. Januar 2015)

Ach so.
Leider kann ich trotzdem nicht helfen. :I


----------



## MOD6699 (26. Januar 2015)

Hab ihn jetzt gelegt mit Lvl 13... Dachte da geht man hin und haut ihn um. Denkste... verschiedene Phasen und so


----------



## Triniter (26. Januar 2015)

Ich hab mittlerweile alle 10 Drachen getötet (Quest ist abgeschlossen) aber warum bekomme ich den Erfolg in Origin dann nicht?


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Januar 2015)

Triniter schrieb:


> Ich hab mittlerweile alle 10 Drachen getötet (Quest ist abgeschlossen) aber warum bekomme ich den Erfolg in Origin dann nicht?



Ist ein bekannter Bug, da wurde vermutlich die Zahl der getöteten Drachen ab irgend einer Stelle nicht mehr vom Spiel aktuallisiert und folglich kannst du dann alle 10 Drachen töten, aber der für den Origin Erfolg wird es nicht aktuallisert.


----------



## Mottekus (26. Januar 2015)

einmal ein 400mb update und ein 92 mb update vorhin gezogen? was istn das?


----------



## Aldrearic (27. Januar 2015)

Bei mir hat Inquisition noch nie geupdatet. Immer noch auf V 1.0 Gibt es da einen Bug ? Oder hält EA die Updates zurück weil sie Probleme verursachen?


----------



## -Atlanter- (28. Januar 2015)

@Aldreaic
Natürlich gab es Updates. Diesen Monat kam Update Nr. 3 für PC:
Dragon Age: Inquisition - Patch Notes 1.03 - Bugfixes, mehr Banter und mehr - Update: PC-Patch verfügbar


----------



## Aldrearic (30. Januar 2015)

Das weis ich auch, dass es schon den 3ten Patch gibt. Jedoch updatet bei mir DA:I nicht automatisch. Andere Spiele  geschieht das, nur bei DA:I nicht. Manuell updaten geht wohl nicht.


----------



## RyzA (1. Februar 2015)

Habe das Spiel leider immer noch nicht.  Mal gucken... nächsten Monat.


----------



## Laggy.NET (2. Februar 2015)

Ab welchem level kann/sollte man eigentlich die Drachen legen?

Ich hab mal eben den Drachen in den Westgraten versucht. Als Ritterlicher verzauber kann ich den Problemlos auch solo machen, aber ich hab erstmal versucht, meine Party am leben zu erhalten, das hat gute 5 Minuten geklappt, dann hab ichs solo weiter probiert, aber ich krieg das Vieh nicht down. Nach 20 Minuten hab ich aufgehört, da nur ca 1/3 Leben weg war, das war mir dann irgendwann wirklich zu blöd...

Bin level 16 und Spiele auf Schwer. Durch die Standard Gegner, selbst gegen größere Gegner geht das durch wie butter. Innerhalb weniger sec sind die Gegner tot, Heiltränke brauch ich z.B. nur äußerst selten. Spiele auch nie mit der taktischen Ansicht, sondern immer alles nur in echtzeit...  Eigentlich ist der Ritterliche Verzauberer so OP, dass Nightmare fast schon zu einfach ist, wenn man hin und wieder die Taktik Ansicht benutzt...
Aber auf die Drachen muss ich stundenlang einprügeln. Das kann doch nicht normal sein. 

Ist mein Damage zu niedrig? Meine Geisterklinge kommt auf ca. 300 Schaden (Stab = 100 schaden) und wenn z.B. der Drache in den Westgraten  seinen Block aktiviert, mach ich um die 1000 Schaden. Hab aber bisher auch noch keinen besseren Stab gefunden, auch keine Pläne (auch nicht bei Händlern), die besser wären, obwohl ich im Spiel wirklich jeden Winkel abgrase und mir per Inquisitionsboni die guten Pläne für Magier freigeschaltet habe. (Fragt sich nur, wo es die dann gibt, da die bisher bekannten Händler die Pläne verkaufen immer noch den selben Mist verkaufen).

Aber eigentlich kanns ja nicht zu wenig sein, sonst würden doch die standard gegner nicht so dermaßen schnell drauf gehen. Bzw. wenn ich noch mehr damage machen würde, wäre der Rest des Games lächerlich einfach.


Oder besteht vielleicht das Problem, dass mein Level aufgrund der ganzen Nebenquests, die ich immer alle abschließe schon viel zu hoch ist, obwohl ich noch gar nicht das entsprechende Equipment aus den höherstufigen Gebieten habe? Gebiete die ich noch nicht betreten habe: Erhabene Ebenen, Smaragdgräber, Emprise du Lion, Fauchende Ödnis.
Fragen über Fragen.... Irgendwas mach ich wohl falsch.


----------



## sh4sta (2. Februar 2015)

Also ich bin jetzt Level 22 und hab 9 der 10 Drachen gekillt. Bin ebenfalls Ritterlicher Verzauberer und habe es immer so gemacht, das ich mit den Drachen auf einer Stufe(oder einer drunter/drüber) war. Dann hab ich se mir einem nachdem anderen(der Reihenfolge nach) geholt. Hatte mir für die Reihenfolge nen Video auf Youtube angeschaut, in dem alle aufgelistet sind. 
Bei meinem letzten Drache (der zweite von dreien in Emprise du Lion) hab ich ca. 400 Schaden pro Geisterklingen-Schlag gemacht.  Zu den Plänen, die werden je nach Lvl freigeschaltet. Einer der besten Pläne für Stäbe soll der Stab des Ersten Verzauberers sein(glaub der heißt so). Den bekommt man über die Inquisitions Boni. Ist ein lvl 3 Stab, hab aber auch gelesen das man den erst ab lvl 20 bekommt(kein Plan ob das Stimmt, hab den Boni erst mit lvl 21 oder so freigeschaltet und da war der lvl 3 Stab bei). Also zwischendurch mal die Kiste für Sonderlieferungen in der Schmiede besuchen.  
Dein lvl sollte nicht zu hoch sein, denn Emprise Du Lion geht erst ab lvl 16 Gegnern los und die Fauchende Ödnis mit noch höheren Gegnern. 


Link zum Drachen Video falls es dich Interessiert: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5kmCnS-D_8


----------



## -Atlanter- (2. Februar 2015)

> (Fragt sich nur, wo es die dann gibt, da die bisher bekannten Händler die Pläne verkaufen immer noch den selben Mist verkaufen).


Stufe 3 Pläne gibt es, zumindest bei mir, fast nur in den letzten 2 Gebieten. Sowohl zu kaufen als auch zu finden. Bis dahin musst du mit Stufe 2 auskommen. Stufe 1 Baupläne gibt es z.B. in Redcliffe, Stufe 2 z.B. in Val Rouyo. Mit eroberten Festen schaltet man auch je einen neuen Händler frei. Dennoch sollte man diesen Drachen auch schaffen ohne in Emprise du Lion und der Fauchenden Ödnis gewesen zu sein.

Würde nicht vor Level 15 anfangen.
Ich würde min. ein Tank (Schwert+Schild, Verhöhnung). Dessen Block sollte dem Drachen recht gut standhalten . 
Mindestens 1, besser 2 Magier mit Zauberstäben des gegensätzlichen Elements (hier also Eis) und Barrierefähigkeiten. 
Als Rest Schurken. Alternativ kann man auch zwei Tanks ausprobieren.

Als Tränke wären gut: Regeneration, Lyrium, Bienen, Resistenz. Gegensätzliche Runen oder Drachentöterrunen helfen den Schaden zu steigern.


----------



## Laggy.NET (2. Februar 2015)

OK, vielen dank euch zwei. Hat mir weitergeholfen.

Werde nun erstmal die Hauptstory weiterspielen, warten, bis ich nen etwas besseren Stab finde und dann nochmal versuchen, ggf. auch einfach nur mit nem Eis Stab. mal sehen, ob das mehr schaden macht, als die Geisterklinge, die ja schon 300% des Waffenschadens macht...


----------



## Roundy (2. Februar 2015)

Wie lange habt ihr so für nen spiel durchlauf gebraucht?
Ich bin jetzt mit lvl. 19 und ~56 Spielstunden mit der hauptquest durch...
Gruß


----------



## sh4sta (2. Februar 2015)

Lvl 22 - 66std. und bin nachdem kram mit der Kaiserin.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Februar 2015)

Level 24, 83h Spielzeit, Hauptstory, alle Nebenquests und Sammelquests durch.


----------



## Laggy.NET (3. Februar 2015)

90 Stunden Spielzeit

Level 16
Gebiet 6 von 10 Betreten

Hauptquest zuletzt erledigt in den Westgraten

Alle bisherigen NebenQuests sind erledigt
Alle bisherigen Sammelquests erledigt
Alle bisherigen Maps zu 100% aufgedeckt
Alle bisherigen Maps auf Loot, Notizen, Gehieimgänge, Quests usw. abgesucht
Alle möglichen Dialoge bzw. Dialogoptionen einmal angehört.  (sprich, alles angehört, was die Chars zu sagen haben. Entscheidungen hab ich nicht wiederholt bzw. ausprobiert)
In der Himmelsfeste wird nach jeder längeren Abwesenheit jeder Char nach neuen Dialogen abgegrast.


Lest ihr eigentlich die Kodex Einträge, Notizen, Bücher usw? Das ist bisher das einzige, was ich konsequent ausgelassen habe. Ist mir einfach viel zu viel Content. Und meist noch relativ belanglos dazu...


----------



## Roundy (3. Februar 2015)

Dafuq?! 
Du gibst dir aber echt die volle dosis 
Nebenquests muss ich novh n paar nachholen 
Gruß


----------



## Laggy.NET (3. Februar 2015)

Am meisten Zeit verschlingt eigentlich nur das komplette ablaufen und Looten der Maps und die ganzen Dialoge. Hab an einem Tag mal locker 3 Stunden am Stück nur in der Himmelsfeste verbracht, weil ich die begleiter bis zu drei mal ansprechen konnte und jedes Mal neue Cutszenes ausgelöst wurden. Einfach krass, was Bioware da aufgebaut hat. In DA Origins waren die Gespräche mit Begleitern im Lager nach wenigen Minuten vorbei.

Ich hab das Gefühl, wenn ich nur die Hauptquests gespielt hätte, wäre ich nach 5 Stunden genauso weit wie jetzt.


----------



## RavionHD (3. Februar 2015)

Die ganzen Dialoge mit jedem Charakter in der Himmelsfeste habe ich mir nicht angetan, nur ab und zu mal, das wäre sonst wirklich zu viel.

Aber schon bemerkenswert wieviel Arbeit da reinsteckt.


----------



## MOD6699 (5. Februar 2015)

Lvl 16 80 Std Spielzeit und glaube noch 3-4 Levelbereich noch nicht betreten


----------



## Triniter (6. Februar 2015)

Ich hab 94 Stunden gebraucht und war am Ende Level 24.


----------



## Feleos (9. Februar 2015)

Hab gerüchteweise gehört, das der DA:I Multiplayer komplett überarbeitet werden soll? Hab aber im netz nichts weiter dazu gefunden... Hoffe dem ist so, denn wie es ist, kann es nicht bleiben!


----------



## Roundy (9. Februar 2015)

Keine Ahnung, den MP hab ich noch gar nicht ausprobiert...
Gruß


----------



## sh4sta (9. Februar 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, den MP hab ich noch gar nicht ausprobiert...
> Gruß



Dito und habe ich auch nicht vor^^


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Februar 2015)

Man verpasst auch rein garnichts wenn man den MP nicht gespielt hat. Spätestens nach der 3-4 Partie in langweiligster, schlecht durchdachter, Hack & Slay Manier dürfte es 80% derer die es gespielt haben sowieso gelangweilt haben, so verweist wie der MP ist.


----------



## AV1992 (11. Februar 2015)

Ich bekomme bei mir SweetFX für Dragon Age nicht zum laufen..

Ich habe es über den Configurator installiert, er hat auch alle Dateien in den richtigen Ordner (den, wo die .exe von Dragon Age drinliegt) kopiert. Dann habe ich mir dieses Profil Cookie's Preset - Dragon Age Inquisition heruntergeladen, die Settings.txt in den Ordner kopiert und umbenannt. Der Configurator zeigt mir diese auch richtig an und ich kann diese bearbeiten. Wenn ich jetzt allerdings das Spiel starte, sehe ich keine Veränderung. Ich kann die Toggle effects nicht an und ausschalten. In der Log.log wird ebenfalls nichts geschrieben. Hat eventuell einer eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Roundy (11. Februar 2015)

da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, hab aber ne bitte, uns zwar, kannst du wenn dus hast vergleichs shots hochladen, also einmal die szene mit und einmal ohne sweetFX?
weil ich finde die Beleuchtung schon ziemlich gut...
Gruß


----------



## AV1992 (11. Februar 2015)

Nein kann ich nicht, es funktioniert ja nicht...
Sonst gerne


----------



## Definder (17. Februar 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man verpasst auch rein garnichts wenn man den MP nicht gespielt hat. Spätestens nach der 3-4 Partie in langweiligster, schlecht durchdachter, Hack & Slay Manier dürfte es 80% derer die es gespielt haben sowieso gelangweilt haben, so verweist wie der MP ist.



Wieso muss man heute auch jedem Spiel einen Multiplayer verpassen. Ich hab mit nicht ganz 2 Durchläufen bisher 160 Stunden verbracht und jede Minute genossen, ich wäre jederzeit wieder bereit ein DA4 zum Vollpreis zu kaufen. Aber den MP brauche ich wirklich nicht.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (17. Februar 2015)

Definder schrieb:


> Wieso muss man heute auch jedem Spiel einen Multiplayer verpassen. Ich hab mit nicht ganz 2 Durchläufen bisher 160 Stunden verbracht und jede Minute genossen, ich wäre jederzeit wieder bereit ein DA4 zum Vollpreis zu kaufen. Aber den MP brauche ich wirklich nicht.


Bin bei 92 Stunden laut Origin. Bin noch im 1. durchgang und habe noch nicht einmal auf Multiplayer geklickt und werde es auch nicht machen. Nicht jedes Spiel/Genre braucht einen MP Modus.


----------



## RyzA (20. Februar 2015)

Jetzt habe ich endlich das Spiel, die Installation hat lange gedauert, will updaten und es geht nicht. 
Bei Origin kommt die Meldung das der Download fehlgeschlagen ist und ich es später nochmal probieren soll. So spielen geht leider nicht weil wohl erst ein wichtiges Update installiert werden muß.
Ich hoffe mal das es wirklich nur am Downloadserver von Origin liegt und nicht die Installation fehlerhaft ist. Weil nochmal deinstallieren und neu installieren, da habe ich keine Lust drauf.
Es gibt auch eine Repairfunktion bei Origin, aber da kommt die selbe Meldung wie beim Updaten. Erst werden die Spieldateien überprüft, dann Download fehlgeschlagen.

Naja, heute Nachmittag nochmal probieren. 


*Edit*: Hat jetzt funktioniert!


----------



## Euda (20. Februar 2015)

AV1992 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme bei mir SweetFX für Dragon Age nicht zum laufen..
> 
> Ich habe es über den Configurator installiert, er hat auch alle Dateien in den richtigen Ordner (den, wo die .exe von Dragon Age drinliegt) kopiert. Dann habe ich mir dieses Profil Cookie's Preset - Dragon Age Inquisition heruntergeladen, die Settings.txt in den Ordner kopiert und umbenannt. Der Configurator zeigt mir diese auch richtig an und ich kann diese bearbeiten. Wenn ich jetzt allerdings das Spiel starte, sehe ich keine Veränderung. Ich kann die Toggle effects nicht an und ausschalten. In der Log.log wird ebenfalls nichts geschrieben. Hat eventuell einer eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?




Werde gleich mal testen, ob es mit ReShade läuft und bei der Gelegenheit direkt 'nen Vergleichstest zwischen DirectX 11 und Mantle bei unterschiedlichen Qualitätsoptionen machen. Informiere natürlich anschließend. 

Hab nun meine ersten fünf Stunden gedaddelt und muss sagen, dass mich als Genre-Neuling bereits der Umfang des Spiels begeistert. Stand übrigens in der Wahl neben Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood und AC:U. Bereue es nicht :> Zwei Fragen dazu: 



 Wann und wo erhält man Spezialisierungen?
 Kann man Befehle in der Taktikansicht auch stapeln? —Sprich: Für die Chars jeweils mehr als nur einen Befehl erteilen.


Hab mich seit längerer Zeit mal wieder an 'ner Signatur versucht - dabei ist folgendes enstanden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin zwar nicht sehr zufrieden, aber ein guter Einstieg und Schub, mich mal wieder intensiver mit den Kleinformat-Designs zu beschäftigen.


----------



## RyzA (21. Februar 2015)

Also was mir bis jetzt nicht gefällt ist das ich in den Kämpfen immer  noch den Überblick verliere. Oft muß ich die Kamera umstellen/nue  justieren (beim schließen der Risse nach immer wieder nach obe gucken,  im Kampf schwer)  und dann verschwindet der Mauszeiger immer wieder im  Getümmel und ich verliere den Gegner aus den Augen. Wie geht das nochmal  mit Gegner fixieren? Leider war ja kein Handbuch beim Spiel dabei (ja  ich weiß das gibt es irgendwo online). Und unter Tastaturbelegung hatte  ich das eben auch nicht gefunden.
Dann finde ich bei der Map doof das es kein richtiges Automap gibt, so  das man wärend die KArte geöffnet ist man drauf laufen kann.

Und wie kann man nach einen Stufenaufstieg die Charakterattribute  erhöhen? Geht das nur indirekt über Fertigkeiten und Ausrüstung?

Dann noch eine Frage: ist es sinnvoll die CLoud-Speicherung zu aktivieren? Hatte die deaktiviert. 

Sonst gefällt mir das Spiel ganz gut, bis auf die genannten Dinge. Aber  habe das GEfühl als wenn es deutlich komplexer als Dragon Age 2 ist .  Vielleicht liegt es auch daran das ich lange nichts mehr gespielt hatte  und dann gleich das. Habe jetzt 5 Stunden gespielt und bin immer noch  beim reinfinden/gewöhnen... und denke das es nch eine Weile dauert bis  ich richtig drin bin.


----------



## Roundy (21. Februar 2015)

Also Attribut kannst du verteilen indem du P drückst und dann halt das auswählst was du willst..
Kannst auch bei den begleitenden chars machen wenn sie gelevelt haben..
Gruß


----------



## RyzA (21. Februar 2015)

Ich komme da rein und weiß wo das ist,  sehe da die Balken aber kann nicht erhöhen. Bei Attribute wie Stärke, Geschicklichtkeit usw.  Da werden auch keine Punkte angezeigt die ich verteilen könnte.
Nur bei Fähigkeiten. 

Habe das hier gefunden...



> Unlike previous installments, primary attribute points are assigned  automatically on leveling up. However, it is still possible to alter  attribute points by wearing specific items.


 Quelle: Attributes (Inquisition) - Dragon Age Wiki

Also kann man die Attribute doch nur indirekt erhöhen?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. Februar 2015)

So bin gerade fertig geworden. 99 Stunden und ich habe zum Schluß nicht mehr alles gemacht. Nicht jede Scherbe gesucht, kein Mosaik fertig gesucht, nicht alle Flaschen gesucht und vor der letzten Hauptmission nur 3 Drachen getötet. Ich fand es war Zeit das Spiel zu beenden. 
Im großen und ganzen fand ich das Spiel ganz gut. Aber bitte für DA 4 weniger riesige offene Gebiete mit 08/15 Quests, lieber wieder mehr Schlauchartige Levels wo auch mehr und besser was erzählt wird. Auch will ich unbedingt wieder Magier die Heilen können, ich finde das gehört einfach dazu. 

Und das man nur Fähigkeiten und keine Atributspunkte verteilen kann fand ich besonders schwach. Ein Rollenspiel wo man nicht direkt bei Levelaufstiegen entscheiden kann was ich steigern kann ist doch richtig schlecht.


----------



## Roundy (22. Februar 2015)

Vllt setzt du deinen letzten Absatz in spoiler, für die die noch nicht durch sind...
Gruß


----------



## RyzA (23. Februar 2015)

Kann es sein das die Hauptfigur vom Level aufsteigen kann seine Gefährten aber nicht? Ich dachte immer alle kriegen gleichermaßen EPs dazu. Ist mir gestern passiert. Ich bin auf Level 6 aufgestiegen, meine Gefährten sind noch Level 5. Finde ich etwas komisch.


----------



## Rizzard (23. Februar 2015)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Kann es sein das die Hauptfigur vom Level aufsteigen kann seine Gefährten aber nicht? Ich dachte immer alle kriegen gleichermaßen EPs dazu. Ist mir gestern passiert. Ich bin auf Level 6 aufgestiegen, meine Gefährten sind noch Level 5. Finde ich etwas komisch.



Der Mainchar hatte bei mir auch immer zuerst den LevelUp.
Die anderen ziehen aber meist bald nach.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. Februar 2015)

Das ist normal. Auch wenn es irgendwie unlogisch ist.


----------



## RavionHD (25. Februar 2015)

Hey Leute,
interessant ist zu sehen wieviel mehr Leistung durch neue Treiber rausgeholt wurden.

Als PCGH damals benchte kamen sie damals im internen Benchmark welches natürlich ein absolutes Worst Case Szenario darstellt und so im Spiel nicht auftauchte das fest mit einer MSI GTX970 und einem i7 4790K mit 4.5 Ghz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nun habe ich es gerade eben selber probiert (GTX 970, i5 3470 3.5 Ghz) und komme auf dieses Ergebnis (natürlich in maximalen Details mit 4 MSAA):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde ich gut!


----------



## Blackvoodoo (25. Februar 2015)

Sagt mal welche Gruppe hattet ihr immer dabei? 
Ich selbst war Magier und hatte Casandra als Tank, Blackwall Tank (bis man ihn bekommt Varric, er nutze natürlich seine Bianca) und Solas. Die anderen waren bei mir nur dabei wenn ich die Quest für sie machte.


----------



## Zybba (25. Februar 2015)

Ich war Fernkampfschurke, hatte immer das Anfangsgespann dabei. Also Solas, Cassandra, Varric.
Die hatte ich irgendwie schon lieb gewonnen und ich war auch zu faul, andere mit deren Items auszurüsten. 
Verschiedene Charaktere gleicher Klasse haben später vermutlich eh nicht verschiedene Spezialisierungen?

Das Gute an der Gruppe war auch, dass ich immer direkt alle "Umgebungsaufgaben" machen konnte.
Also Rotes Lyrium zerstören/Mauern durchbrechen, Schlösser knacken, magische Fackeln entzünden/Wege wiederherstellen.

Edit:
Mit nur einem Tank kam ich eigentlich immer gut aus.
Ich hab aber auch viele Nebenaufgaben gemacht, etc. Daher war ich wohl oft "überlevelt".


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Februar 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Verschiedene Charaktere gleicher Klasse haben später vermutlich eh nicht verschiedene Spezialisierungen?



Natürlich haben die unterschiedliche Spezialisierungen, wäre ja wohl sonst sinnbefreit das es mehrere Charaktere der gleichen Klasse gibt:

Krieger:
Blackwall / Champion
Cassandra / Templerin
Der eiserne Bulle / Plünderer

Schurke:
Cole / Assassine
Sera / Sturmweberin
Varric / Handwerker

Magier:
Dorian / Nekromant
Solas / Rissmagier
Vivienne / Ritterliche Verzauberin


----------



## Zybba (25. Februar 2015)

Ich bin auch immer davon ausgegangen, dass es sinnbefreit ist. 
Bis auf Optik und das Geschwätz...
Dann hätte ich mir das vllt. mal genauer anschauen sollen. ^^


----------



## Rizzard (25. Februar 2015)

Solas hatte ich fast nie dabei.
Dorian als Nekro oder Vivienne als r. Verz waren mir da lieber.


----------



## Roundy (25. Februar 2015)

Ich hatte zu ende eigentlich immer vivienne auf schutz und blitz, solas auf feuer oder dorian auf eis und den eisernen bullen als tank auf zweihand. 
Ich selbst auf schütze.
Hat eigentlich immer ganz gut hin gehauen...
Gruß


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Februar 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Solas hatte ich fast nie dabei.
> Dorian als Nekro oder Vivienne als r. Verz waren mir da lieber.



Empfand Solas auch als den schwächsten Magier. Seine Spezialisierung als Rissmagier scheint einfach nicht so besonders zu sein. Dorian hab ich auch immer gerne mitgenommen, als Nekromant muss ich sagen ist er doch ein zimlich guter DD. Vivienne hab ich, bis auf ihre Quest nie mitgenommen. Ihre Art ging mir einfach immer auf denn Zeiger und da ich selbst Magier / Ritterlicher Verzauberer gespielt habe hätte da nicht mal ihre Spezialisierung einen Auschlag für gegeben sie in die Gruppe zu nehmen.

Ansonsten empfand ich als ideale Gruppenzusammenstellung immer 1 Krieger (Schwert / Schild) 2 Magier (Stab)  1 Schruke (Bogen), wobei sich da bei mir immer Blackwall, Dorian und Varric bewährt haben. Zudem waren deren Dialoge unter einander immer zu herrlich.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (26. Februar 2015)

Also ich war ja wie gesagt selbst Magier, mit Blitz, Eis, Feuer und bisschen Schutz, dann spezialiert auf Nekromantie. Da fand ich aber das da nichts wirklich brauchbares dabei war. Das habe ich nur genommen weil ich da zuerst alles beisammen hatte 
Solas war bei mir der Schutzmagier, mit bisschen Eis noch dazu. 
Und so war ich mit den 2 Tanks, beide Schild und Einhandwaffe gut unterwegs. 

Bei einem neuen Durchlauf würde ich aber selbst ein Bogenschiesender Schurke werden. So hätte ich dann immer einen dabei der Schlösser knacken kann, auch wenn das gar nicht so wichtig war im Spiel.  Und ich machte auch alle Quests in den Gebieten, nur hatte keinen Bock auf alle Scherben zu suchen, Mosaik Teile zu suchen, Flaschen zu suchen. Das gehört doch nicht in so ein Spiel. 
Auch finde ich es arg Sinnlos das ich als der Held selbst jeden Mist einsammeln muß. In Haven/Himmelsfeste würde es doch genug Helfer geben die Metalle und Pflanzen sammeln.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Februar 2015)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Also ich war ja wie gesagt selbst Magier, mit Blitz, Eis, Feuer und bisschen Schutz, dann spezialiert auf Nekromantie. Da fand ich aber das da nichts wirklich brauchbares dabei war. Das habe ich nur genommen weil ich da zuerst alles beisammen hatte



Dabei ist Nekromantie voll ausgebaut eine super Spezialisierung. Du kannst Gegner kontrollieren, und hast enorm hohe DPS womit du selbst Gegnergruppen binnen kurzer Zeit tot bekommst.



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Auch finde ich es arg Sinnlos das ich als der Held selbst jeden Mist einsammeln muß. In Haven/Himmelsfeste würde es doch genug Helfer geben die Metalle und Pflanzen sammeln.



Natürlich ist das sinnlos, dient aber für Bioware halt dazu die Spielzeit für der Spieler zu strecken. Ansonsten müsste man ja mehr ordentlichen Kontent einbauen...


----------



## RyzA (26. Februar 2015)

Habe gestern die Himmelsfeste errreicht. 



Spoiler



War schon ein Schock das Haven zerstört wurde.


Naja, bin jetzt dabei neue Gebiete zu erkunden (wo die Gegner allerdings deutlich schwerer sind). Das Spiel macht richtig viel Spaß. Finde ich auf jeden Fall besser als den zweiten Teil. Vielleicht sogar besser als den ersten.
Habe auch gestern die ersten Waffen selber geschmiedet. Darunter ein fetter Streitkolben für meinen Krieger. Der hat zwar hohen Damage, ist aber etwas ungenau, ab und zu haut man daneben. Das man die Fähigkeitspunkte wieder zurücksetzen kann ist ganz sinnvoll, weil neue Fähigkeitsbäume dazugekommen sind. Wie man jetzt bei anderen Gruppenmitgliedern die weiteren Getränkeslots nutzen kann habe ich auch rausgefunden. An die Kapazitätsgrenze des Inventars bin auch das erste mal gekommen. Wird echt Zeit das der neue Patch kommt und die Lagerkiste eingeführt wird. Spielzeit 38 Stunden. Andere Spiele hätte man schon längst durch. Ich lasse mir richtig viel Zeit... mal gucken ob ich das Maximum an Spielzeit ausreizen kann und später auch noch Lust habe.

Weiß jemand zufälliger Weise wie ich die Waffe der zweiten Hand beim Schurken auch wechseln kann? Es wird immer nur auf der ersten Hand getauscht. Habe ganz coole Dolche und würde am liebsten beide ausrüsten.

*Edit:* Und warum wird dieses Sammelthread nicht auch als "wichtig" angepinnt? Am Spiel selber kann es ja nicht liegen. Werden hier bestimmte Kriterien nicht erfüllt?

Ich bin sogar der Meinung das ein so großartiges Spiel ein eigenes Unterforum verdient hat. Und zwar für alle 3 Teile+Addons.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (27. Februar 2015)

Du kannst doch die Waffen per Drag and Drop in die jeweiligen Felder ziehen. Also auch die Dolche der zweiten Hand austauschen.


----------



## RyzA (27. Februar 2015)

Danke hat funktioniert! 

Mal noch eine Frage zur Spielzeit. Es wurde ja die Zahl von bis zu 200 Stunden angegeben wenn man alles erkundet und löst. Kann man auch wenn man sich richtig viel Zeit läßt noch länger dabei sitzen?
Theoretisch hat man doch "unendlich" viel Spielzeit, wenn man die Hauptquests nicht weiter macht.
Habe 40 Stunden Spielzeit aber noch sehr vieles nicht gelöst, nicht mal ganz am Anfang. Dennoch bin ich so gut gelevelt, ausgerüstet und geskillt das ich die Hauptquests weitermachen könnte.
Aber will ich noch nicht. Und Dialoge, Romanzen usw habe ich bis jetzt so gut wie noch gar nicht gemacht.

Ganz von vorne anfangen mit anderer Klasse und Rasse hätte ich allerdings keine Lust zu.  Bin entsprechend gelevelt ausgerüstet etc. möchte darauf weiter aufbauen und habe mich mit meiner Figur identifiziert. Außerdem kann man andere Klasse und Rassen ja wärend des Spiels jederzeit spielen. 
Aber neue Gebiete und Quests auf jeden Fall. Freue mich jetzt schon auf ein Addon.

Bioware hat es wieder wunderbar geschafft mich in ihre Welt zu fesseln.  Genauso wie in den andere Dragon Age Teilen und die Mass Effect Reihe. Man möchte am liebsten ewig weiterspielen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (27. Februar 2015)

Ich habe alle Quests gemacht, bis auf alle Scherben sammeln, Mosaike sammeln, Flaschen sammeln. Ich habe viel zu viel Materialen aufgesammelt und erledigte 3 Drachen. Viel zu tun gäbe es nicht mehr für mich und ich war 99 Stunden beschäftigt. Also 200 Stunden sind da niemals drin.  Ich habe auch selten das Pferd genutzt, das nervt. Aufsitzen einen Meter reiten, oh da ist eine Elfenwurzel, absteigen, Pflücken wieder aufsteigen usw.


----------



## Zybba (27. Februar 2015)

Ich habe ca. 80 Stunden gebraucht, mit dem gleichen Spielstil wie Blackvoodoo. Beim letzten Gebiet hatte ich aber fast nur das nötigste erledigt.
Ansonsten hatte ich alle Scherben, aber pro Gebiet sicher 1-2 Quests nicht erledigt, da ich zu dumm/faul war. ^^
Seine Zeit deckt sich also in etwa mit meiner.


----------



## RyzA (27. Februar 2015)

Nehmt mir nicht den Wind aus den Segeln. 

Vielleicht seid ihr einfach zu schnell. 

Naja, ich lasse mir ZEit... ganz viel Zeit...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (28. Februar 2015)

Ich habe mir auch Zeit gelassen. Aber zum Ende hin wurde mir das rumgelaufe dann doch zu Blöd und ich begann mit der letzten Hauptmission. Vielleicht wären 110 Stunden drin gewesen. Aber auf keinen Fall 200. Dazu muß erst ein ca. 100 Stunden Addon her.


----------



## trigger831 (1. März 2015)

Moin. Kurze Frage: Bin mir bei der Rüssi Auswahl der Tanks nicht so sicher, welche Attribute  ich bevorzugt nehmen soll. Konstitution sowie Stärke ok; aber was wäre von Heilungsbonus oder Erhöhung der Gesamtlebenspunkte sinnvoller?


----------



## Roundy (1. März 2015)

Ich hab einfach immer die beste Rüstung die ich hatte gegeben. 
Gruß


----------



## Blackvoodoo (1. März 2015)

Ich habe mich an den Balken unten orientiert. Wenn mehr Grün war als rot war für mich die Rüstung besser und die wurde dann auch benutzt. Es gibt leider eh nicht so viel gutes Zeug, war zumindest mein Eindruck.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. März 2015)

trigger831 schrieb:


> Moin. Kurze Frage: Bin mir bei der Rüssi Auswahl der Tanks nicht so sicher, welche Attribute  ich bevorzugt nehmen soll. Konstitution sowie Stärke ok; aber was wäre von Heilungsbonus oder Erhöhung der Gesamtlebenspunkte sinnvoller?




Stärke ist als Tank ehr etwas was sekundär interessant ist. Primär ist Konstitution und Lebenspunkte das was man möglichst in großer Menge drauf haben sollte.


----------



## trigger831 (1. März 2015)

So werde ich dann vorgehen. Danke Euch; hab ick ja fast nichts falsch gemacht. Bei den offensiven Waffen ist das meist einfach zu entscheiden. Die Rüssi fürn Tank werde ich dann mal mit Konstitution sowie Nahkampfverteidigung/Hitpoints verbessern.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2015)

Kann mir jemand mal sagen wie ich die weiteren Slots für Heiltränke freischalten kann?
Inquisitionspunkte habe ich genug, aber da ist noch ein Schloß vor.

Spiele im MOment mit meinen Tank Krieger und Cassandra auch als Tank (aber beide offensiv skills) dazu zwei Magier, das fetzt richtig. Für die Magier habe ich fette Kampfmagierrüstungen geschmiedet.  Die Stäbe sind auch ganz gut die ich gefunden habe.
Habe schon alles mögliche durchprobiert. Mein Krieger, Schurke,  Qunari Krieger mit Zweihandwaffe und Magier etc. Aber irgendwie ist das mit zwei Magiern cooler, die ergänzen sich auch weil die unterschiedliche und mächtige Zauberspürche habe.  NUr Heilung geht nicht, aber ist nicht so schlimm. 

Vielleicht probiere ich morgen nochmal den Drachen im Hinterland zu killen, bis jetzt war der immer zu stark für mich.


----------



## Zybba (2. März 2015)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand mal sagen wie ich die weiteren Slots für Heiltränke freischalten kann?
> Inquisitionspunkte habe ich genug, aber da ist noch ein Schloß vor.


Da stand doch eigentlich immer dabei, was die Voraussetzung ist.
Dass man z.B. erst 3 andere Punkte in dem Bereich freischalten muss.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2015)

Ja, aber wie und wo?

Edit: Achso, erst 3 andere Punkte? Das muß ich mir noch mal angucken.

Ich hatte gelesen "In der Kategorie 3 Punkte".


----------



## Zybba (2. März 2015)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Edit: Achso, erst 3 andere Punkte? Das muß ich mir noch mal angucken.


Ja, so war das. Du musst dann z.B. erst drei andere in dem gleichen Inquisitionsbereich freischalten.
Das steht aber wie gesagt dabei.


----------



## RyzA (3. März 2015)

Das hat jetzt ganz gut geklappt. Wer richtig lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. 

Allerdings wurde mir eben der Spaß am Spiel so richtig versaut. Nämlich diese Sache da mit dem Winterpalast.  MIr reichte zum Schluß die Zeit nicht mehr. Habe es nicht mehr geschafft rechtzeitig zurück auf den Ball zu kommen.
Schade das man das machen muß. 
Warum muß der Spielverlauf von dieser einen Mission abhängen? Wenn man die nämlich nicht schafft ist das SPiel vorbei.
Ich habe ja nichts gegen kleinere Rätsel oder aber das ist schon heftig. Und dann noch unter Zeitdruck sein finde ich echt ätzend. Genau das Gegenteil von dem was vorher im Spiel war. Man konnte sich mit allen Zeit lassen. Und wenn man irgendwo nicht weitergekommen ist hat man zuerst was anderes gemacht.


*Edit: *Und diese Scheiss Karte mit Pseudo-Automap ist auch der letzte Mist.  Draussen komme ich mit der Karte klar . Aber innen taugt die nicht viel. Habe mich oft im Palast verlaufen.

Dann ist der Sucher ungenau. Zumindest bei geheimen Gegenständen. Steht man genau in der Mitte vom blinken Kreis und drückt auf V passiert nichts. Selbst wenn man mehrmals drückt passsierts nichts. Geht man dann ausserhalb des Kreises und probiert es nochmal findet man mit viel Glück dann etwas... ganz woanders. Dadurch hatte ich viel Ansehen und Zeit verloren in der Bibliothek.  Irgendwo im Spiel kann man die Suchreichweite erhöhen, vielleicht hätte ich das mal nehmen sollen. Naja, ich versuche es nochmal von vorne im Palast.


----------



## Zybba (3. März 2015)

Sauber, dass das mit den Inquisitionspunkten geklappt hat.

Mit der Palastsache gebe ich dir Recht.
Die Idee an sich fand ich super aber die spielerische Umsetzung eher mau.


----------



## RyzA (3. März 2015)

Habe nochmal den Winterpalast ganz von vorne gemacht und es hat geklappt. War nicht mal sehr schwer. Beim ersten mal war ich wohl nur zu sehr an die alte Spielmechanik gewöhnt und hatte ungünstig gehandelt/abgespeichert. Auch die Orientierung war beim zweiten mal viel besser.  Hatte sogar noch Statuen übrig, hätte noch mehr Räume öffnen können, da waren teilweise wertvolle Gegenstände, aber hatte ANgst das mir die Zeit wieder wegläuft. Naja, zum Schluß hat ich noch ~ 50 Ansehen (hätte ich beim Gespräch wärend des Tanzes noch besser geantwortet wären es noch mehr, aber wollte das nicht nochmal machen). Der Endkampf war ein Kinderspiel. 

Jetzt geht das Spiel wieder so weiter wie vorher (hoffe ich zumindest) und macht wieder mehr Spaß.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. März 2015)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Habe nochmal den Winterpalast ganz von vorne gemacht und es hat geklappt. War nicht mal sehr schwer. Beim ersten mal war ich wohl nur zu sehr an die alte Spielmechanik gewöhnt und hatte ungünstig gehandelt/abgespeichert. Auch die Orientierung war beim zweiten mal viel besser.  Hatte sogar noch Statuen übrig, hätte noch mehr Räume öffnen können, da waren teilweise wertvolle Gegenstände, aber hatte ANgst das mir die Zeit wieder wegläuft. Naja, zum Schluß hat ich noch ~ 50 Ansehen (hätte ich beim Gespräch wärend des Tanzes noch besser geantwortet wären es noch mehr, aber wollte das nicht nochmal machen). Der Endkampf war ein Kinderspiel.
> 
> Jetzt geht das Spiel wieder so weiter wie vorher (hoffe ich zumindest) und macht wieder mehr Spaß.



Keine Ahnung was ihr alle für Probleme mit dem Palast habt / hattet. Fand denn sehr gut gelungen, war was anderes zur sonst recht eintönigen Spielmechanik und auch die Orientierung ist da nun weiß Gott nicht besonders schwer gewesen.
Hab beim ersten mal im Palast die ganze Sache mit 92 von 100 Ruf beendet gehabt und da hatte ich nun wirklich noch keinen Plan von und habe versucht so gründlich wie nur möglich alles ab zu suchen. Beim 2ten mal hab ich es dann mit 100 von 100 möglichen Ruf beendet, denn was nicht angezeigt wird aber der Fall ist, ist das selbst wenn man bereits 100 von 100 Ruf angezeigt bekommt noch mehr ansammelt. Wie gesagt, es wird nicht angezeigt, aber man merkt es dadurch das wenn man sich vom Ball entfernt die Anzeige deutlich später erst unter die 100 Ruf sinkt.
Und man kann da deutlich mehr als 100 Ruf zusammen bekommen wenn man alles macht.


----------



## Zybba (3. März 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was ihr alle für Probleme mit dem Palast habt / hattet.


Ich fand man hatte in dem Level zu wenig Feedback. Ehrlich gesagt war mir kaum klar, was ich wo suchen musste. Das kann aber auch an mir gelegen haben. ^^
Außerdem erschienen mir in den Gesprächen beim Tanz einige Antworten positiv/negativ waren dann aber das Gegenteil.
Auch mit so einem Typen im Gang habe ich geredet, auf einmal habe ich wohl was falsches gesagt und er wird patzig... 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Fand denn sehr gut gelungen, war was anderes  zur sonst recht eintönigen Spielmechanik


Jo, das fand ich wie gesagt auch. Bzw. die Idee, die spielerische Umsetzung halt weniger.


----------



## RyzA (3. März 2015)

Mir hat die "eintönige" Spielmechanik vorher sehr gefallen. Weil es innerhalb dieser noch genug Abwechslung gibt. Finde ich zumindest. Außerdem hatte ich mich dran gewöhnt und deswegen zuerst Probleme im Winterpalast. Ich könnt es jetzt auch nochmal probieren neu zu spielen mit mehr Ruf/Ansehen, Zeit, Statuen um mehr Räume zu öffnen und noch mehr abzusahnen.  Naja, fürs weitere Spiel egal denke ich da die Hauptquest abgeschlossen ist.  Bin auch froh das ich damit fertig bin. Man findet auch so noch im Spiel sehr gute Gegenstände. Mein Ziel ist es auch alle Drachen zu finden/erlegen bevor ich die letzte Quest mache.  Scherben suchen/sammeln ist für mich dagegen eher nervig.  Ich kämpfe gerne.  Erkunde neue Gegenden, erledige konkrete Aufträge, Sammle Items ein (nebenbei Pflanzen, Gesteine usw), skille, rüste auf, modifiziere Ausrüstung. Oder stelle neue her. Das macht mir richtig viel Spaß.  Die Garten in der Feste will ich auch noch fertig stellen. Dazu fehlen mir nur noch 20 Elfenwurzel. Regenerationstränke brauche ich glaube ich nicht mehr, da ich mitlerweile 12 Heiltränke habe. Interaktionen und LIebesbeziehungen will ich auch noch ausprobieren, die habe ich bis jetzt größtenteils bei Seite gelassen.


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2015)

Dragon Age: Inquisition - Patch 5 erhältlich - Die Änderungen


----------



## marko597710 (8. März 2015)

Wehr das selbe Problem hat mit dem stimmen hat das die zu leise sind  habe jetzt bei mir  k-lite codec installiert und jetzt gehen sie


----------



## trigger831 (9. März 2015)

Ich habe bisher 3 Drachen gelegt. Bei dem Abyssischer Hochdrache sollte ein Amulett der Macht für Solas dabei sein. War es leider nicht. Wurde das irgendwie geändert?


----------



## RyzA (10. März 2015)

Den hatte ich noch nicht. Habe bisher 4 Drachen erledigt. Der einfachste war für mich der Nordjäger im Kammwald. Der hatte ein magisches Amulett. Bei Tod 10% Heilung. Das habe ich Solas gegeben.
Im Gebiet "Emprise du Lion" sind gleich 3 Drachen hinter der Brücke. Davon habe ich den ersten erledigt. Der hatte  tolle Gegenstände gedroppt. Darunter eine magische Rüstung mit vielen guten Eigenschaften und ~280 Rüstungswert.
Als nächste nehme ich mir wohl an der Sturmküste vor.
In den ganzen Tipps und Lösungen steht immer man soll Zauberer mitnehmen die einen entgegengesetzen Zauberstab haben. Also wenn der Drache Eis hat einen Zauberer mit Feuerstab. Nur doof das bei mir die Zauberer immer als erste sterben. Meistens habe ich die Drachen besser mit Nahkämpfern gekillt.
Der Qunari hatt eine Zweihandwaffe mit Drachentöter Rune. Würde die Rune am liebsten entfernen und meinen Hauptcharakter in die Waffe bauen.
Am besten ist bei den Drachen wenn man viele kritische Treffer und hohen Schaden hat und dann auf die Beine geht. Leider verhalten sich die andere Mitglieder nicht immer so schlau, so das man fast alles alleine machen muß.


----------



## MOD6699 (10. März 2015)

Man kann keine Runen mehr entfernen nur überschreiben, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. März 2015)

Headcrash schrieb:


> In den ganzen Tipps und Lösungen steht immer man soll Zauberer mitnehmen die einen entgegengesetzen Zauberstab haben. Also wenn der Drache Eis hat einen Zauberer mit Feuerstab. Nur doof das bei mir die Zauberer immer als erste sterben. Meistens habe ich die Drachen besser mit Nahkämpfern gekillt.
> Der Qunari hatt eine Zweihandwaffe mit Drachentöter Rune. Würde die Rune am liebsten entfernen und meinen Hauptcharakter in die Waffe bauen.
> Am besten ist bei den Drachen wenn man viele kritische Treffer und hohen Schaden hat und dann auf die Beine geht. Leider verhalten sich die andere Mitglieder nicht immer so schlau, so das man fast alles alleine machen muß.



Wenn man es umständlich mag macht man es so, oder aber man macht es als Schurke (Bogenschütze) / Assassine, Magier / Ritterlicher Verzauberer, oder aber Krieger (Schwert + Schild) / Champion einfach gleich komplett alleine, ggf. auch Drachen die 6 Stufen über einen sind.


----------



## RyzA (10. März 2015)

Habe schon allemögliche Konstellationen durchprobiert. Nehme ich nen Zauberer mit ist der meistens der erste der draufgeht. Schurke als Nahkämpfer hat auch nicht viel gebracht.
Und Krieger mit Schwert und Schild habe ich meistens zwei dabei (manchmal auch 3). Mein Charakter und Cassandra. Alleine machen muß ich eh alles weil die immer überall hinhauen nur nicht auf die Beine.

So jetzt 5 Drachen besiegt. 

Edit: 6 Drachen. Eben auch nochmal den Vinsomer probiert zweimal.  Leider hat es nicht ganz gereicht. MOrgen nochmal oder erst andere...

Edit2: 9 Drachen jetzt nur noch den Hochlandwüter.

Edit3: 10 Drachen getötet. Aber durch irgendeinen Bug wurde der Erfolg "Fluch  der Drachen" nicht freigeschaltet. Die Sammelquest wird auch nicht richtig  beendet, obwohl da 10/10 Drachen steht. Habe dann die letzte Hauptquest  gemacht... Corypheus war einfach. Der rote Lyrium Drache auch.  Vermutlich weil ich schon sehr gute Ausrüstung usw von den ganzen  Drachen bekommen habe und Level 22 war. Leider ist ein Begleiter nach dem Ende futsch.  Solas. Samt guter Ausrüstung. Hätte mal die besseren Teile Dorian geben  sollen.

Vielleicht mache ich jetzt noch die ein oder andere Nebenmission. Aber Gegner sind nicht wirklich mehr da.

113 Stunden Spielzeit.

Und noch ein andere Bug oder falsche Spielweise: habe die ritterliche  Verzauberin Vivienne nicht bekommen. Hatte schon nachgelesen wie man die  finden konnte usw. Aber da wurde kein Bote angezeigt in Val Royeaux. Habe da vielleicht was in falscher Reihenfolge gelöst oder so.

Bin mal gespannt wann ein Addon kommt. Großer Reiz ist nicht mehr da.  Weil wie gesagt keine richtigen Gegner mehr da sind. Die Nebenmissionen  die noch da sind sind eher uninteressant und die Belohnungen auch nicht  mehr so groß.


----------



## Triniter (25. März 2015)

Hat schon jemand das DLC gekauft?


----------



## dan954 (25. März 2015)

Gibt es schon Infos dazu wie lang die Spielzeit in etwa ausfällt? Finde 15€ schon ein wenig viel, wenn es sich nur um ein Stündchen oder so handeln würde.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. März 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Infos dazu wie lang die Spielzeit in etwa ausfällt? Finde 15€ schon ein wenig viel, wenn es sich nur um ein Stündchen oder so handeln würde.



Da die Karte etwa so groß und Umfangreich wie die Hinterlande ausfallen dürften es zwsichen 6-12h sein, je nach Spielstil.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (25. März 2015)

Ich bin mit dem Spiel durch, sehe jetzt nicht den Sinn einen DLC zu kaufen.


----------



## RyzA (25. März 2015)

Mir ist der DLC auch noch etwas zu teuer. Ich warte mal noch und spiele zwischenzeitlich was anderes.

Vielleicht kommt ja auch noch ein umfangreicheres Addon als Retailversion.


----------



## Blue-Hawaii (25. März 2015)

Ich habe eine Frage zu Dragon Age In und zwar da steht das Spiel soll nur mit 4+ Kerne laufen. Hat das jemand auf einem i3 Dual Core mit HT ausprobiert ob es läuft oder eher nicht?


----------



## dan954 (26. März 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Da die Karte etwa so groß und Umfangreich wie die Hinterlande ausfallen dürften es zwsichen 6-12h sein, je nach Spielstil.


Finde 15€ für ein neues Gebiet und paar Quests aber trotzdem ein wenig viel, mal abwarten ob es vielleicht noch günstiger wird.


----------



## trigger831 (27. März 2015)

Blue-Hawaii schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage zu Dragon Age In und zwar da steht das Spiel soll nur mit 4+ Kerne laufen. Hat das jemand auf einem i3 Dual Core mit HT ausprobiert ob es läuft oder eher nicht?



Die CPU muss 4 Threads aufweisen, damit du das Game starten kannst. Ein i3 4330 z.B. erfüllt diese Anforderung.


----------



## Blue-Hawaii (4. April 2015)

Alles im grünen Bereich, funzt auf einem i3 2120 ohne Probleme, thnx .


----------



## kero81 (6. April 2015)

Sagt mal, lohnen sich die Inhalte der Digital Deluxe Edition? Also diese flammenden Waffen zb? Oder findet man schnell besseres?!


----------



## Synatic45 (6. April 2015)

Hi leute

Kennt sich einer damit aus? DAI_ModManager at Dragon Age: Inquisition Nexus - Mods and community
Ich würde gerne diesen mod zum laufen bekommen ConversationCameraZoom at Dragon Age: Inquisition Nexus - Mods and community

Ich habs eig. so gemacht wie im Video aber es geht nicht keine änderung im spiel.
Der merged ordner liegt bei updates,er hat auch was rein kopiert.
Normal sollte es doch nun gehen... tuts aber nicht...
Was mache ich falsch?

mfg.


----------



## Krolgosh (8. April 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, lohnen sich die Inhalte der Digital Deluxe Edition? Also diese flammenden Waffen zb? Oder findet man schnell besseres?!



Du hast halt am Anfang ne nette Waffe + Rüstung. (+ Craftbar) Meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich deshalb der Aufpreis nicht, allerdings ist in der Deluxe Editon auch der Soundtrack enthalten, welcher wirklich gut gelungen ist.



Synatic45 schrieb:


> Hi leute
> 
> Kennt sich einer damit aus? DAI_ModManager at Dragon Age: Inquisition Nexus - Mods and community
> ....



Welchen Patchstand hat dein Spiel?


----------



## Synatic45 (8. April 2015)

Hi  Krolgosh

Ähm ich denke Patch 6 spiel ist jedenfalls aktuell,wo steht es den im game selber? habe da nüscht finden können.

mfg.


----------



## Krolgosh (9. April 2015)

War nur ein Schuß ins Blaue



> Your game needs to be updated to the latest version (Patch 5 says mine)



Weil eben in diesem Mod speziell Patch 5 erwähnt wurde, zwar ist auch die rede vom letzten Patchstand, was aber nicht heißen muss das der Mod eben mit Patch 6 funktioniert.
Ich kann das heut Abend auch mal testen wenn ich daheim ist.


----------



## Synatic45 (9. April 2015)

Hi



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Ich kann das heut Abend auch mal testen wenn ich daheim ist.



Das wäre super nett von dir. 

mfg


----------



## Krolgosh (10. April 2015)

Ich hatte es Gestern Abend leider nicht mehr geschaft. Habe es aber nicht vergessen, heute Abend sollte dazu mehr Zeit sein.


----------



## Krolgosh (10. April 2015)

Synatic45 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habs gerade versucht, es funktioniert wohl nicht mit Patch6. Andere Mods funktionieren bei mir wunderbar, aber dieser nicht.  Wenn du dann noch ein wenig in den Comments liest, liegt es eben wohl an Patch6. 



> This wouldn't work any more as patch6 changed a lot of keybindings and camera files. I hid the other file for now.


----------



## Synatic45 (11. April 2015)

Hey 

Erst mal Danke an dich .

Okay da sind wir nun schlauer,d.h. aber das der ModManager bei dir funzt?,ich habe nähmlich auch andere Mods versucht die auch nicht wollten.
Ich hab scho vieles versucht,Kaspersky aus,Adminrechte,verschiedene Mods,leider ging da nüscht^^..pass auf am ende sind die Mods die ich testen wollte alle inkompatibel mit Patch 6 

mfg


----------



## Ion (10. Mai 2015)

Wie groß ist bitte das aktuelle Update? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1.8 Milliarden Stunden braucht der noch. 

5493874 Petabyte oder was?


----------



## natalie (10. Mai 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> Wie groß ist bitte das aktuelle Update?


Gute Frage. Bei mir geht mittlerweile gar nichts mehr. Nachdem 900MB von 2.03GB geladen waren, kam ne Meldung, dass es Serverprobleme gibt.
Origin neu gestartet und das Update ging dann bei 300MB weiter. Bei 900MB war dann wieder Feierabend.
Update danach abgebrochen und versucht im Offline-Modus zu spielen. Ging nicht, weil dann ne Meldung kam, dass mein Spiel noch authentifiziert werden müsse. Angemeldet --> Authentifizierungsserver nicht erreichbar. 
Irgendetwas läuft da zur Zeit mächtig schief.


----------



## Richi1605 (10. Mai 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> Wie groß ist bitte das aktuelle Update?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2 Gb waren es glaube. Kollegen von mir hatten auch Probleme mit dem Update musten teils sogar das spiel danach mehrmals reparieren lassen weil nix mehr ging xD

Andere Frage an euch für den Multiplayer:

Wie kann man sich mit Bannern im Namen und Titeln im Online Modus ausstatten ?? 

Andere Frage bezieht sich auf die Rüsis kann man sich auch Lila Rüsis bauen oder ist schon Ende bei den Blauen (drachenschuppen oder blut..) ?? Kumpel will mir weiß machen er hat sich da nen Lila rüsi zusammen gezimmert...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Mai 2015)

Gibt es einen Trick um seine Charakter aufzuleveln? 

Bin bald 180h dran (ich schau mir eben alles ganz genau an ) und meine Jungs und Mädels haben gerade mal Level 24. 

Ich gehe so gut wie keinem Kampf aus dem Weg und trotzdem geht kaum was vorwärts (ich weiss das Gegner ab einem gewissen Level keine EXP mehr liefern).

Danke für eure Hilfe. 

Ps


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Juni 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Trick um seine Charakter aufzuleveln?
> 
> Bin bald 180h dran (ich schau mir eben alles ganz genau an ) und meine Jungs und Mädels haben gerade mal Level 24.
> 
> ...



Grade mal? Soviel mehr wird da nicht gehen, wenn ich mich noch recht entsinne hatte ich am Ende auch nicht mehr als Level 25, mehr gibt das Spiel einfach nicht her.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Grade mal? Soviel mehr wird da nicht gehen, wenn ich mich noch recht entsinne hatte ich am Ende auch nicht mehr als Level 25, mehr gibt das Spiel einfach nicht her.


Gerade mal Level 25? 
Dann hat sich aber EA einen gröberen Schnitzer geleistet wenn sie eines der grundlegendsten Elementen eines RGP so zurichten, zumal sie es bei den Vorgänger konnten.


----------

